# Reforma ortográfica???



## Artrella

Sabemos que uno de los mayores problemas que tienen los chiquitos y los grandes (no españoles) también al escribir es recordar si una palabra se escribe con c, s, z ; b o v; ll o y.
Mi hija no hace más que escribir "mami *ll*o te amo, sos muy *v*onita..." (y sí... ella es mi Artrellita!).
Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿por qué hay dos letras que representan el mismo sonido en nuestro idioma? ¿ Por qué no una letra por cada sonido?  
¿Es útil la ortografía? ¿No sería mucho mejor cambiarla y hacerla coincidir con el habla y de esta forma facilitar el aprendizaje de la escritura?
Si esto fuera posible, ¿cómo se implementaría en los diferentes países hispanoparlantes? No nos olvidemos de que en España no se podrían eliminar las letras "s" "c" y "z" pues ellas tienen diferentes sonidos allí... pero ¿y en el resto de los países de habla hispana donde nadie diferencia estos tres sonidos? ¿Qué pasaría en Argentina donde la "ll" y la "y" suenan igual en contraposición con países en los cuales se pronuncian de distinta manera? ¿Cómo implementar una reforma ortográfica sin desconsiderar los regionalismos?  ¿Para qué sirve la "h" cuando es muda? 

Las preguntas que pongo ante ustedes son la siguientes: ¿Conviene reformar el sistema de reglas ortográficas? o ¿ se debe dejar tal cual está y enfocarse en la enseñanza, la didáctica y solucionar el problema de las faltas de ortografía desde el punto de vista de la educación?

Apreciaré mucho sus opiniones.  Gracias forer@s. Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero esta consulta al foro de Gramática.
LN


----------



## Edwin

Artrella, quizás te interese este enlace:  Reforma al alfabeto español  por Carlos Rivera. 

Un ejemplo de texto traducido a su sistema:



> Kon frekuensia nos enkontramos kon jente ke a kursado sus estudios primarios, medios i superiores kon #egular o mejor dedikasión pero ke no "saben eskribir bien" su idioma - me #efiero al " Idioma Español".
> 
> La #efleksión usual es ke di&a jente eskribe mal el español porke no a sido lo sufisientemente aplikada o kuidadosa aserka de las #eglas gramatikales.
> 
> Pero inkluso jente ke si le a puesto bastante atensión a la gramátika eskribe frekuentemente mal, es desir kon e#ores de dibersa índole, si no guarda mu&a atensión en el momento en ke está eskribiendo.


----------



## crom

Hola,

Supongo que el alfabeto se mantiene por tradicion. 
La h, por ejemplo, en castellano antiguo sonaba como la h inglesa (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco). 
La V y la B también sonaban diferentes en castellano antiguo, la V tenía un sonido como el de la V inglesa (entre B y F).
La Y y la LL tienen sonidos distintos en castellano de España, la Y es un sonido entre la I y la LL.
En cuanto a la S, C y Z, en castellano de España no hay duda en su utilización.

Ahora bien, podríamos trasladar la pregunta al caso del inglés. No entiendo porque palabras que se escriben diferentes se pronuncian igual (there=their=they're, o piece=peace) y palabras que se escriben igual se pronuncian diferentes (read en presente=read en pasado), y si las vocales son iguales se pronuncian diferente (boot y floor, bear y beard), y palabras que se pueden pronunciar de dos formas distintas (sure=/so:/ o /sua/) (esto debe ser tremendo para un poeta porque según quien lea el poema no entenderá la rima).
En fin, no entiendo esa desunión entre la escritura inglesa y su pronunciación.

crom


----------



## Artrella

crom said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Supongo que el alfabeto se mantiene por tradicion.
> La h, por ejemplo, en castellano antiguo sonaba como la h inglesa (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco).
> La V y la B también sonaban diferentes en castellano antiguo, la V tenía un sonido como el de la V inglesa (entre B y F).
> La Y y la LL tienen sonidos distintos en castellano de España, la Y es un sonido entre la I y la LL.
> En cuanto a la S, C y Z, en castellano de España no hay duda en su utilización.
> 
> 
> crom



Hola Crom, justamente es una cuestión de tradición.  Según la Ortografía de la RAE (1999) "la correspondiencia letra-fonema por motivos históricos se (de diversa índole) no se produce en casi ninguna lengua, aunque el español es una de las que más se aproxima a ese ideal histórico".
Existen dos posturas en cuanto a esta reforma, los "conservadores" defienden las reglas ortográficas porque la relacionan con la _historia_ de la lengua y sostienen que permiten la undidad de todo el mundo hispanoparlante y los "reformistas" sostienen que las reglas de ortografía  son anticuadas y dificultan el aprendizaje de la escritura.

Cada una tiene su punto fuerte: la primera, la de los conservadores, permitir unidad, lo cual evita unos cuantos dolores de cabeza. 
Yo me inclino más por la segunda, ahora como vos decís estamos ante el problema de correspondencia "fonema-letra" que tanto nos confunde a la hora de escribir en inglés, donde las_ letras no coinciden con casi ningún fonema._


----------



## crom

Hola Art, yo me inclino más por la conservación de la actual escritura porque justo como tu dices cada país tiene sus normas fonéticas y cada uno querría adaptar las normas del castellano a la pronunciación de su país.

La reforma podría quedar algo tan feo como el artículo que nos presenta Edwin más arriba, lo cual me resulta tremendamente dificil de leer.

crom


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sabemos que uno de los mayores problemas que tienen los chiquitos y los grandes (no españoles) también al escribir es recordar si una palabra se escribe con c, s, z ; b o v; ll o y.
> Mi hija no hace más que escribir "mami *ll*o te amo, sos muy *v*onita..." (y sí... ella es mi Artrellita!).
> Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿por qué hay dos letras que representan el mismo sonido en nuestro idioma? ¿ Por qué no una letra por cada sonido?


No sé como es en cuanto a la _b_ y la _v_, pero _c/s/z_ y _ll/y_ no tienen lo mismo sonido en todo el mundo hispanohablante.

Por otro lado, una ventaja de distinguir esas letras es que en otras lenguas se lo hace también. Si un hispanohablante aprende a escribir _bárbaro_ con _b_ y _vaca_ con _v_, es más fácil para él aprender que en francés _barbare_ se escribe con _b_ y _vache_ con _v_ que sería si hubiera aprendido a escribir _barbaro_ y _baca_, por ejemplo.


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> No sé como es en cuanto a la _b_ y la _v_, pero _c/s/z_ y _ll/y_ no tienen lo mismo sonido en todo el mundo hispanohablante.


 
En otros países reconocen diferencias, supongo que también con la _b_ y la _v._ Pero en Argentina, como dice Art, es un lío, porque todo se pronuncia igual, la _b_ con la _v;_ la _s, c _y _z_; la _ll_ y la _y; y _la _g_ y la _j_ (en algunos casos, como en todo el mundo hispano parlante)_._

García Márques propuso hace algunos años cambiar la escritura para que se parezca al habla, no sé si como chiste o bien en serio.  Yo creo que no sólo se pierde la "historia" que acompaña a la escritura, sino que sería un asesinato cruel porque escribiríamos cosas como: "_se beía a lo lejos kómo eya komía seresas i sanaorias kuando benía serkando la baya ke abía serka... "_ No tiene mucho sentido la oración, pero se entiende que es un desastre al cual nos costaría muchísimo acostumbrarnos. Yo soy más partidaria de conservar las viejas formas.  

Saludos


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> Artrella, quizás te interese este enlace: Reforma al alfabeto español por Carlos Rivera.
> 
> Un ejemplo de texto traducido a su sistema:


 
Exactamente eso que dijiste (antes que yo) es a lo que me refiero. La lectura es también visual, uno reconoce las palabras escritas a leguas de distancia sin tener que leer letra por letra. Yo me muero si tengo que leer en dicho sistema. Sería como aprender a escribir nuevamente de cero ....

Y cómo representaríamos las diferencias regionales? _Yo_ vs _Io_? _baya_ vs _baia_? _zanaoria_ vs _sanoria?  _


----------



## araceli

Buen día y buenas tardes:

Outsider:

Coincido contigo y el planteo de Artrella me hace acordar a un artículo del escritor colombiano Gabriel García Márquez.
Tomemos la palabra *caballo* como ejemplo: un porteño de Buenos Aires dice, generalmente, _cabayo_ o *cavayo*  , otra persona de otro lugar dice   *cabaio o cavaio*, otra quizás diga  *cavalo* , otros al fin, dicen *caballo* ...
Entonces...¿Cuántas grafías tendríamos que tener para una sola palabra?
Apoyo la unión en la diversidad.
Sólo es mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## supercrom

Déjenme/déjenme participar...

ORAE:

*1.2.3. Fonemas que pueden ser representados por varias letras diferentes*

*CROM

*www.es.educaterra.com/ortografia/capitulo_1.pdf


----------



## Outsider

araceli said:
			
		

> Outsider, una pequeña corrección:
> Por otro lado, una ventaja de distinguir esas letras es que en otras lenguas se lo hace también.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## araceli

Ah, lo borré recién porque vi que lo habías corregido, de nada, Outsider.


----------



## Outsider

Pero sólo lo he hecho después de haber leído tu respuesta, Araceli...


----------



## supercrom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mi hija no hace más que escribir "mami *ll*o te amo, sos muy *v*onita..."
> Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿por qué hay dos letras que representan el mismo sonido en nuestro idioma?
> ¿Por qué no una letra por cada sonido?
> ¿Es útil la ortografía?
> ¿No sería mucho mejor cambiarla y hacerla coincidir con el habla y de esta forma facilitar el aprendizaje de la escritura?
> Si esto fuera posible, ¿cómo se implementaría en los diferentes países hispanoparlantes? No nos olvidemos de que en España no se podrían eliminar las letras "s" "c" y "z" pues ellas tienen diferentes sonidos allí... pero ¿y en el resto de los países de habla hispana donde nadie diferencia estos tres sonidos? ¿Qué pasaría en Argentina donde la "ll" y la "y" suenan igual en contraposición con países en los cuales se pronuncian de distinta manera? ¿Cómo implementar una reforma ortográfica sin desconsiderar los regionalismos? ¿Para qué sirve la "h" cuando es muda?
> 
> Las preguntas que pongo ante ustedes son la siguientes: ¿Conviene reformar el sistema de reglas ortográficas? o ¿se debe dejar tal cual está y enfocarse en la enseñanza, la didáctica y solucionar el problema de las faltas de ortografía desde el punto de vista de la educación?
> 
> Apreciaré mucho sus opiniones. Gracias forer@s. Saludos!


 Hola, Artrella
Ante todo, ll y y no suenan igual para todos: algunos hablantes de regiones tanto en la Hispania como en Sudamérica hacen diferencia entre _pollo_ y _poyo_, mientras que en zonas capitalinas o citadinas se ha perdido esta distinción.
La ortografía debe ser única o, al menos, unificada por eso que por lo menos tenemos la RAE que trata de hacer eso.
La h así como la escritura de la b y la v existen por cuestiones históricas.
Las lenguas naturales suelen no ser perfectas, son producto de evolución de muchísimos años y reformarla es una tarea titánica... al menos gracias a Alfonso X El Sabio la ortografía se uniformizó porque se estaba yendo a la deriva.

*CROM*


----------



## crom

Después de leer a cromteaches me surge una duda. Si en Inglaterra no existe algo como la RAE, ¿quién unifica el idioma Inglés? ¿quién se encarga de decir esto es correcto y esto no? ¿quién decide si un diccionario es válido?

"Please, correct me"
crom


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Déjenme/déjenme participar...
> 
> ORAE:
> 
> *1.2.3. Fonemas que pueden ser representados por varias letras diferentes*
> 
> *CROM*



Your post was edited.  Please read forum rules, especially #14, which forbids us from pasting large amounts of copyrighted material.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Déjenme/déjenme participar...
> 
> ORAE:
> 
> *1.2.3. Fonemas que pueden ser representados por varias letras diferentes*
> 
> *CROM
> 
> *www.es.educaterra.com/ortografia/capitulo_1.pdf




Cromteaches, realmente me interesaría mucho poder leer este artículo.  Podrías mandar el link por PM?  
Una consulta, vos que sos un estudioso de esta materia, la ortografía en qué campo de la lingüística en general se ubica? Es gramática?  Veo que esta cadena ha sido ubicada en el foro de gramática, y ahí comencé a pensar que en realidad yo no sabría dónde ubicar a las reglas de ortografía, acentuación, división en sílabas?  Alguien lo sabe?
Toda esta información me es realmente de gran utilidad para mis estudios.  Muchas gracias a todos por participar y exponer sus opiniones.


----------



## Like an Angel

Estaba pensando en empezar un hilo parecido Artis  , mi planteo es solamente con la _h_, aunque para mí sería imposible escribir _hacia, hoy, zanahoria, huevo_, etc., etc., etc., sin h, no le veo ningún sentido, ¿Hay algún país hispanohablante en la actualidad en el que la _h_ tenga sonido -obviamente a excepción de la _ch-_?. *Repito*, aunque a mí me resultaría difícil -por no decir imposible- escribir alguna de las palabras que la contenga sin ella -admito que me da dolor de estómago cuando veo palabras escritas sin la correspondiente h-, no indicaría cierto crecimiento o maduración dentro del idioma si se admite la escritura tanto *con* como *sin* h, quizás los más viejitos o los más exigentes podríamos seguir usándola, pero ¿No sería correcto permitir a las nuevas generaciones la posibilidad de usarla o no? En Portugués -de Brasil al menos- la h se usa sólo en los casos en los que suena, vg.: no llevan h: ovo (huevo) úmido (húmedo), pero sí mulher (porque se lee muller).-


----------



## Outsider

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En Portugués -de Brasil al menos- la h se usa sólo en los casos en los que suena, vg.: no llevan h: ovo (huevo) úmido (húmedo), pero sí mulher (porque se lee muller).-


Lo siento, pero eso no es verdad. La _h_ nunca se suena en portugués,  tampoco. El _lh_ es un caso especial, pues se trata de un dígrafo.


----------



## Like an Angel

Outsider said:
			
		

> Lo siento, pero eso no es verdad. La _h_ nunca se suena en portugués, tampoco. El _lh_ es un caso especial, pues se trata de un dígrafo.


 
Debo hablar urgente con mi profesor entonces, lo que nos explicó es que la h en el fonema lh hace que la l suene distinta, es a eso a lo que me refiero Outsider, y es por eso que la misma existe en vuestro alfabeto. Por ejemplo, para que la n suene como nuestra ñ se usa nh, ¿Me explico?, en ese caso necesitan de la h, si no existiera no podría existir fonemas como lh -parecido a nuestra ll-, nh -nuestra ñ-, ch.-


----------



## Outsider

Eso es verdad, pero en ese caso se dice que _lh_ es un dígrafo, como _ch_ o _ll_ en español. Las dos letras representan un único sonido; la _h_ no tiene sonido proprio. 
Para ser más claro, aunque se escriba _homem, hora_ y _hoje_, la _h_ no se pronuncía en estas palabras.


----------



## Like an Angel

Ah entonces ha de ser que me expresé mal Outsider, por eso escribí los ejemplos, la h no tiene sonido entonces no se usa en casos como _ovo, úmido_.-


----------



## Like an Angel

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pero se usa en _homem, hora, hoje,_ aunque tampoco tenga sonido en ellas...


 no sabía, o sea, están mejor que nosotros pero no tanto , que extraño.

Pero ese_ hora_ que apuntas allí es de _hora_ o sea _hour_, no sé como explicarlo, de ser así mi profesor nos lo escribió como otro ejemplo de palabras que en español son escritas con h y en portugués como no suena son escritas sin h, es decir ora


----------



## Outsider

Existen las dos palabras, _ora_ y _hora_, pero tienen significados diferentes. (_Ora_ resultó de la contracción de la expressión latina _*a*d h*ora*(m)_ y es conjuncción, adverbio o interjección. La traducción de _hour_ es _hora_, con _h_.)


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Sí, creo que en portugués tienen esa ventaja en muchas palabras, no todas, como lo remarcó Outsider.
Pero *ora* no es hora (tiempo) sino lo mismo que ora en castellano:ahora.
Saludos.


----------



## Like an Angel

araceli said:
			
		

> Pero *ora* no es hora (tiempo) sino lo mismo que ora en castellano:ahora.
> Saludos.


No tengo el apunte a mano, pero ya me voy a fijar, creo que el profesor nos dió *ora* como *hora* (*hour*), y para decir *ahora *podía ser *ora* o *agora*, aunque este último es más usado -insisto, en Brasil al menos-


----------



## araceli

Bueno, hora=hora, ya que estudiás portugués podrías darte una vueltita por el foro de Portugués.  Hay gente de Portugal y de Brasil.
Te esperamos, así seguimos aprendiendo.


----------



## Like an Angel

araceli said:
			
		

> Bueno, hora=hora, ya que estudiás portugués podrías darte una vueltita por el foro de Portugués. Hay gente de Portugal y de Brasil.
> Te esperamos, así seguimos aprendiendo.


Sí, nos fuimos de tema la verdad , todavía no sé mucho de Portugués pero cuando lo sepa seguro que visitaré esos foros, ahora ¿Habrá alguien que conteste a mis preguntas del mensaje #20?


----------



## asm

Mi boto va por Artella; perdon, mi Voto va por ella. Yo estoy de acuerdo con tu postura. Creo que los conservadores no ven que el apego irrestricto a las reglas, lejos de simplificar y unificar el idioma, lo estan entorpeciendo. Se imaginan si los profesores, en nuestros muy queridos paises latinos, en lugar de pasar horas enteras revisando las diferencias entre las b's, las h's, las C's etc. le dedicaran tiempo a otras cosas que nos ayudarian mas.
Lo que voy a decir es muy controversial, pero creo firmemente en ello. La gran mayoria de nuestra gente es pobre y tiene un mal sistema educativo. El buen uso del idioma podria llegar a ser una herramienta para mejorar la educion, pero como estamos tan desgastados en ensaNar cosas que no hacen sentido, que luego el tiempo (y las energias) no dan para tanto. La gente pobre, segun la autora Ruby Payne (de los EUA) procesa la informacion (linguistica y cognitivamente) de diferente forma que la gente que no lo es. SI nosotros nos peleamos por un acento, un significado, una coma o un dicho, se pueden imaginar lo que pasa por la cabeza de una gente que apenas puede leer y escribir su nombre. Si en realidad queremos que la gente escriba bien, bien hariamos en simplificar la ortografia. Sobre todo la que no hace sentido. Mi apellido se escribe con "v" (y con mucho orgullo), pero estoy dispuesto a cambiarlo por la "b" si eso nos ayuda en dos cosas, en que la gente pudiera tener un proceso de aprendizaje mas eficiente, y en que yo no tendria que dedicarle tanto tiempo a corregir a todo el que escribe mi nombre con b (parece broma, pero en ocasiones hay que repetir tramites oficiales porque la persona no se tomo el tiempo de revisar bien).

Viva Artella y su propuesta. Yo la apollo!  glup!

ASM







			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Crom, justamente es una cuestión de tradición. Según la Ortografía de la RAE (1999) "la correspondiencia letra-fonema por motivos históricos se (de diversa índole) no se produce en casi ninguna lengua, aunque el español es una de las que más se aproxima a ese ideal histórico".
> Existen dos posturas en cuanto a esta reforma, los "conservadores" defienden las reglas ortográficas porque la relacionan con la _historia_ de la lengua y sostienen que permiten la undidad de todo el mundo hispanoparlante y los "reformistas" sostienen que las reglas de ortografía son anticuadas y dificultan el aprendizaje de la escritura.
> 
> Cada una tiene su punto fuerte: la primera, la de los conservadores, permitir unidad, lo cual evita unos cuantos dolores de cabeza.
> Yo me inclino más por la segunda, ahora como vos decís estamos ante el problema de correspondencia "fonema-letra" que tanto nos confunde a la hora de escribir en inglés, donde las_ letras no coinciden con casi ningún fonema._


----------



## Edison49

no estoy de acuerdo, simplemente eso.


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Estaba pensando en empezar un hilo parecido Artis  , mi planteo es solamente con la _h_, aunque para mí sería imposible escribir _hacia, hoy, zanahoria, huevo_, etc., etc., etc., sin h, no le veo ningún sentido, ¿Hay algún país hispanohablante en la actualidad en el que la _h_ tenga sonido -obviamente a excepción de la _ch-_?. *Repito*, aunque a mí me resultaría difícil -por no decir imposible- escribir alguna de las palabras que la contenga sin ella -admito que me da dolor de estómago cuando veo palabras escritas sin la correspondiente h-, no indicaría cierto crecimiento o maduración dentro del idioma si se admite la escritura tanto *con* como *sin* h, quizás los más viejitos o los más exigentes podríamos seguir usándola, pero ¿No sería correcto permitir a las nuevas generaciones la posibilidad de usarla o no? En Portugués -de Brasil al menos- la h se usa sólo en los casos en los que suena, vg.: no llevan h: ovo (huevo) úmido (húmedo), pero sí mulher (porque se lee muller).-




Claro, Marianita, a mí me resulta terrible ver una palabra mal escrita, porque soy una enferma de la perfección y además gracias a Dios, siempre tuve una ortografía excelente, en todos los idiomas que tuve la oportunidad de aprender.  Y no sé por qué, supongo porque de chica nos enseñaban, nos machacaban las reglas de memoria, o simplemente porque mi vida son los idiomas y por eso me quedan grabadas las cosas. 
Ahora, no me parece conveniente dar a elegir, es decir, escribir con "h" o sin ella.  Creo que debe haber un ordenamiento.  O con hache o sin ella.  Claro, que para los "viejis" como yo una reforma ortográfica sería bastante complicada de adoptar, pero a veces hay que pensar en los demás un poquito, no?  Y yo creo que a los chiquitines les vendría muy bien tener un sistema uno-uno.  Lo cual desde mi punto de vista no es decir que uno sea menos culto sino más sensato.  Qué dice Chomsky en la teoría minimalista?  Para qué tener cosas de sobra?  Hacer las cosas complicadas y engorrosas es señal de sabiduría o de insensatez?  Bueno, es mi opinión.  Obviamente cada uno tiene la suya y es de respetar.  
Sí habría que considerar la implementación en la práctica.  Como vos decís qué pasa con la "ch"?  Podemos decir que esta "letra" es *una* sola letra?  Si pudiéramos decir eso, listo! problema solucionado!  Porque al ser una letra no haría falta la "h" y siempre sería muda, por lo cual se podría dejar de usar.  Qué pasa en el portugués? Pues bueno, yo no sé portugués, y de todos modos si lo supiera, eso sería un tema que deben resolver los portugueses y su Real Academia si es que la hay.
Bueno, e dicho! asta pronto amigos! (feíto no?)


----------



## ITA

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sabemos que uno de los mayores problemas que tienen los chiquitos y los grandes (no españoles) también al escribir es recordar si una palabra se escribe con c, s, z ; b o v; ll o y.
> Mi hija no hace más que escribir "mami *ll*o te amo, sos muy *v*onita..." (y sí... ella es mi Artrellita!).
> Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿por qué hay dos letras que representan el mismo sonido en nuestro idioma? ¿ Por qué no una letra por cada sonido?
> ¿Es útil la ortografía? ¿No sería mucho mejor cambiarla y hacerla coincidir con el habla y de esta forma facilitar el aprendizaje de la escritura?
> Si esto fuera posible, ¿cómo se implementaría en los diferentes países hispanoparlantes? No nos olvidemos de que en España no se podrían eliminar las letras "s" "c" y "z" pues ellas tienen diferentes sonidos allí... pero ¿y en el resto de los países de habla hispana donde nadie diferencia estos tres sonidos? ¿Qué pasaría en Argentina donde la "ll" y la "y" suenan igual en contraposición con países en los cuales se pronuncian de distinta manera? ¿Cómo implementar una reforma ortográfica sin desconsiderar los regionalismos?  ¿Para qué sirve la "h" cuando es muda?
> 
> Las preguntas que pongo ante ustedes son la siguientes: ¿Conviene reformar el sistema de reglas ortográficas? o ¿ se debe dejar tal cual está y enfocarse en la enseñanza, la didáctica y solucionar el problema de las faltas de ortografía desde el punto de vista de la educación?
> 
> Apreciaré mucho sus opiniones.  Gracias forer@s. Saludos!



Negris:nosotros los porteños necesitamos nuestro propio abecedario ya que  tenemos una manera particular de hablar.Es cierto ,a nuestros hijos les cuesta mucho tener buena ortografía (ya que escriben según hablan) y cuando digen "llaves" escriben "yaves" .
Creo que a esto se suma los malos programas de algunas escuelas,los que vivimos en este país sabemos lo mal que se aprende en todos los niveles de educación.No sé cual será la solución tal vez sea respetar el sonido que cada letra tiene y de esa manera no confundir la "s" con la "z".


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> Mi boto va por Artella; perdon, mi Voto va por ella. Yo estoy de acuerdo con tu postura. Creo que los conservadores no ven que el apego irrestricto a las reglas, lejos de simplificar y unificar el idioma, lo estan entorpeciendo. Se imaginan si los profesores, en nuestros muy queridos paises latinos, en lugar de pasar horas enteras revisando las diferencias entre las b's, las h's, las C's etc. le dedicaran tiempo a otras cosas que nos ayudarian mas.
> Lo que voy a decir es muy controversial, pero creo firmemente en ello. La gran mayoria de nuestra gente es pobre y tiene un mal sistema educativo. El buen uso del idioma podria llegar a ser una herramienta para mejorar la educion, pero como estamos tan desgastados en ensaNar cosas que no hacen sentido, que luego el tiempo (y las energias) no dan para tanto. La gente pobre, segun la autora Ruby Payne (de los EUA) procesa la informacion (linguistica y cognitivamente) de diferente forma que la gente que no lo es. SI nosotros nos peleamos por un acento, un significado, una coma o un dicho, se pueden imaginar lo que pasa por la cabeza de una gente que apenas puede leer y escribir su nombre. Si en realidad queremos que la gente escriba bien, bien hariamos en simplificar la ortografia. Sobre todo la que no hace sentido. Mi apellido se escribe con "v" (y con mucho orgullo), pero estoy dispuesto a cambiarlo por la "b" si eso nos ayuda en dos cosas, en que la gente pudiera tener un proceso de aprendizaje mas eficiente, y en que yo no tendria que dedicarle tanto tiempo a corregir a todo el que escribe mi nombre con b (parece broma, pero en ocasiones hay que repetir tramites oficiales porque la persona no se tomo el tiempo de revisar bien).
> 
> Viva Artella y su propuesta. Yo la apollo! glup!
> 
> ASM


 
Puede que ayude un montón, y te doy la razón, la analfabetización es un tema terrible. De todas formas, el problema de la pobreza no es solucionable con el arreglo de lengua, sino con otros temas ya políticos (distribución de la riqueza, descenso de la desocupación, mejoras en la educación en general, programas de alimentación, etc.). La gente pobre no tiene problemas de aprendizaje por la ortografía, sino por otras cuestiones. O sólo tienen inconvenientes al escribir pero no al aprender matemática??  

A mi criterio, al margen de perder la tradición, cambiar la ortografía significaría encontrarnos con un par de problemas, para nada menospreciables:

*a*. como acostrumbras a quienes ya escriben el dioma a escribir:
keres ke te diga ke kompre: sanaoria, uebos, seboya, binagre, seresas, karne bacuna, karne de abe i obeja, i esas jelatinas ke te enkantaron kuando abiamos bisitado Saragosa.  Imaginate leer un texto, largo, largo...


*b*. después tendríamos el problema de los regionalismos. España diría: _Io zapateo bien cerka tuio. Argentina diría: Yo sapateo bien serka tuyo._

Disculpen el sentido de las oraciones pero me da trabajo buscar ejemplos.


----------



## crom

> Originally Posted by *Phryne*
> Puede que ayude un montón, y te doy la razón, la analfabetización es un tema terrible. De todas formas, el problema de la pobreza no es solucionable con el arreglo de lengua, sino con otros temas ya políticos (distribución de la riqueza, descenso de la desocupación, mejoras en la educación en general, programas de alimentación, etc.). La gente pobre no tiene problemas de aprendizaje por la ortografía, sino por otras cuestiones. O sólo tienen inconvenientes al escribir pero no al aprender matemática??
> 
> A mi criterio, al margen de perder la tradición, cambiar la ortografía significaría encontrarnos con un par de problemas, para nada menospreciables:
> 
> a. como acostrumbras a quienes ya escriben el dioma a escribir:
> keres ke te diga ke kompre: sanaoria, uebos, seboya, binagre, seresas, karne bacuna, karne de abe i obeja, i esas jelatinas ke te enkantaron kuando abiamos bisitado Saragosa.  Imaginate leer un texto, largo, largo...
> 
> 
> b. después tendríamos el problema de los regionalismos. España diría: Io zapateo bien cerka tuio. Argentina diría: Yo sapateo bien serka tuyo.
> 
> Disculpen el sentido de las oraciones pero me da trabajo buscar ejemplos.


Totalmente de acuerdo con Phryne

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Brabo Phryne!  Ben vuen colega, bamos a almorçar. Vusco mi beículo biejo. ¡Qué varvaridad!

"No hay diferencia entre la 'b' y la 'v'."

avraços,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Puede que ayude un montón, y te doy la razón, la analfabetización es un tema terrible. De todas formas, el problema de la pobreza no es solucionable con el arreglo de lengua, sino con otros temas ya políticos (distribución de la riqueza, descenso de la desocupación, mejoras en la educación en general, programas de alimentación, etc.). La gente pobre no tiene problemas de aprendizaje por la ortografía, sino por otras cuestiones. O sólo tienen inconvenientes al escribir pero no al aprender matemática??
> 
> A mi criterio, al margen de perder la tradición, cambiar la ortografía significaría encontrarnos con un par de problemas, para nada menospreciables:
> 
> *a*. como acostrumbras a quienes ya escriben el dioma a escribir:
> keres ke te diga ke kompre: sanaoria, uebos, seboya, binagre, seresas, karne bacuna, karne de abe i obeja, i esas jelatinas ke te enkantaron kuando abiamos bisitado Saragosa.  Imaginate leer un texto, largo, largo...
> 
> 
> *b*. después tendríamos el problema de los regionalismos. España diría: _Io zapateo bien cerka tuio. Argentina diría: Yo sapateo bien serka tuyo._
> 
> Disculpen el sentido de las oraciones pero me da trabajo buscar ejemplos.





Hola MJ!! Cómo anda Ud?  Bueno, tenés razón en que la pobreza no se soluciona con una reforma ortográfica, sino con un buen gobierno... lo que es "más peor" para cambiar que toda la ortografía del mundo!
De todas maneras, esto no era lo que yo inicialmente tenía en mente... sino simplemente la cuestión lingüística.  Te digo que para mí, particularmente sería "orrivle escrivir así".... y eso es justamente lo que pasa en estos momentos.  Hay bastante resistencia al cambio, pero así como pasó con la inclusión del "vos" y la conjugación de los verbos en idioma "argentino", así tranquilamente puede pasar con otras cosas, simplemente para hacerlas más fáciles y más acordes a los tiempos que corren.  No  nos olvidemos que la lengua no es algo estático, sino que varía constantemente.  
Esta es mi opinión, puramente desde el punto de vista del idioma, no intento decir que con esto se "cure" la pobreza, ni ningún mal social de la época.  
Saludos amiga!


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola MJ!! Cómo anda Ud? Bueno, tenés razón en que la pobreza no se soluciona con una reforma ortográfica, sino con un buen gobierno... lo que es "más peor" para cambiar que toda la ortografía del mundo!
> De todas maneras, esto no era lo que yo inicialmente tenía en mente... sino simplemente la cuestión lingüística. Te digo que para mí, particularmente sería "orrivle escrivir así".... y eso es justamente lo que pasa en estos momentos. Hay bastante resistencia al cambio, pero así como pasó con la inclusión del "vos" y la conjugación de los verbos en idioma "argentino", así tranquilamente puede pasar con otras cosas, simplemente para hacerlas más fáciles y más acordes a los tiempos que corren. No nos olvidemos que la lengua no es algo estático, sino que varía constantemente.
> Esta es mi opinión, puramente desde el punto de vista del idioma, no intento decir que con esto se "cure" la pobreza, ni ningún mal social de la época.
> Saludos amiga!


 
Buenas, buenas, gran N...  

En eso, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos!

Yo me acuerdo que la primera vez que oí la noticia, hace ya unos años, de que intentaban estandarizar la escritura con la fonética. Confieso que sentí cierta alegría, hasta que leí la nota opinión que venía luego, la cual escrita según tales estandarizaciones (o como se llamen). Realmente me costó muchísimo leerla. Jamás me hubiera imaginado cuánta memoria visual uno tiene en su cabeza! 

besos,

MJ


----------



## asm

Perdón que vuelva al mismo tema, pero creo que el cambio que sugeriste al inicio es una buena idea. Yo no pienso que con la ortografía se solucione la pobreza. Incluso creo que la pobreza es un problema más complejo que simplemente un buen gobierno, pero ese es otro tema. 
Con respecto al mensaje original y a este último comentario, creo que la idea de simplificar la ortografía nos ayudaria a tener un sistema educativo mas ágil y eficiente. El problema para mí no es que una niña escriba "llo soy vonita", sino que sólo unos cuantos estudiantes van a poder saltar al "yo soy bonita", los otros se van a quedar en el camino. 
A mí me gusta, como a muchas otras personas, leer cosas que tienen buena ortografía, pero preferiría que ganaramos en profunidad y no en forma. Más fondo y menos forma podría ser una buena solución.
Lo más curioso de todo es que de los dos formatos en la lengua (escrita y hablada), uno ha cambiado demasiado, y nadie hace nada por detener el fenómeno; pero cuando se trata de la otra forma, la escrita, todos queremos defenderla. 
Nunca he visto un movimiento equivalente a la defensa de la ortografía que empuje por conservar la tradición de la pronunciación para distinguir la "v" de la "b", entre otros ejemplos posibles. Eso a mi juicio sería similar y productivo para: a) conservar la tradición del idioma y b) para simplificar el aprendizaje.

ASM




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola MJ!! Cómo anda Ud? Bueno, tenés razón en que la pobreza no se soluciona con una reforma ortográfica, sino con un buen gobierno... lo que es "más peor" para cambiar que toda la ortografía del mundo!
> De todas maneras, esto no era lo que yo inicialmente tenía en mente... sino simplemente la cuestión lingüística. Te digo que para mí, particularmente sería "orrivle escrivir así".... y eso es justamente lo que pasa en estos momentos. Hay bastante resistencia al cambio, pero así como pasó con la inclusión del "vos" y la conjugación de los verbos en idioma "argentino", así tranquilamente puede pasar con otras cosas, simplemente para hacerlas más fáciles y más acordes a los tiempos que corren. No nos olvidemos que la lengua no es algo estático, sino que varía constantemente.
> Esta es mi opinión, puramente desde el punto de vista del idioma, no intento decir que con esto se "cure" la pobreza, ni ningún mal social de la época.
> Saludos amiga!


----------



## Outsider

El inglés tiene la ortografía más complicada y menos fonética del mondo, pero muchas de las mejores escuelas del mondo también son de lengua inglesa...


----------



## asm

Cierto. 
¿Pero te has puesto a pensar en el costo? ¿Cuánto tiempo le dedican los niNos al PHONICS para poder aprender el idioma inglés? Además, la pronunciacion entre Ingleses y Americanos es suficientemente diferente como para decir que el inglés no es totalmente congruente.
NO sé que tan fácil es separar la fonética de la ortografía, pero hay cosas en el inglés que son mucho más sencillas, y eso compensa.



Sé que mi propuesta es algo descabellada y que los que dictan las líneas pedagógicas para el aprendizaje del castellano tienen una postura más conservadora y que por tanto no simpatizan con estas ideas. En otras palabras creo que si García Márquez no tuvo respuestas favorables, menos yo, un mortal sin nombre ni apellido. 



Sin embargo moriré convencido de que el cambio no va a matar a nadie (de la misma forma que el cambio en la pronunciacion no mató a nadie), y que una simplificacion en la ortografía daría mucho más tiempo para que los estudiantes aprendieran más fondo, a costa de la forma. 

Todos nosotros de una forma u otra hemos luchado por aprender un segundo idioma, y hemos sobrevivido al intento. Muchas cosas no hicieron sentido al inicio, pero luego cambio la cosa, de esta forma se podria ayudar a personas que se quedaron en el camino.

Para aquellos "gifted" de los idiomas, me imagino que tendrán algún talón de Aquiles, quizás fueron las matemáticas, o las ciencias, quizás la geografía. Creo que todos nosotros batallamos para aprender algo, y muchas veces "tiramos la toalla" porque los límites estaban más allá de nuestras fuerzas o intereses.

Mi voto es por tener una buena ortografía y me encantaría que así fuera para todos; pero prefiero más gente que pueda leer y escribir con un sistema más sencillo, que gente culta que no pueda comunicarse con los demás porque sus propios estándares son tan exigentes "que nadie los merece".

ASM





			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> El inglés tiene la ortografía más complicada y menos fonética del mondo, pero muchas de las mejores escuelas del mondo también son de lengua inglesa...


----------



## Artrella

asm said:
			
		

> . En otras palabras creo que si García Márquez no tuvo respuestas favorables, menos yo, un mortal sin nombre ni apellido.





Gabo dijo "Jubilemos la ortografía, terror del ser humano desde la cuna: enterremos las haches rupestres, firmemos un tratado de límites entre la ge y jota, y pongamos más uso de razón en los acentos escritos, que al fin y al cabo nadie ha de leer lagrima donde diga lágrima ni confundirá revolver con revólver. ¿Y qué de nuestra be de burro y nuestra ve de vaca, que los abuelos españoles nos trajeron como si fueran dos y siempre sobra una?"

En oposición a García Márquez , el académico venezolano Alexis Márquez Rodríguez, dice que esta reforma conduciría a otras sucesivas reformas que podrían llevarnos a una peligrosa anarquía lingüística ...

Yo no veo por qué tendría que haber una desastrosa anarquía lingüística... me gustaría saber cuáles podrían ser tales desastres, qué es lo que piensa la gente que se opone a este proyecto de reforma...

Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Artrella said:
			
		

> Gabo dijo "Jubilemos la ortografía, terror del ser humano desde la cuna: enterremos las haches rupestres, firmemos un tratado de límites entre la ge y jota, y pongamos más uso de razón en los acentos escritos, que al fin y al cabo nadie ha de leer lagrima donde diga lágrima ni confundirá revolver con revólver. ¿Y qué de nuestra be de burro y nuestra ve de vaca, que los abuelos españoles nos trajeron como si fueran dos y siempre sobra una?"


 
Y decir eso le costó que no lo inviten al Encuentro Internacional de Lengua Española -no recuerdo el nombre exacto pero sé que super Artis seguro lo sabe- que hubo en Rosario, ¿O después lo invitaron?


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Y decir eso le costó que no lo inviten al Encuentro Internacional de Lengua Española -no recuerdo el nombre exacto pero sé que super Artis seguro lo sabe- que hubo en Rosario, ¿O después lo invitaron?




Hola LAA!!! El nombre es  *III Congreso Internacional de la Lengua Española*
y se llevó a cabo en Rosario, Provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina , desde el 17 al 20 de Noviembre de 2004.

No sé si vino García Márquez.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola LAA!!! El nombre es *III Congreso Internacional de la Lengua Española*
> y se llevó a cabo en Rosario, Provincia de Santa Fe, Argentina , desde el 17 al 20 de Noviembre de 2004.
> 
> No sé si vino García Márquez.


 
Tengo entendido que hubo cierto revuelo y se comentaba que no lo habían invitado por querer reformar la escritura. La RAE tuvo que desmentir el hecho, pero aún no sé por qué no fue invitado o si simplemente no asistió.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo no veo por qué tendría que haber una desastrosa anarquía lingüística... me gustaría saber cuáles podrían ser tales desastres, qué es lo que piensa la gente que se opone a este proyecto de reforma...
> 
> Saludos!


 
Para mí además de todo lo ya expuesto en mi anteriores mensajes, es una obra faraónica y un desastre en el sentido que ya ahí desuniría todos los dialectos debido a las diferencias de pronunciación. Recordemos que lo que más nos separa a los hispanoparlantes es el habla.

io vs yo. 
cincel vs sinsel
zueco vs sueco

Con cuál nos quedamos? Tenemos que negar la existencia del otro? O nos cada cual se queda con escrituras regionales? 

Me suena casi tan faraónica como querer imponer el esperanto!


----------



## Outsider

Buscando el nombre de García Márquez en el Google, he encontrado esto: Presente y futuro del idioma castellano.


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Hola Artis!!! ese mesmo era el nombre china, me se abía olvidado  

¡¡¡Hola Majo!!! creo que no vino, y sí se armó un revuelo terrible, pero no sé que pasó.-

Al principio pensé en todas esas otras letras que propone cambiar Artis, pero después sólo me encliné por la *h* porque justamente, cuando no está precedida de _c_ no se lee, y según creo es así en cualquier lugar de habla hispana. Me costaría un poco al principio creo pero con el tiempo no ofrecería mayor resistencia. Mi pobre hermana hasta el día de hoy escribe hayer -supongo porque hace el parangón y dice si hoy se escribe con h porque cuando haya transcurrido el tiempo le vamos a cambiar el nombre - y henfermedad, a mí me saca, pero si la eliminaramos directamente no sería tan tortuoso para los chiquitos aprender a escribir algo que da igual esté o no..-

Beshosh -_Artrella © Todos_ _los derechos reservados -_


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡Hola Artis!!! ese mesmo era el nombre china, me se abía olvidado
> 
> ¡¡¡Hola Majo!!! creo que no vino, y sí se armó un revuelo terrible, pero no sé que pasó.-
> 
> Al principio pensé en todas esas otras letras que propone cambiar Artis, pero después sólo me encliné por la *h* porque justamente, cuando no está precedida de _c_ no se lee, y según creo es así en cualquier lugar de habla hispana. Me costaría un poco al principio creo pero con el tiempo no ofrecería mayor resistencia. Mi pobre hermana hasta el día de hoy escribe hayer -supongo porque hace el parangón y dice si hoy se escribe con h porque cuando haya transcurrido el tiempo le vamos a cambiar el nombre - y henfermedad, a mí me saca, pero si la eliminaramos directamente no sería tan tortuoso para los chiquitos aprender a escribir algo que da igual esté o no..-
> 
> Beshosh -_Artrella © Todos_ _los derechos reservados -_


 
Hola!

Hay cosas que se están desempolvando un poco, al menos en Argieland. Por lo menos mi prima, quien recién está terminando la secundaria, aprendió a leer y escribir fonéticamente. Es un proceso por el cual a los chicos se les enseña a buscarle la lógica fónica a las palabras. Yo no sé en qué momento se dignan a corregir la forma en la que aprendieron a escribir, pero igualmente, en un principio escribían "baca", "uebo", etc. Yo creo que fue algo expremiental, y habrá que ver si aún continúan con tal método. Mi prima, hoy, escribe con tantos errores como cualquier otro hijo de vecino de su edad.

besotes!


----------



## Like an Angel

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Hay cosas que se están desempolvando un poco, al menos en Argieland. Por lo menos mi prima, quien recién está terminando la secundaria, aprendió a leer y escribir fonéticamente.


 
Recuerdo cuando la hermanita de una amiga fue conejillo de indias de ese sistema en Córdoba -creo que ya no lo utilizan-, la madre no soportaba ver los horrores ortográficos que cometía y le corregía todo, a pesar de que las maestras le decían que no debía hacerlo.-


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Para mí además de todo lo ya expuesto en mi anteriores mensajes, es una obra faraónica y un desastre en el sentido que ya ahí desuniría todos los dialectos debido a las diferencias de pronunciación. Recordemos que lo que más nos separa a los hispanoparlantes es el habla.
> 
> io vs yo.
> cincel vs sinsel
> zueco vs sueco
> 
> Con cuál nos quedamos? Tenemos que negar la existencia del otro? O nos cada cual se queda con escrituras regionales?
> 
> Me suena casi tan faraónica como querer imponer el esperanto!



Si Majo (me lo prestás Marianis? me encantó!), te acepto las s,z y c.  Pero con la "h" cuál sería el problema? Y con las "b" y "v"?


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Si Majo (me lo prestás Marianis? me encantó!), te acepto las s,z y c. Pero con la "h" cuál sería el problema? Y con las "b" y "v"?


 
Me da gracia porque en realidad a mi me importa poco como escribe la gente! Me incomoda leer textos largos con muchos "ke kerés ke te diga"!!   

La "h"? Ningún drama, sólo que es HHHHHHermosa! Uh, la extrañaría tanto!!!!!!!


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Si Majo (me lo prestás Marianis? me encantó!), te acepto las s,z y c. Pero con la "h" cuál sería el problema? Y con las "b" y "v"?


 
Yo siempre me pregunté si los españoles hablaban con la "v"? Y eso que hace poco estuve en España 20 días!!!!!   

Amigos españoles, hablan con la "v"????


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Me da gracia porque en realidad a mi me importa poco como escribe la gente! Me incomoda leer textos largos con muchos "ke kerés ke te diga"!!
> 
> La "h"? Ningún drama, sólo que es HHHHHHermosa! Uh, la extrañaría tanto!!!!!!!




Particularmente, no me gusta para nada eso de "ke kerés" La "k" es una letra que no es muy hispana que digamos... pero bueno a los chicos les ahorraría un montón de problemas y a los grandes también cuando ellos nos preguntan si escribo "casa" con "c" por qué no puedo escribir "cerés" en lugar de "querés".... ahhh!!! esas preguntas hay que contestárselas!! A eso me refiero yo con esto de la reforma.  No quiero pecar de simplista... pero a veces para qué complicarse la vida, no?


----------



## asm

No creo que sea fAcil, pero el desarrollo sI es posible (tEcnicamente, no polItica y socialmente). Ya tenemos el problema de los sinOnimos, y hemos sobrevivido.

Nadie se muere porque su equipo no ha "ganado"  ni aun jugando contra los que cuidan el "ganado". Ni tampoco por no tener "capital" para construir en la "capital". 
Yo no tendria problemas diciendo que el sueco no tiene suecos, ni siquiera decir "suequitos" para referirme tanto a sus pequeNos hijos como a sus pequeNos zapatos de madera.
Vuelvo a preguntar, si dejamos ir a la forma hablada en el pasado, ?porquE no dejamos ir a la lengua escrita? Cierto es que la propuesta puede llevar a muchos "espaNoles" distintos, sin embargo yo pienso que sin reforma para alla vamos. Ademas, con menos forma (solo la que no tiene sentido) y mas fondo, vamos a proteger mas y mejor nuestro idioma.

Conservar la c,z y s tiene sentido, pero llevarse a la "v" y a la "h" no le doleria a nadie.

ASM


----------



## Phryne

Este es un espacio de participación, por eso espero ASM que no te ofendas con mi siguiente mensaje, pero no concuerdo en lo absoluto con tu postura.



			
				asm said:
			
		

> No creo que sea fAcil, pero el desarrollo sI es posible (tEcnicamente, no polItica y socialmente). Ya tenemos el problema de los sinOnimos, y hemos sobrevivido.



Los sinónimos son un problema? Desde cuando? Yo tengo entendido que los sinónimos tienen sutilezas entre sí, y no terminan de ser del todo iguales. Cómo se le puede pedir a un Cervantes, un Borges que no use sinónimos?  Con lo que enriquecen nuestra lengua!



> Vuelvo a preguntar, si dejamos ir a la forma hablada en el pasado, ?porquE no dejamos ir a la lengua escrita?



Será porque la lengua evoluciona sola y la escritura es más bien forzada? Una nueva escritura sería igual o peor de forzada. Estamos vos, yo, millones de alfabetos y millones de libros ya escritos ...



> Cierto es que la propuesta puede llevar a muchos "espaNoles" distintos,



Y eso no te molesta? Cómo van a hacer estos pobres que nos acongojan tanto para entender diferentes españoles si desde tu postura hoy no aprenden a escribir porque la escritura les resulta demasiado complicada? Les negamos Cervantes o lo traducimos al mexicano?



> sin embargo yo pienso que sin reforma para alla vamos.



Si allá vamos... cuál es el punto de forzar algo que va a suceder de todas formas?



> Ademas, con menos forma (solo la que no tiene sentido) y mas fondo, vamos a proteger mas y mejor nuestro idioma.
> 
> Conservar la c,z y s tiene sentido, pero llevarse a la "v" y a la "h" no le doleria a nadie.
> 
> ASM



Disculpame, yo no veo ninguna diferencia de "proteger el idioma". En qué sentido lo decís? Además, cuál sería la idea de sacar algunas como la "v" y la "h" y no las demás. realmente haría alguna diferencia a los chicos prendan mejor porque les quitaste dos letras? En México y Argentina aún se harían lío con la "c', "s' y "z'. 

Yo en serio me pregunto si creés que vamos a reducir el analfabetismo por sacar un par de letras del alafabeto? Qué tendrian que hacer países como Haití con el francés, Sudáfrica con el inglés? No me vas a negar que el español tiene mucho más sentido foneticamente que muchisimos otras lenguas.

En serio, no es mi anímo ofenderte, pero no logro entender tu postura ...

Saludos,

MJ


----------



## asm

Phryne said:
			
		

> Este es un espacio de participación, por eso espero ASM que no te ofendas con mi siguiente mensaje, pero no concuerdo en lo absoluto con tu postura.
> 
> 
> No me ofendo, muy por el contrario ...
> 
> 
> Los sinónimos son un problema? Desde cuando? Yo tengo entendido que los sinónimos tienen sutilezas entre sí, y no terminan de ser del todo iguales. Cómo se le puede pedir a un Cervantes, un Borges que no use sinónimos? Con lo que enriquecen nuestra lengua!
> 
> 
> Nunca dije que los sinonimos son un problema. Ni siquiera los mencione. Quizas estes hablando de los homonimos que mencione en el comunicado anterior. Vivan los sinonimos y los antonimos, le dan picardia y sazon al lenguage.
> 
> 
> Historicamente la lengua hablada precede a la lengua escrita, eso ha sido desde siempre. El ser humano comenzo a hablar muchos (muchisimos) aNos antes de que pudiera escribir. La lengua escrita tuvo que surgir de un metaproceso linguistico forzozamente, es decir, alguien penso no solo en hablar, sino en como se hablaba, y de ahi pasaron a la escritura. El proceso seguramente fue dificil, sin embargo los esfuerzos fueron para adaptar la escritura a la forma hablada, y no al reves.
> La forma en que me hablas me da un poco la razon, para mi el "vos" no tiene mucho significado porque no lo uso. En tu pais usan cierta ortografia que no fue la original, pero que siguio a la forma hablada. No tengo mucho conocimiento de la forma en la que ustedes hablan, pero creo que ustedes dicen: tu hablAs (perdon pero no puedo escribir acentos), cuando yo diria: tu hablas. El decIs, el vos, que tu usas son ejemplos de lo que yo hablo.
> 
> 
> 
> Será porque la lengua evoluciona sola y la escritura es más bien forzada? Una nueva escritura sería igual o peor de forzada. Estamos vos, yo, millones de alfabetos y millones de libros ya escritos ...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo de que hay millones de libros ya escritos. El leerlos no causaria tanto problema, ya que uno lee sin hablar, y aunque la lectura fuera un poco incomoda, la gente lo entenderia. El problema seria solo si fuera a leerse en voz alta. No es un problema mayor.
> 
> Y eso no te molesta? Cómo van a hacer estos pobres que nos acongojan tanto para entender diferentes españoles si desde tu postura hoy no aprenden a escribir porque la escritura les resulta demasiado complicada? Les negamos Cervantes o lo traducimos al mexicano?
> 
> De todo lo que escribes, esto es lo que si podria molestarme. El "acongoja" lo leo con cierto desden y quizas le veo una postura peyorativa. ?Estoy en lo correcto o simplemente es una mala lectura de mi parte? El "traducirlo al mexicano" no lo entiendo, ?que quieres decir con ello?
> Dicho sea de paso, Cervantes que espaNol usa ?Usas cotidianamente el lenguaje que el meneja en su obra? Yo la verdad no, o casi no. Lo siento fuera de mi vocabulario normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Si allá vamos... cuál es el punto de forzar algo que va a suceder de todas formas?
> 
> Es precisamente lo contrario, si queremos proteger el idioma hay que simplificarlo. O si no, hay que regresar al origen, y darle significado a las palabras. COn esto habria que distinguir entre la v y la b, etc.
> 
> Disculpame, yo no veo ninguna diferencia de "proteger el idioma". En qué sentido lo decís? Además, cuál sería la idea de sacar algunas como la "v" y la "h" y no las demás. realmente haría alguna diferencia a los chicos prendan mejor porque les quitaste dos letras? En México y Argentina aún se harían lío con la "c', "s' y "z'.
> 
> No seria solo quitar la v y la h, aunque seria un buen comienzo; estoy seguro que con menos tiempo dedicado a formas que no tienen sentido, los estudiantes podrian mejorar su forma de escribir de una forma sustancial.
> 
> Yo en serio me pregunto si creés que vamos a reducir el analfabetismo por sacar un par de letras del alafabeto? Qué tendrian que hacer países como Haití con el francés, Sudáfrica con el inglés? No me vas a negar que el español tiene mucho más sentido foneticamente que muchisimos otras lenguas.
> 
> No creo que vamos a erradicar el analfabetismo, nunca lo dije, ni lo sostengo. Lo que si podemos hacer es mover un poco el espectro de las personas que son analfabetas funcionales. Podriamos mejorar la calidad educativa de cuando menos algunas personas que ahora no tienen el privilegio que tu y yo tuvimos cuando ninos.
> De los Haitianos, tienes razon, quizas esten mucho peor que nosotros, eso no nos da ni nos quita. Ojala y ellos encuentren los medios para salir adelante. En ese sentido a los chinos les fue mucho peor, ser pobres y encima de eso APRENDER CHINO!
> 
> En serio, no es mi anímo ofenderte, pero no logro entender tu postura ...
> 
> No se si entiendo esta oracion. No sE si sI me entiendes y no estas de acuerdo o si de plano no he sido claro.
> A mi me duelen los ojos cuando veo letreros que dicen: SE BENDE LENA. Quien escribe esos letreros no tiene (no tendra, lamentablemente) acceso a Cervantes. Creo que si queremos un idioma que sea mas dinamico, mas sencillo y que pueda ser gozado por mas gente, seria bueno simplificarlo. No me mal interpretes con la idea de que quitar dos letras va a solucionar el problema de pobreza en LA, solo digo que algunos van a poder mejorar su calidad educativa si el idioma se simplifica. E insisto, tecnicamente se puede, pero creo que nadie lo va a hacer por dos cosas: el costo politico/social seria muy grande, y por la oposicion de quienes piensan que asi como esta actualmente esta bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,





			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Phryne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este es un espacio de participación, por eso espero ASM que no te ofendas con mi siguiente mensaje, pero no concuerdo en lo absoluto con tu postura.
> 
> 
> 
> Los sinónimos son un problema? Desde cuando? Yo tengo entendido que los sinónimos tienen sutilezas entre sí, y no terminan de ser del todo iguales. Cómo se le puede pedir a un Cervantes, un Borges que no use sinónimos? Con lo que enriquecen nuestra lengua!
> 
> 
> 
> Será porque la lengua evoluciona sola y la escritura es más bien forzada? Una nueva escritura sería igual o peor de forzada. Estamos vos, yo, millones de alfabetos y millones de libros ya escritos ...
> 
> 
> 
> Y eso no te molesta? Cómo van a hacer estos pobres que nos acongojan tanto para entender diferentes españoles si desde tu postura hoy no aprenden a escribir porque la escritura les resulta demasiado complicada? Les negamos Cervantes o lo traducimos al mexicano?
> 
> 
> 
> Si allá vamos... cuál es el punto de forzar algo que va a suceder de todas formas?
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpame, yo no veo ninguna diferencia de "proteger el idioma". En qué sentido lo decís? Además, cuál sería la idea de sacar algunas como la "v" y la "h" y no las demás. realmente haría alguna diferencia a los chicos prendan mejor porque les quitaste dos letras? En México y Argentina aún se harían lío con la "c', "s' y "z'.
> 
> Yo en serio me pregunto si creés que vamos a reducir el analfabetismo por sacar un par de letras del alafabeto? Qué tendrian que hacer países como Haití con el francés, Sudáfrica con el inglés? No me vas a negar que el español tiene mucho más sentido foneticamente que muchisimos otras lenguas.
> 
> En serio, no es mi anímo ofenderte, pero no logro entender tu postura ...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MJ
Click to expand...


----------



## asm

Espero que ahora quede un poco mas clara mi postura. Yo mismo no estaria de acuerdo con ella si no viera que la ortografia ha llegado a ser para muchos un obstaculo casi imposible de saltar.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Este es un espacio de participación, por eso espero ASM que no te ofendas con mi siguiente mensaje, pero no concuerdo en lo absoluto con tu postura.
> 
> 
> No me ofendo, muy por el contrario ...
> 
> 
> Los sinónimos son un problema? Desde cuando? Yo tengo entendido que los sinónimos tienen sutilezas entre sí, y no terminan de ser del todo iguales. Cómo se le puede pedir a un Cervantes, un Borges que no use sinónimos? Con lo que enriquecen nuestra lengua!
> 
> 
> Nunca dije que los sinonimos son un problema. Ni siquiera los mencione. Quizas estes hablando de los homonimos que mencione en el comunicado anterior. Vivan los sinonimos y los antonimos, le dan picardia y sazon al lenguage.
> 
> 
> Historicamente la lengua hablada precede a la lengua escrita, eso ha sido desde siempre. El ser humano comenzo a hablar muchos (muchisimos) aNos antes de que pudiera escribir. La lengua escrita tuvo que surgir de un metaproceso linguistico forzozamente, es decir, alguien penso no solo en hablar, sino en como se hablaba, y de ahi pasaron a la escritura. El proceso seguramente fue dificil, sin embargo los esfuerzos fueron para adaptar la escritura a la forma hablada, y no al reves.
> La forma en que me hablas me da un poco la razon, para mi el "vos" no tiene mucho significado porque no lo uso. En tu pais usan cierta ortografia que no fue la original, pero que siguio a la forma hablada. No tengo mucho conocimiento de la forma en la que ustedes hablan, pero creo que ustedes dicen: tu hablAs (perdon pero no puedo escribir acentos), cuando yo diria: tu hablas. El decIs, el vos, que tu usas son ejemplos de lo que yo hablo.
> 
> 
> 
> Será porque la lengua evoluciona sola y la escritura es más bien forzada? Una nueva escritura sería igual o peor de forzada. Estamos vos, yo, millones de alfabetos y millones de libros ya escritos ...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo de que hay millones de libros ya escritos. El leerlos no causaria tanto problema, ya que uno lee sin hablar, y aunque la lectura fuera un poco incomoda, la gente lo entenderia. El problema seria solo si fuera a leerse en voz alta. No es un problema mayor.
> 
> Y eso no te molesta? Cómo van a hacer estos pobres que nos acongojan tanto para entender diferentes españoles si desde tu postura hoy no aprenden a escribir porque la escritura les resulta demasiado complicada? Les negamos Cervantes o lo traducimos al mexicano?
> 
> De todo lo que escribes, esto es lo que si podria molestarme. El "acongoja" lo leo con cierto desden y quizas le veo una postura peyorativa. ?Estoy en lo correcto o simplemente es una mala lectura de mi parte? El "traducirlo al mexicano" no lo entiendo, ?que quieres decir con ello?
> Dicho sea de paso, Cervantes que espaNol usa ?Usas cotidianamente el lenguaje que el meneja en su obra? Yo la verdad no, o casi no. Lo siento fuera de mi vocabulario normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Si allá vamos... cuál es el punto de forzar algo que va a suceder de todas formas?
> 
> Es precisamente lo contrario, si queremos proteger el idioma hay que simplificarlo. O si no, hay que regresar al origen, y darle significado a las palabras. COn esto habria que distinguir entre la v y la b, etc.
> 
> Disculpame, yo no veo ninguna diferencia de "proteger el idioma". En qué sentido lo decís? Además, cuál sería la idea de sacar algunas como la "v" y la "h" y no las demás. realmente haría alguna diferencia a los chicos prendan mejor porque les quitaste dos letras? En México y Argentina aún se harían lío con la "c', "s' y "z'.
> 
> No seria solo quitar la v y la h, aunque seria un buen comienzo; estoy seguro que con menos tiempo dedicado a formas que no tienen sentido, los estudiantes podrian mejorar su forma de escribir de una forma sustancial.
> 
> Yo en serio me pregunto si creés que vamos a reducir el analfabetismo por sacar un par de letras del alafabeto? Qué tendrian que hacer países como Haití con el francés, Sudáfrica con el inglés? No me vas a negar que el español tiene mucho más sentido foneticamente que muchisimos otras lenguas.
> 
> No creo que vamos a erradicar el analfabetismo, nunca lo dije, ni lo sostengo. Lo que si podemos hacer es mover un poco el espectro de las personas que son analfabetas funcionales. Podriamos mejorar la calidad educativa de cuando menos algunas personas que ahora no tienen el privilegio que tu y yo tuvimos cuando ninos.
> De los Haitianos, tienes razon, quizas esten mucho peor que nosotros, eso no nos da ni nos quita. Ojala y ellos encuentren los medios para salir adelante. En ese sentido a los chinos les fue mucho peor, ser pobres y encima de eso APRENDER CHINO!
> 
> En serio, no es mi anímo ofenderte, pero no logro entender tu postura ...
> 
> No se si entiendo esta oracion. No sE si sI me entiendes y no estas de acuerdo o si de plano no he sido claro.
> A mi me duelen los ojos cuando veo letreros que dicen: SE BENDE LENA. Quien escribe esos letreros no tiene (no tendra, lamentablemente) acceso a Cervantes. Creo que si queremos un idioma que sea mas dinamico, mas sencillo y que pueda ser gozado por mas gente, seria bueno simplificarlo. No me mal interpretes con la idea de que quitar dos letras va a solucionar el problema de pobreza en LA, solo digo que algunos van a poder mejorar su calidad educativa si el idioma se simplifica. E insisto, tecnicamente se puede, pero creo que nadie lo va a hacer por dos cosas: el costo politico/social seria muy grande, y por la oposicion de quienes piensan que asi como esta actualmente esta bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MJ


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Gabo dijo "Jubilemos la ortografía, terror del ser humano desde la cuna: enterremos las haches rupestres, firmemos un tratado de límites entre la ge y jota, y pongamos más uso de razón en los acentos escritos, que al fin y al cabo nadie ha de leer lagrima donde diga lágrima ni confundirá revolver con revólver. ¿Y qué de nuestra be de burro y nuestra ve de vaca, que los abuelos españoles nos trajeron como si fueran dos y siempre sobra una?"


No es lo mismo *el* que *él*
No es lo mismo *hacía* que *hacia*
No es lo mismo *que* que *qué*

Las reglas de la acentuación no son tan difíciles de aprender. Es un mecanísmo sencillo, con unas pocas excepciones.

Se me ocurre también que no es lo mismo *vaca* que *baca*.

El problema de aprender a escribir no se va a solucionar en las aulas, quiero decir que saber cuando va *b* y cuando va *v*, cuando va *g* y cuando va *j*, etc.. no se puede solucionar con unas horas de clase porque solo hay unas pocas reglas y muchísimas excepciones. Lo que deben hacer los niños es leer, leer mucho. Es la forma más eficiente de aprender a escribir. Solo leyendo te acabas dando cuenta que *hojos* es mucho más feo que *ojos*, que *vurro* es una aberración y que lo correcto es *burro*.
Hacer que los niños lean debería ser más fácil que cambiar *TODA* la ortografía del español.
En fin, solo es mi opinión.

un saludo
crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## Artrella

crom said:
			
		

> No es lo mismo *el* que *él*
> No es lo mismo *hacía* que *hacia*
> No es lo mismo *que* que *qué*
> 
> Las reglas de la acentuación no son tan difíciles de aprender. Es un mecan*í*smo sencillo, con unas pocas excepciones.
> 
> Se me ocurre también que no es lo mismo *vaca* que *baca*.
> 
> El problema de aprender a escribir no se va a solucionar en las aulas, quiero decir que saber cuando va *b* y cuando va *v*, cuando va *g* y cuando va *j*, etc.. no se puede solucionar con unas horas de clase porque solo hay unas pocas reglas y muchísimas excepciones. Lo que deben hacer los niños es leer, leer mucho. Es la forma más eficiente de aprender a escribir. Solo leyendo te acabas dando cuenta que *hojos* es mucho más feo que *ojos*, que *vurro* es una aberración y que lo correcto es *burro*.
> Hacer que los niños lean debería ser más fácil que cambiar *TODA* la ortografía del español.
> En fin, solo es mi opinión.
> 
> un saludo
> crom
> "Please, correct me"




Crom ... es un mecanismo...sin tilde... tan sencillo...
Leer es lo mejor que hay, no solo para aprender la ortografía sino para enriquecer la mente.  
Vos decís que _vurro_ es una aberración... por qué? Porque vos naciste y creciste con "burro".  
Yo creo que hacer las cosas más fáciles asusta mucho a la gente, pero no se trataría de reformar TODA la ortografía, sino de eliminar aquellas cosas "que sobran".  

Y ... como vos decís son solo opiniones... pero qué bueno es poder expresarlas libremente, no?

Saludos!!


----------



## asm

No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Simplemente no puedo.
Nunca he visitado Argentina ni conozco muy bien su sistema de pronombres y pronunciacion, pero me imagino que el que ustedes puedan decir "vos decís" es, ademas de un gran logro, un ejemplo de lo que tu misma has dicho.

ASM

ASM


			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Crom ... es un mecanismo...sin tilde... tan sencillo...
> Leer es lo mejor que hay, no solo para aprender la ortografía sino para enriquecer la mente.
> Vos decís que _vurro_ es una aberración... por qué? Porque vos naciste y creciste con "burro".
> Yo creo que hacer las cosas más fáciles asusta mucho a la gente, pero no se trataría de reformar TODA la ortografía, sino de eliminar aquellas cosas "que sobran".
> 
> Y ... como vos decís son solo opiniones... pero qué bueno es poder expresarlas libremente, no?
> 
> Saludos!!


----------



## Phryne

Estimado ASM:



> _Nunca dije que los sinonimos son un problema. Ni siquiera los mencione. Quizas estes hablando de los homonimos que mencione en el comunicado anterior. Vivan los sinonimos y los antonimos, le dan picardia y sazon al lenguage._



_Fijate tu post #56_




> Ya tenemos el problema de los sinOnimos, y hemos sobrevivido.


 

_Tal vez te falló el inconsciente y quisiste decir homónimos. La verdad, me pareció muy raro que alguien estuviese en contra de los sinónimos … _

 
_



			Historicamente la lengua hablada precede a la lengua escrita, eso ha sido desde siempre. El ser humano comenzo a hablar muchos (muchisimos) aNos antes de que pudiera escribir. La lengua escrita tuvo que surgir de un metaproceso linguistico forzozamente, es decir, alguien penso no solo en hablar, sino en como se hablaba, y de ahi pasaron a la escritura. El proceso seguramente fue dificil, sin embargo los esfuerzos fueron para adaptar la escritura a la forma hablada, y no al reves.
		
Click to expand...

__Por supuesto que es así pero, a mi criterio,  eso no justifica que se tenga que hacer una reforma forzosa. Yo quiero que me entiendas que yo no estoy 100% de acuerdo con la RAE, quienes me parecen un tanto retrógrados. Quiénes son ellos para decirnos que forma parte de la nuestra lengua y qué no? Aunque últimamente están un poco más flexibles, me resultan muy anticuados. 
_
_



			De todo lo que escribes, esto es lo que si podria molestarme. El "acongoja" lo leo con cierto desden y quizas le veo una postura peyorativa. ?Estoy en lo correcto o simplemente es una mala lectura de mi parte?
		
Click to expand...

 _
_Bueno, disculpame, no fue mi intención ofenderte. Este tema viene a colación respecto a que inicialmente proponías la reforma para hacer la formación más simple a los analfabetos y/o pobres estructurales. Yo entiendo que los pobres son pobres por otros motivos y que tienen problemas que no se van a resolver con el cambio en la escritura. Es más, no creo que su problema al aprender  tenga algo que ver con eso;  lo tienen por malnutrición, problemas en la casa etc, etc y así también se ven los mismos problemas cuando quieren aprender matemática. También entiendo que los niños en general, no pobres únicamente, si bien tienen problemas para escribir sin errores, escriben igual y no tienen problemas al leer. Si el punto es que aprendan, bien que aprenden. Eso también se ve en los programas de alfabetización para adultos. Si lo importante es que aprendan a escribir, lo hacen, con errores tal vez, pero leen y escriben. Su dificultad, en mi experiencia, es por cuestiones de aprendizaje que tienen de la misma forma con otras disciplinas y no por la “v” y la “b”, ya que su distinción en bien mínima. Y volviendo a la analogía con los niños, conté que mi prima aprendió a escribir fonéticamente y la corrección ortográfica vino luego, según entiendo no fue un mal método. Además esto también tiene sus bemoles que no se solucionan con la escritura fonética, como cuando por ejemplo ves un cartel que dice “*Vendo lumbri*” (léase lombriz). Así lo oyó el señor, así lo escribió!_

 

_



			Estoy de acuerdo contigo de que hay millones de libros ya escritos. El leerlos no causaria tanto problema, ya que uno lee sin hablar, y aunque la lectura fuera un poco incomoda, la gente lo entenderia. El problema seria solo si fuera a leerse en voz alta. No es un problema mayor.
		
Click to expand...

_
_Eso no lo sabemos. Si yo hoy te escribo todo fonéticamente te haces un lío terrible. Hacer lo opuesto se me ocurre igual de molesto. 




			El "traducirlo al mexicano" no lo entiendo, ?que quieres decir con ello?
Dicho sea de paso, Cervantes que espaNol usa ?Usas cotidianamente el lenguaje que el meneja en su obra? Yo la verdad no, o casi no. Lo siento fuera de mi vocabulario normal.
		
Click to expand...

_
_Me refiero que cada país tiene su idiosincrasia y como cada país habla diferente, su escritura debería ser diferente. Qué hacemos? Lo uniformizamos a cada uno, por ejemplo traduciendo el argentino “yo soi i vos sos” y el español “cerkando Zaragoza” al mexicanos “io soi i tu eres” y “serkando Saragosa”? A eso me refiero con traducir escritos el mexicano! O solamente cambiamos la “v” y la “b” y eliminamos la “h”? Ahí en Latinoamérica seguiríamos  con el problema de la “s”, la “c”, la “z”. _

 

_



			Es precisamente lo contrario, si queremos proteger el idioma hay que simplificarlo. O si no, hay que regresar al origen, y darle significado a las palabras. COn esto habría que distinguir entre la v y la b, etc.
		
Click to expand...

_
_Sigo si entender a lo que te referís con protección de la lengua. La lengua se mantiene sola en el habla y no veo que la escritura la afecte.




			No seria solo quitar la v y la h, aunque seria un buen comienzo; .
		
Click to expand...

_
_Qué más hacemos? Serkando Saragosa? io soi, vos sos? _

 

_



			estoy seguro que con menos tiempo dedicado a formas que no tienen sentido, los estudiantes podrian mejorar su forma de escribir de una forma sustancial.
		
Click to expand...

_
_No tienen mucho sentido pero no resuelve el problema si continuamos con la “q”, la “s”, la “z”, la “k”. En serio te parece que una “v” y “b” cambiarían el problema? Qué hacemos con las “nv” y la “mb”, pasamos todo a “mb” como “embidia”? o dejamos la palabra “enbidia”?




			No creo que vamos a erradicar el analfabetismo, nunca lo dije, ni lo sostengo. Lo que si podemos hacer es mover un poco el espectro de las personas que son analfabetas funcionales. Podriamos mejorar la calidad educativa de cuando menos algunas personas que ahora no tienen el privilegio que tu y yo tuvimos cuando ninos.
		
Click to expand...

_
_La calidad educativa tiene otros problemas. Una “v” menos no cambia un soto. _

_



			No se si entiendo esta oracion. No sE si sI me entiendes y no estas de acuerdo o si de plano no he sido claro.
		
Click to expand...

_
_En primer lugar no estoy de acuerdo, ya lo habrás notado. Segundo, no termino de comprender por qué tus razones. En un inicio me hiciste entender que querías reformar absolutamente todo, y ahí surgió el tema de que hacemos con los países que si pronuncian las “s’, “c” y “z” en diferente forma. Entonces pasaste a conformarte con la “v” y la “h”. Puedo a llegar a entender lo innecesario de ambas letras pero no termino de poner el 1 + 1 en tu lógica, como ya dije, porque como ya dije los analfabetos aprenden igual, mal pero aprenden. Entonces si te molesta que digan “bendo leña” (sorry pero la ñ tiene un sonido particular no reductible a la n) entonces veo que te molesta que no tengamos la regla, es decir, que no haya una ley que acepte esto como correcto. De alguna manera estas como los de la RAE, queriendo imponer reglas. Tal vez si dejáramos que la escritura evolucione sola, sin que la RAE nos imponga,  no tendríamos que sacrificar nada. Nos e que pasaría en ese caso, evolucionaríamos según regiones, no lo se, pero seria mas interesante observar que imponer.  _

 

_
__Saludos,

MJ_


----------



## Phryne

asm said:
			
		

> No puedo estar mas de acuerdo. Simplemente no puedo.
> Nunca he visitado Argentina ni conozco muy bien su sistema de pronombres y pronunciacion, pero me imagino que el que ustedes puedan decir "vos decís" es, ademas de un gran logro, un ejemplo de lo que tu misma has dicho.
> 
> ASM
> 
> ASM


 
Por eso digo que no te entiendo. Te horroriza "bendo lena" pero es un convencionalismo, como todos sabemos decir "vendo" y pero ahora "vurro" no te molesta. No entiendo ... 

Por qué no dejar que todo siga su curso, en vez de imporner, y dejar que pase, como hoy en Argentina se está empezando a enseñar en las escuelas, (por fin!) el uso del voseo en lugar del tuteo, el cual nadie usa. 

saludos.


----------



## Solitario

Yo, en forma particular pienso que no deberíamos hacer ningún cambio porque después todo sería confusión y corrupción en la escritura, tal como ya esta ocurriendo en algunos casos. Por ejemplo
casa, kasa, caza, kaza
votar, botar (¿Que pasaría en este caso con estos verbos?)
Y si llegamos al extremo hasta se podría escribir las letras A, C, D, E, F, N, R, S, V y Z al revés. Y hasta en algunos casos se pediría eliminar el uso de las vocales.


----------



## Fabian

Saludos a todos ¿Por qué se quiere matar a la Ortografía? Dejaríamos a nuestro idioma insípido. Tener una Ortografía aceptable requiere de varios años de estudio y de MUCHA MUCHA LECTURA, que en mi caso es lo que me ayudó a escribir más o menos bien (nadie es perfecto, ¿verdad?) . El promover matar la Ortografía es PROMOVER LA PEREZA POR ESTUDIAR y LEER, en mi particular punto de vista. Gracias por leerme y ¡hasta luego!


----------



## Artrella

Luego de leer esta cadena, veo que casi todas las personas que se "oponen" a la reforma, aparentemente consideran que aquello que es difícil y complicado, cuanto más lo sea, más cultura demuestra.  Para mí no es así, creo que el hecho de que algo sea fácil no tiene por qué ser menos culto.  Y no creo que hubiera tanto problema en escribir "vurro" o "saragosa" o " uebo/uevo".  Si aprendimos a escribir "huevo" por qué no seríamos capaces de aprender "uevo"?
No entiendo tanta oposición.  
Comprendo que no es fácil aunar opiniones, y que habría que considerar diferencias entre España y Latinoamérica, pero no es tan terrible para mí escribir huevo o uevo.
Sin ir más lejos cuando yo era chiquitita (1000 años luz atrás) se usaba acentuar la palabra " adecúo >> yo me adecúo a las circunstancias", luego esto cambió y las palabras tales como "adecuo" "licuo" ya no se acentúan en la "u".  Al principio costó, pero todos nos adecuamos al cambio.
En otra circunstancia los monosílabos "fue, fui, vio y dio" llevaban tilde en la última vocal, esto se eliminó y nos hicieron un gran favor a todos!!

Si yo lo pude aprender, y el resto de mi gente también, tranquilamente ahora puedo aprender a escribir todo con "b" o "v".

Otra cosita, antes a mí en el cole me enseñaban a articular la "v" diferentemente de la "b", ahhh!!! ahí si había justificación para mantener dos letras!! Pero eso dejó de existir, entonces por qué dejar los envases vacíos una vez que tomamos la bebida?  Ya no sirven!!

Saludos chiquis!


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Crom ... es un mecanismo...sin tilde... tan sencillo...
> Leer es lo mejor que hay, no solo para aprender la ortografía sino para enriquecer la mente.
> Vos decís que _vurro_ es una aberración... por qué? Porque vos naciste y creciste con "burro".
> Yo creo que hacer las cosas más fáciles asusta mucho a la gente, pero no se trataría de reformar TODA la ortografía, sino de eliminar aquellas cosas "que sobran".
> 
> Y ... como vos decís son solo opiniones... pero qué bueno es poder expresarlas libremente, no?
> 
> Saludos!!


Por supuesto, para eso estamos aquí, para expresarnos libremente.
Espero que no te sientas ofendida, no es mi intención. Yo solo digo que si alguien lee mucho acaba sabiendo que se escribe *burro* y no *vurro*, pero desafortunadamente los niños prefieren ver la tele o jugar a la playstation antes que leer. Ayer justamente vi una estadística que dice que en España mas del 50% de la gente no ha leido un libro en su vida, y pienso que ese es el problema.

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Luego de leer esta cadena, veo que casi todas las personas que se "oponen" a la reforma, aparentemente consideran que aquello que es difícil y complicado, cuanto más lo sea, más cultura demuestra.  Para mí no es así, creo que el hecho de que algo sea fácil no tiene por qué ser menos culto.  Y no creo que hubiera tanto problema en escribir "vurro" o "saragosa" o " uebo/uevo".  Si aprendimos a escribir "huevo" por qué no seríamos capaces de aprender "uevo"?
> No entiendo tanta oposición.
> Comprendo que no es fácil aunar opiniones, y que habría que considerar diferencias entre España y Latinoamérica, pero no es tan terrible para mí escribir huevo o uevo.
> Sin ir más lejos cuando yo era chiquitita (1000 años luz atrás) se usaba acentuar la palabra " adecúo >> yo me adecúo a las circunstancias", luego esto cambió y las palabras tales como "adecuo" "licuo" ya no se acentúan en la "u".  Al principio costó, pero todos nos adecuamos al cambio.
> En otra circunstancia los monosílabos "fue, fui, vio y dio" llevaban tilde en la última vocal, esto se eliminó y nos hicieron un gran favor a todos!!
> 
> Si yo lo pude aprender, y el resto de mi gente también, tranquilamente ahora puedo aprender a escribir todo con "b" o "v".
> 
> Otra cosita, antes a mí en el cole me enseñaban a articular la "v" diferentemente de la "b", ahhh!!! ahí si había justificación para mantener dos letras!! Pero eso dejó de existir, entonces por qué dejar los envases vacíos una vez que tomamos la bebida?  Ya no sirven!!
> 
> Saludos chiquis!


*fue* no lleva tilde en la *e* porque es la vocal fuerte y no la necesita, lo mismo sucede con *vio* y *dio*.
*adecúo * está aceptada igual que *adecuo*, pero se pronuncian de diferente manera, una es *adecÚo* y otra es *adEcuo*, aunque el significado es el mismo.

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## Artrella

Eh...Crom!! No estoy ofendida... vamos!! yo no me ofendo por opiniones distintas a las mías... si no qué aburrido sería que todos pensáramos igual... no aprenderíamos nada, seríamos máquinas de repetir... así no se aprende...no?
Mirá, lo de fue/fui/vio/dio, en una época llevaban tilde, pero ya dije... hace millones de años...y citando a mi amigo GarryKnight, "back when I was alive"...
Me parece perfecto que no lleve tilde por la explicación que vos diste, además los monosílabos no deben llevar tilde a menos que se confundan con otras palabras como en el caso de "más" y "mas".
Mi filosofía es opinar libremente y estar o no de acuerdo... sin insultos ni agresiones... porque para mí es la única manera de progresar y aprender.
Así que ninguna ofensa, si??

Cariños, Nil


----------



## Outsider

Here's something to think about: Spanish already has relatively simple spelling, at least compared to languages like English and French...


----------



## crom

> Así que ninguna ofensa, si??


Me alegra saberlo, Art. Me gusta que la gente pueda compartir opiniones distintas libremente.

Un saludo,
crom


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> Here's something to think about: Spanish already has relatively simple spelling, at least compared to languages like English and French...




I fully agree with you Outsider!! Anyway if is there something that we could improve...why not?


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Luego de leer esta cadena, veo que casi todas las personas que se "oponen" a la reforma, aparentemente consideran que aquello que es difícil y complicado, cuanto más lo sea, más cultura demuestra. Para mí no es así, creo que el hecho de que algo sea fácil no tiene por qué ser menos culto. Y no creo que hubiera tanto problema en escribir "vurro" o "saragosa" o " uebo/uevo". Si aprendimos a escribir "huevo" por qué no seríamos capaces de aprender "uevo"?
> No entiendo tanta oposición.
> Comprendo que no es fácil aunar opiniones, y que habría que considerar diferencias entre España y Latinoamérica, pero no es tan terrible para mí
> 
> Saludos chiquis!


 
Art, qué tal????  Mirá yo no voy a hablar por los demás porque creo que tampoco concuerdo con todos los que no quieren cambiar las reglas; yo no necesariamente creo que haya que forzar las cosas como están tampoco. No hay cosa que me enerve más que la RAE me diga cómo escribir y qué es o no es parte de la lengua. Pero en mi forma de ver las cosas, los cambios debe ser naturales, si las "h" molestan, van a desaparecer solitas de la misma forma que "tú" pasó a ser "vos" por nuestras tierras y se acepta académicamente. 

Además estoy muy de acuerdo en que la escritura española se corresponde mucho más que muchas otars lenguas. Y con esto me refiero a que en mi opnión la gente comete errores pero no por eso tiene dificultades al aprender. Son dos cosas muy distintas.

besos!

PD: Para mi lo peor aparte de que hay que re-enseñar la escritura, es que quedaría muchas diferencias entre dialectos. Sería un terrible, lío... aunque veo que no todos lo ven así.


----------



## Artrella

> Pero en mi forma de ver las cosas, los cambios debe ser naturales, si las "h" molestan, van a desaparecer solitas de la misma forma que "tú" pasó a ser "vos" por nuestras tierras y se acepta académicamente




Síii amiguis!! Pero decime, el tema del "vos" vino realmente así solito, despacito, sin que nadie lo llame??? O hubo reuniones de lingüistas que dijeron..."che, por qué no ponemos nuestro querido _vos_ en el DRAE?"
Tantos encuentros de lingüistas... seguramente ahí fue donde después de hacer muchas peticiones a alguien se le encendió la lamparita, y dijo "bueno! está bien!" y seguramente hubo mucha gente estudiosa y no tanto que fue aportando su granito de arena hasta que lo lograron.  Lo mismo podría pasar con las "h" y las "v,b".  Pero hay que ir poniendo los granitos de arena, sólos no se van a poner...no mjfriend??

Vesos!!


----------



## Phryne

Hola ASM! Buen día! primero te voy a hacer un par de aclaraciones tontitas que no tienen nada que ver con el tema en cuestión. El lapsus todo, bien, son errores y me había parecido muy raro tu comentario respecto a los sinónimos.   Hablame de tú, vos, Ud, me da igual, porque te sigo entendiendo igual.  La última aclaración es que soy nena.  

Aclarado el tema vamos al asunto...

Creo que hay una confusión respecto a mi opnión. Yo no me opongo enérgicamente al cambio. Sólo me parece de los más absurdo. Si el cambio viene, viene solo, como el "vos" en Argentina. Nadie lo forzó, sucedió y punto. Eso es lo ideal y ahora expongo por qué lo creo así.

De la misma forma que no me gustan las cosas forzadas como que me digan que tengo qué decir y qué no, no me gusta tampoco que me renueven lo que ya tengo internalizado y me digan que de mañana en adelante ya no sirve más. Me imagino que tal problema le surgiría muchos otros (de ahí mi ejemplo de gente ya alfabetizada y libros ya escritos). Por ese mismo motivo, me resulta harto obvio que si nos molestan las reglas de "h", "v" y acentos, por qué no les molesta re-arreglar el asunto? Seguimos con reglas!!! Sacamos la regla "a" para poner la regla "b"! 



> Con respecto al "bendo lena" no me horroriza, sino me lastima, cosa muy diferente. El horrorizarme me generaria, al menos desde mi punto de vista, una sentimiento en contra de quien lo escribe. Por el contrario, me duelen los ojos y me hace tener un sentimiento de simpatia para quien comete este error.


Por qué te da lástima, pena, lo que sea? Si les cambias las reglas, entonces lisa y llanamente le estás  adecuando el ambiente para que no se note su error! La persona escribiría de la misma forma, pensaría de la misma forma, tendría exactamente la misma habilidad cognitiva! La diferencia está en si nosotros notamos su ignorancia o no. Tal vez sea mejor ser más tolerante con la "lumbri" y "bender leña". Tal vez seamos nosotros los que tenemos que cambiar y no las reglas. 

Y de todas formas la gente igual va a seguir escribiendo "mal", porque "lumbri" nunca será "la lombriz" bajo ninguna nueva regla ortográfica! Y en las zonas donde "se _comen_ las eses finales" van a escribir "Bo' so'" en lugar de "vos sos" ya tanto regionalismo es de lo más caótico. España, México, Argentina, y encima dentro de cada región! Cuántas dialectos escritas tendremos?? Y encima atadas a reglas?

Respecto al tema enseñanza, ya me estoy repitiendo como cotorra. Tal vez la gente cometa errores pero eso no les impide poder leer a la perfección y entender lo que se escribe. No veo que realmente ayude a nadie. El español no es complejo en la escritura. Repito, la gente escribe mal pero entiende todo. No por nada ya existe el sistema de enseñanza según la fonética.

Cuando hablás de leídos y estudiados y patrones de pensamiento, no entiendo por qué pensás que se puede simplificar algo que ya es harto simple. No escribimos ni como los ingleses o los franceses y menos que menos con jeróglificos o idiogramas chinos. Además, los tan entendidos de la lengua no se tendría que romper la cabeza con los regionalismos? Cortémosle las patas a la gallina así no se nos escapa del gallinero!!  



> Si los patrones fueran mas sencillos podriamos llegar a tener mas solidez en la formacion cognitiva que se da en el proceso y mas gente llegaria a dominar mejor el idioma.


 Los chinos no dominan su idioma, entonces?!

En definitiva y resumiendo mi postura. Si cambiamos la escritura estamos imponiendo reglas de todas formas. La regla "a" se reemplazará por la "b" y seguimos en la misma. Además, dónde ponemos los límites según el uso del habla? El que habla y dice "lumbri" siempre escribira "lumbri" y siempre estara mal. Tal vez nosotros tengamos que cambiar la mentalidad y dejar de sentir pena por una "v" en lugar de una "b", en vez de cortarle las patas a la gallina porque no sabemos cómo construir un gallinero! Ocultando los errores no resolvemos nada.

Un saludo,

MJ


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Síii amiguis!! Pero decime, el tema del "vos" vino realmente así solito, despacito, sin que nadie lo llame??? O hubo reuniones de lingüistas que dijeron..."che, por qué no ponemos nuestro querido _vos_ en el DRAE?"
> Tantos encuentros de lingüistas... seguramente ahí fue donde después de hacer muchas peticiones a alguien se le encendió la lamparita, y dijo "bueno! está bien!" y seguramente hubo mucha gente estudiosa y no tanto que fue aportando su granito de arena hasta que lo lograron. Lo mismo podría pasar con las "h" y las "v,b". Pero hay que ir poniendo los granitos de arena, sólos no se van a poner...no mjfriend??
> 
> Vesos!!


 
El "vos" apareció solo. Vaya uno a saber cómo fue que la gente lo adoptó reemplazando al "tú" Esa historia la desconozco. Pero los lingüistas y la RAE, eso es otra historia! La lingüítica por definición es _descriptiva_ y *no* _prescriptiva_. Esto significa que describe cómo habla la gente en vez de decirles cómo tienen que hablar. La RAE es muy mal educada y se cree que nos puede imponer el idioma. Ultimamente se han dado cuenta que no es así entonces se han adaptado a los tiempos modernos y han tenido que aceptar lo que ya existe. Pero al "vos" no lo inventaron ellos!!

zaludiz!!!


----------



## ITA

Creo que el cambio llega nos guste o no las nuevas generaciones ya tienen su modo de escribir propio (al menos acá en Bs As) .Veo constantemente como se comunica mi hijo mayor (17 años)  por msm con sus pares y les aseguro que es imposible leer el nuevo formato que tienen :las palabras son acortadas y usan muy pocas vocales pero ellos se entienden perfectamente.Se que esto va mas allá del cambio que propone Arti pero a lo que voy es que tal vez el cambio es independiente a nuestra voluntad el idioma va mutando y me parese bien.
Cuando yo le corrijo las faltas a mi hijo ,él me dice:
-pero vos entendes lo que está escrito?
-si lo entiendo,pero vaca se escribe con v y no con b
-bueno si lo entendés listo que importa con que ve o be se escriba lo importante es que el que lo lea entienda lo que quiero decir.
Me dan ganas de matarlo!!!,pero....... está tan errado?


----------



## supercrom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Cromteaches, realmente me interesaría mucho poder leer este artículo. Podrías mandar el link por PM?
> Una consulta, vos que sos un estudioso de esta materia, la ortografía en qué campo de la lingüística en general se ubica? Es gramática? Veo que esta cadena ha sido ubicada en el foro de gramática, y ahí comencé a pensar que en realidad yo no sabría dónde ubicar a las reglas de ortografía, acentuación, división en sílabas? Alguien lo sabe?
> Toda esta información me es realmente de gran utilidad para mis estudios. Muchas gracias a todos por participar y exponer sus opiniones.


 ¿Me perdí de algo?

Te paso el enlace a tu correo alternativo.
La *ortografía* está en el campo más de la prescripción que en la descripción.
Según sé, la lingüística es una ciencia descriptiva, i.e. describe las lenguas (funcionamiento, estructura, adquisición, desarrollo y demás).

*CROM*


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> El "vos" apareció solo. Vaya uno a saber cómo fue que la gente lo adoptó reemplazando al "tú" Esa historia la desconozco. Pero los lingüistas y la RAE, eso es otra historia! La lingüítica por definición es _descriptiva_ y *no* _prescriptiva_. Esto significa que describe cómo habla la gente en vez de decirles cómo tienen que hablar. La RAE es muy mal educada y se cree que nos puede imponer el idioma. Ultimamente se han dado cuenta que no es así entonces se han adaptado a los tiempos modernos y han tenido que aceptar lo que ya existe. Pero al "vos" no lo inventaron ellos!!
> 
> zaludiz!!!



Hola MJ! Lo que yo quería decir, es que el vos no apareció solo en el diccionario de la REal Academia, sino que supongo que muchas voces se alzaron en contra del uso del "tú" en un país donde NO SE USA.   O sea como vos bien decís, la lingüística es descriptiva.... entonces qué describía en nuestro país?? Si nosotros usamos el "vos"? Esto no estaba descripto en ninguna parte en la RAE, era una alevosa contradicción.  Ahora que el voseo está incluido podemos decir que sí es descriptiva.  Esto mismo de la "función descritpiva" de la lengüística se ve en el tema del sexismo en el lenguaje ( justamente abrí una cadena sobre este tema en el foro cultural  ), ahí sí que está describiendo perfectamente cómo el lenguaje refleja la realidad que nos rodea.  
El tema del "vos" que vos decís que no sabés cómo surgió, que no nos fue impuesto...correcto! estoy de acuerdo 100% con vos.  Hay una cadena por aquí, cuando la encuentre pongo el link, en donde se habla del origen del "vos" en unos cuantos países de Latinoamérica.  Aparentemente, es una deformación de las palabras "Vuestra/Vuesa Merced" que se usaban en los tiempos de la colonia.

Saludos che!


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola MJ! Lo que yo quería decir, es que el vos no apareció solo en el diccionario de la REal Academia, sino que supongo que muchas voces se alzaron en contra del uso del "tú" en un país donde NO SE USA.   O sea como vos bien decís, la lingüística es descriptiva.... entonces qué describía en nuestro país?? Si nosotros usamos el "vos"?


La lengua de ustedes no pertenece a un único pais.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> La lengua de ustedes no pertenece a un único pais.



Estás en lo cierto Outsider. 

El uso del _voseo_ se da en varios países, tales como Costa Rica, partes de Venezuela, Honduras, Panamá, etc.


*Acá hay un * *artículo por Ernesto Sábato (publicado por el Insituto del Profesorado * *Joaquín V. González)*  


*Aquí encontrarás los diferentes tipos de "voseo" de acuerdo * *con los países en donde es hablado*


----------



## Outsider

Pero, entonces, ¿por qué ese deseo de eliminar todo lo que no es argentino?


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pero, entonces, ¿por qué ese deseo de eliminar todo lo que no es argentino?




Perdón... quién desea eso Outsider?  Yo creo que si en Argentina no se usa el "tú" es ilógico que se enseñe a hablar de "tú", como sería ilógico enseñarles a los españoles a que hablen de "vos".
Por lo demás lo que yo propongo, o pongo mejor dicho a consideración de los foristas, es el sacar las letras que no sirven para nada como ser la "h" o las diferentes "b" "v" que fonológicamente tienen el mismo sonido.
Yo no deseo eliminar nada, justamente *mi filosofía es la aceptación de las diferencias culturales.*


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Perdón... quién desea eso Outsider?  Yo creo que si en Argentina no se usa el "tú" es ilógico que se enseñe a hablar de "tú", como sería ilógico enseñarles a los españoles a que hablen de "vos".


En otras palabras, usted propone que se elimine el "tú" de los curriculos escolares argentinos...


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> En otras palabras, usted propone que se elimine el "tú" de los curriculos escolares argentinos...




Sí, cuando uno estudia pedagogía (como en mi caso), se aprende a enseñar.
Para que una persona _aprenda_ a aprender, debe haber una conexión entre el objeto de aprendizaje (en este caso la lengua) y la realidad.  Si a una persona se le enseña algo que nunca usa, que no entiende para qué la "aprende" ( y lo pongo entre comillas porque en realidad no la aprende sino que la memoriza), si esa cosa no se conecta de ninguna manera con la realidad que lo circunda... no aprende.  Solamente repite algo que alguien le dice.
Si en Argentina el "tú" no existe no debe ser enseñado.  De todas maneras LO QUE SI SE DEBE ENSEÑAR es que  en otros lugares del mundo se usa el "tú" tal cual nosotros usamos el "vos".  De la misma manera que yo aprendo que el "vos" en inglés se dice "you".


----------



## araceli

Buenas tardes:
Si unifican las b y v, me pregunto cómo diría:
¡Basta con la vasta y basta vaca!
o
Boto el voto sin que se me mueva un botón.

Sólo estoy bromeando un poco...


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, cuando uno estudia pedagogía (como en mi caso), se aprende a enseñar.
> Para que una persona _aprenda_ a aprender, debe haber una conexión entre el objeto de aprendizaje (en este caso la lengua) y la realidad.


¿Y la realidad de los argentinos se resume a Argentina? ¿No piensan jamás viajar a otros paises hispanohablantes?


----------



## crom

Hatsa lo que yo sé el uso del "voseo" no apareció espontaneamente. En castellano antiguo se usaba. Vease "Don Quijote de la Mancha" o cualquier lectura antigua. Posiblemente en Argentina no se cambió al "tuteo" y se mantuvo el "voseo".

crom


----------



## Phryne

crom said:
			
		

> Hatsa lo que yo sé el uso del "voseo" no apareció espontaneamente. En castellano antiguo se usaba. Vease "Don Quijote de la Mancha" o cualquier lectura antigua. Posiblemente en Argentina no se cambió al "tuteo" y se mantuvo el "voseo".
> 
> crom



Yo tenía conocimiento de que era antiguo y no un invento nuestro. Lo que es dificil saber es cómo llegamos a hablar como lo hacemos, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que somos descendientes de 3.000.000 de italianos y 2.000.000 y pico de españoles inmigrantes, más otro millon o más de nacionales diversas (Alemanes, Polacos, Rusos, Franceses, Portugueses, Judíos de variadas regiones,  Irlandeses, Arabes, etc.), y 500,000 criollos, mestizos, castizos, aborígenes, etc que ya habitaban el territorio hacia 1850. Nunca hablamos de "tú" y el "vos" es el mismo de Cervantes? o lo hicimos y el "vos" resurgió como algún tipo de deformación teniendo en cuenta la mezcla de idiomas?


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pero, entonces, ¿por qué ese deseo de eliminar todo lo que no es argentino?



Cuál deseo? El de no enseñar el "tú"? El "tú" se enseñó siempre y el "vosotros" también. El problema es que hasta hace unos años atrás, nuestros más acartonados maestros nos enseñaban el uso de ambos y ni una palabra del "vos" o el "usted". También, el la época de mi mamá y abuela, se nos hacía pronunciar palabras como "vaca" con una "v" marcada en vez de nuestra siempre querida "baca".  Qué mensaje nos querían dar? Qué nuestro idioma diario no era el correcto?  Por suerte las cosas están cambiando, y yo, por ejemplo, tuve la suerte de que se me enseñe la inclusión del "vos" en la lista de pronombres. Entoces estudiábamos "yo, tú, él (machismo de por medio!!!), nostros, vosotros, ellos, ustedes, y (ultimo en la lista) vos.


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Y la realidad de los argentinos se resume a Argentina? ¿No piensan jamás viajar a otros paises hispanohablantes?



 Por qué tal acotación? Las escuelas argentinas enseñan cosas relevantes al país como Uds en Portugal aprenderán seguro cosas relevantes a su país. No es nada anormal. En Argentina, como ya expliqué siempre se le dió importancia a enseñar el uso del "tú" y el "vosotros", dejando al "vos" y "ustedes" que sí usamos. Así y todo, yo le hablo a todo el mundo, del país que fuere con el "vos" y el "ustedes". Mirá que por trabajo llamo mucho a Colombia y España, y aquí en USA tengo constante contacto con mexicanos, puertorriqueños, dominicanos, etc. Nadie hasta ahora me dijo que no entiende mi forma de hablar, aunque sí se han reido, o me han corregido porque digo "un café chico" y para los mexicanos debe decirse "un café pequeño"!  Ni hablar con los españoles que dicen "eres bonita" y nostros "sos linda".


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Y la realidad de los argentinos se resume a Argentina? ¿No piensan jamás viajar a otros paises hispanohablantes?



No Outsider, no se resume solo a Argentina.  Por eso te digo, enseñar acá en nuestro país lo que se usa en nuestro país, y como cultura general enseñar que en otras partes del mundo se habla de distintas maneras.  Por ejemplo en Argentina no se habla francés entonces no es obligatorio enseñar francés.  Pero en la mayoría de las buenas escuelas se enseñan otros idiomas.  Un ejemplo, en España se enseña el "vos"...no!.. por qué? porque ellos no lo usan, pero seguramente saben que en Argentina se usa el vos.  Una cosa es la enseñanza básica y otra cosa es la cultura general.

Por otro lado, no entiendo la pregunta que vos hacés.  Yo viajo a muchas partes del mundo, fuera y dentro de Latinoamérica y no tengo ningún problema con el "tú", el "vos", el "you" o lo que fuere, porque gracias a Dios, siempre me gustó aprender otras cosas.  Pero no le veo el sentido a hacer repetir a los chiquitines de 6 años "yo soy-tú eres-vosotros sois" cuando al terminar la clase van a sus casas y dicen "vos sos- ustedes son".  Qué te parece mi lógica Outsider?


----------



## Outsider

I apologize for switching to English, but the conversation is becoming somewhat heated, it seems, and I'm more comfortable with this language. Although I have quoted Phryne's posts below, this is also a reply to Artrella's latest post.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Cuál deseo? El de no enseñar el "tú"? El "tú" se enseñó siempre y el "vosotros" también. El problema es que hasta hace unos años atrás, nuestros más acartonados maestros nos enseñaban el uso de ambos y ni una palabra del "vos" o el "usted". También, el la época de mi mamá y abuela, se nos hacía pronunciar palabras como "vaca" con una "v" marcada en vez de nuestra siempre querida "baca". Qué mensaje nos querían dar? Qué nuestro idioma diario no era el correcto? Por suerte las cosas están cambiando, y yo, por ejemplo, tuve la suerte de que se me enseñe la inclusión del "vos" en la lista de pronombres. Entoces estudiábamos "yo, tú, él (machismo de por medio!!!), nostros, vosotros, ellos, ustedes, y (ultimo en la lista) vos.


Well, I didn't know about that, and I do think it's a shame. Fortunately, it's changed.

And, now that I think about it a little more, the conjugation with "vos" is quite similar to the conjugation with "vosotros", isn't it? Maybe, if it's easy to convert from one to the other, you only need to learn one of them, to know both.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> En Argentina, como ya expliqué siempre se le dió importancia a enseñar el uso del "tú" y el "vosotros", dejando al "vos" y "ustedes" que sí usamos. Así y todo, yo le hablo a todo el mundo, del país que fuere con el "vos" y el "ustedes". Mirá que por trabajo llamo mucho a Colombia y España, y aquí en USA tengo constante contacto con mexicanos, puertorriqueños, dominicanos, etc. Nadie hasta ahora me dijo que no entiende mi forma de hablar, aunque sí se han reido, o me han corregido porque digo "un café chico" y para los mexicanos debe decirse "un café pequeño"!  Ni hablar con los españoles que dicen "eres bonita" y nostros "sos linda".


I don't believe I have ever suggested otherwise.


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> And, now that I think about it a little more, the conjugation with "vos" is quite similar to the conjugation with "vosotros", isn't it? Maybe, if it's easy to convert from one to the other, you only need to learn one of them, to know both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, but somehow, the "vosotros" ending "-eis", "-ais" seems impossible to pronounce at certain times. And, also, I have to admit that even though I learned them in school, I don't know all the correct forms. I can understand it perfectly, but I can't use it quite right. See what lack of usage does to you?!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I have ever suggested otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I misunderstood you message then. Sorry.
> 
> saludos,
> MJ
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> keres ke te diga ke kompre: sanaoria, uebos, seboya, binagre, seresas, karne bacuna, karne de abe i obeja, i esas jelatinas ke te enkantaron kuando abiamos bisitado Saragosa.  Imaginate leer un texto, largo, largo...


 
Me extraña, Phryne, no es *uebos*, es *güebos*, y para algunos no es *sanaoria*, es *sanagoria.*


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí, cuando uno estudia pedagogía (como en mi caso), se aprende a enseñar.
> Para que una persona _aprenda_ a aprender, debe haber una conexión entre el objeto de aprendizaje (en este caso la lengua) y la realidad. Si a una persona se le enseña algo que nunca usa, que no entiende para qué la "aprende" ( y lo pongo entre comillas porque en realidad no la aprende sino que la memoriza), si esa cosa no se conecta de ninguna manera con la realidad que lo circunda... no aprende. Solamente repite algo que alguien le dice.
> Si en Argentina el "tú" no existe no debe ser enseñado. De todas maneras LO QUE SI SE DEBE ENSEÑAR es que en otros lugares del mundo se usa el "tú" tal cual nosotros usamos el "vos". De la misma manera que yo aprendo que el "vos" en inglés se dice "you".


 
Si fuera así, Artrella, en la facultad de medicina se debería enseñar solamente algunas enfermedades comunes, y ni siquiera mencionar las raras, porque sería simplemente una "memorización" y no un "aprendizaje", ya que hay muchos médicos que nunca en su vida van a ver siquiera un caso de muchas enfermedades raras, pero si no lo saben tampoco las van a poder diagnosticar o tratar cuando las vean.

Un general no debería estudiar estrategias militares a menos que esté en una batalla donde esas estartegias se utilicen. 

Un astrónomo no debería estudiar la estructura de los anillos de Saturno a menos que pudiera ir a tocarlos.

Un argentino no debería estudiar historia egipcia a menos que pudiera ir a excavar sitios arqueológicos en Egipto. 

Nadie debería estudiar historia a menos que pudiera viajar hacia atrás con una máquina del tiempo y vivir los hechos tales como ocurrieron.

Pese a las muchas teorías educativas que puedan afirmar lo contrario, la memorización siempre fue y será un mecanismo importante de aprendizaje y una parte esencial del proceso. 

Perdoname que soy tan "chapado a la antigua", pero me da la impresión de que estás tratando de descuajar un sistema que anduvo bien por milenios y reemplazarlo por uno que por ahora es simplemente una especulación de algunos activistas de una élite intelectual pseudodemocratizadora.

_[Perdón: no sé si todo esto ya se dijo, pero no tuve tiempo de leer las diez páginas del hilo]_


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Si fuera así, Artrella, en la facultad de medicina se debería enseñar solamente algunas enfermedades comunes, y ni siquiera mencionar las raras, porque sería simplemente una "memorización" y no un "aprendizaje", ya que hay muchos médicos que nunca en su vida van a ver siquiera un caso de muchas enfermedades raras, pero si no lo saben tampoco las van a poder diagnosticar o tratar cuando las vean.
> 
> Un general no debería estudiar estrategias militares a menos que esté en una batalla donde esas estartegias se utilicen.
> 
> Un astrónomo no debería estudiar la estructura de los anillos de Saturno a menos que pudiera ir a tocarlos.
> 
> Un argentino no debería estudiar historia egipcia a menos que pudiera ir a excavar sitios arqueológicos en Egipto.
> 
> Nadie debería estudiar historia a menos que pudiera viajar hacia atrás con una máquina del tiempo y vivir los hechos tales como ocurrieron.
> 
> Pese a las muchas teorías educativas que puedan afirmar lo contrario, la memorización siempre fue y será un mecanismo importante de aprendizaje y una parte esencial del proceso.
> 
> Perdoname que soy tan "chapado a la antigua", pero me da la impresión de que estás tratando de descuajar un sistema que anduvo bien por milenios y reemplazarlo por uno que por ahora es simplemente una especulación de algunos activistas de una élite intelectual pseudodemocratizadora.
> 
> _[Perdón: no sé si todo esto ya se dijo, pero no tuve tiempo de leer las diez páginas del hilo]_




Noo, ningún chapado a la antigua, Sergio!!  No es esto lo que yo quiero decir, obviamente que medicina, y todas las otras cosas que vos pusiste no tienen punto de comparación con lo que yo digo.  Aquí estoy con vos.  Totalmente.
Simplemente yo digo que no se debe enseñar como obligatorio el "Tú" cuando acá definitivamente no se usa.  Se debe enseñar que existe y que es usado en otros países que comparten nuestra lengua.  A mí me obligaban a hablar de "tú" en la escuela!!! y salía de allí y nadie hablaba de "tú".  A mí sinceramente me parece estúpido como enseñanza básica obligatoria, no como cultura general.
Ahí es donde yo veo un problema, no en enseñar otros idiomas o historia universal o filosofía o teología.  Pero ojo!! son cosas distintas.


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Esto realmente no me parece algo gracioso, creo que es tomar el pelo a algo que es serio. No propongo un descontrol y un hablar y escribir mal. Simplemente eliminar cosas innecesarias. Nunca diría sanagoria ni güebos, eso ya me parece una cosa poco seria. Supongo que viniendo de una persona tan inteligente como vos Sergio, debe ser una broma, no?
> 
> Cariños, Nil


 
¿Hace falta aclararlo cada vez que uno hace un chiste? y ¿te parece que yo diría sanagoria y güebos? 

Ya que estamos, te digo que hay un idioma oficial de un país, donde las palabras son así, todas con b larga, todas con k, todas con s, etc. No quiero dar nombre para que nadie se ofenda. 

En cuanto a los cambios de ortografía que proponés, yo le veo dos problemas grandes. 

El primero es que nos vamos a desvincular de toda la literatura de quinientos años de lengua común. Quizá al principio no parezca muy serio cambiar unas cuantas letras, pero con el correr del tiempo, si cada uno cambia la pronunciación de acuerdo a como la pronuncia él, dentro de poco vamos a tener quinientos idiomas en vez de uno. Porque, si yo cambio la ortografía de acuerdo con mi pronunciación, ¿como le puedo impedir a mi vecino que la cambie de acuerdo con la suya? 

El segundo es que vamos a perder el vínculo etimológico de la lengua. Ya sé que mucho de esto ya se ha perdido en gran medida a través de los siglos, pero esa pérdida ha obedecido en general a cambios sustanciales en la lengua y no simplemente a un deseo de facilitar la ortografía.

Ya oigo el zumbido en mis oídos de todos los que me van a decir, "¿y a quién le importa la etimología y la literatura antigua y anticuada? Que aquél que se interese por ellas haga un poco más de esfuerzo para estudiarlas y sanseacabó. ¿porqué dificultar el aprendizaje de la lengua a cientos de millones de niños para darles el gusto a cuatro gatos locos que se interesan por la literatura de gente muerta y etimologias inútiles? 

Algo parecido sucedió en Armenia cuando se estableció el régimen soviético y se hizo la reforma ortográfica de 1922. Los armenios de Armenia han estado usando esa nueva "ortografía" durante los últimos 80 años y la diáspora sigue usando la ortografía clásica. A nosotros nos parece una monstruosidad esa nueva ortografía, pero los armenios de Armenia dicen que es la correcta porque ellos son el país y ellos tienen las academias y el derecho de decir cómo se debe escribir, y no la diáspora. Y después de 80 años no hay forma de resolver el problema, porque ya hay varias generaciones que estudiaron de esa forma, escribieron de esa forma, y enseñaron de esa forma en escuelas y universidades. 

En fin, no hay respuesta fácil a tu pregunta, y a mí me dolería mucho que se cambiara la ortografía para facilitar los deberes de los niños en la escuela. 

La otra solución sería adoptar ideogramas como en la escritura china. Por ejemplo el mandarín es un idioma que se escribe igual en todas partes, pero hay regiones de China donde el idioma oral es completamente distinto, pero sin embargo tienen el mismo "alfabeto" ideográfico y exactamene el mismo idioma escrito, de manera que se entienden perfectamente por escrito, pero no en la lengua hablada. Si adoptáramos el mismo sistema (porque, ¿para qué inventar uno nuevo, si ya hay uno bueno que sirve y está siendo utilizado por más de mil millones de personas?) nadie tendría porqué preocuparse por la "ortografía", ya que todos escribirían igual, y cada uno podría hablar el idioma que se le antojara. 

Si vamos un poco más allá, podríamos considerar nuestra ortografía como un sistema de ideogramas secuenciales semi-fonéticos y quedarnos con lo que tenemos, como en gran parte hacen en inglés, donde la ortografía es una cosa y la pronunciación otra.

Aparte, todos esos chicos que tienen dificultad para diferenciar una b de una v, y una c de una s o una z, cuando vienen a los Estados Unidos no tienen ninguna dificultad para aprender el inglés. ¿Porqué les cuesta tanto el castellano? 

Y ¿a quién vamos a apuntar el nivel de dificultad para la enseñanza del lenguaje? Si lo seguimos facilitando, vamos a terminar regresando a la época de las cavernas. No quiero decir que nos vamos a parecer a los animales porque algún animal se puede ofender. 

Yo he visto retardados mentales que saben escribir sin faltas de ortografía y personas inteligentes que no saben deletrear las palabras más comunes. Y he visto gente que no es capaz de aprenderse una sola definición de matemáticas o de gramática, pero se saben la lista de jugadores de todos los equipos de fútbol, saben todas las canciones de sus cantantes favoritos de memoria, etc. 

Si sigo escribiendo más no me van a dejar poner el posting por tener más de 5000 caracteres.

Chau


----------



## Phryne

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿Hace falta aclararlo cada vez que uno hace un chiste? y ¿te parece que yo diría sanagoria y güebos?



Yo creo que dirías "güebo", "sanagoria", "mondiola", "bayonesa", "la calor", " "el pescau"", "la lumbri', plural "lumbrice" (que ya había compartido con Uds.  )

 Un chistecito entre tanta grandilocuencia no viene mal! 

MJ

PD: Las malinterpretaciones suelen sudecer, Sergio...


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿Hace falta aclararlo cada vez que uno hace un chiste? y ¿te parece que yo diría sanagoria y güebos?
> 
> Ya que estamos, te digo que hay un idioma oficial de un país, donde las palabras son así, todas con b larga, todas con k, todas con s, etc. No quiero dar nombre para que nadie se ofenda.
> 
> En cuanto a los cambios de ortografía que proponés, yo le veo dos problemas grandes.
> 
> El primero es que nos vamos a desvincular de toda la literatura de quinientos años de lengua común. Quizá al principio no parezca muy serio cambiar unas cuantas letras, pero con el correr del tiempo, si cada uno cambia la pronunciación de acuerdo a como la pronuncia él, dentro de poco vamos a tener quinientos idiomas en vez de uno. Porque, si yo cambio la ortografía de acuerdo con mi pronunciación, ¿como le puedo impedir a mi vecino que la cambie de acuerdo con la suya?
> 
> El segundo es que vamos a perder el vínculo etimológico de la lengua. Ya sé que mucho de esto ya se ha perdido en gran medida a través de los siglos, pero esa pérdida ha obedecido en general a cambios sustanciales en la lengua y no simplemente a un deseo de facilitar la ortografía.
> 
> Ya oigo el zumbido en mis oídos de todos los que me van a decir, "¿y a quién le importa la etimología y la literatura antigua y anticuada? Que aquél que se interese por ellas haga un poco más de esfuerzo para estudiarlas y sanseacabó. ¿porqué dificultar el aprendizaje de la lengua a cientos de millones de niños para darles el gusto a cuatro gatos locos que se interesan por la literatura de gente muerta y etimologias inútiles?
> 
> Algo parecido sucedió en Armenia cuando se estableció el régimen soviético y se hizo la reforma ortográfica de 1922. Los armenios de Armenia han estado usando esa nueva "ortografía" durante los últimos 80 años y la diáspora sigue usando la ortografía clásica. A nosotros nos parece una monstruosidad esa nueva ortografía, pero los armenios de Armenia dicen que es la correcta porque ellos son el país y ellos tienen las academias y el derecho de decir cómo se debe escribir, y no la diáspora. Y después de 80 años no hay forma de resolver el problema, porque ya hay varias generaciones que estudiaron de esa forma, escribieron de esa forma, y enseñaron de esa forma en escuelas y universidades.
> 
> En fin, no hay respuesta fácil a tu pregunta, y a mí me dolería mucho que se cambiara la ortografía para facilitar los deberes de los niños en la escuela.
> 
> La otra solución sería adoptar ideogramas como en la escritura china. Por ejemplo el mandarín es un idioma que se escribe igual en todas partes, pero hay regiones de China donde el idioma oral es completamente distinto, pero sin embargo tienen el mismo "alfabeto" ideográfico y exactamene el mismo idioma escrito, de manera que se entienden perfectamente por escrito, pero no en la lengua hablada. Si adoptáramos el mismo sistema (porque, ¿para qué inventar uno nuevo, si ya hay uno bueno que sirve y está siendo utilizado por más de mil millones de personas?) nadie tendría porqué preocuparse por la "ortografía", ya que todos escribirían igual, y cada uno podría hablar el idioma que se le antojara.
> 
> Si vamos un poco más allá, podríamos considerar nuestra ortografía como un sistema de ideogramas secuenciales semi-fonéticos y quedarnos con lo que tenemos, como en gran parte hacen en inglés, donde la ortografía es una cosa y la pronunciación otra.
> 
> Aparte, todos esos chicos que tienen dificultad para diferenciar una b de una v, y una c de una s o una z, cuando vienen a los Estados Unidos no tienen ninguna dificultad para aprender el inglés. ¿Porqué les cuesta tanto el castellano?
> 
> Y ¿a quién vamos a apuntar el nivel de dificultad para la enseñanza del lenguaje? Si lo seguimos facilitando, vamos a terminar regresando a la época de las cavernas. No quiero decir que nos vamos a parecer a los animales porque algún animal se puede ofender.
> 
> Yo he visto retardados mentales que saben escribir sin faltas de ortografía y personas inteligentes que no saben deletrear las palabras más comunes. Y he visto gente que no es capaz de aprenderse una sola definición de matemáticas o de gramática, pero se saben la lista de jugadores de todos los equipos de fútbol, saben todas las canciones de sus cantantes favoritos de memoria, etc.
> 
> Si sigo escribiendo más no me van a dejar poner el posting por tener más de 5000 caracteres.
> 
> Chau




No Sergio, no hace falta aclararlo.  Yo sé que vos sos una persona super inteligente ... quizás fui un poco grosera en la manera en que me expresé, te pido mil disculpas.   
Igual sigo sosteniendo mi postura, no encuentro un argumento válido que me indique que la dificultad es tan grande o que el resultado podría llegar a ser desastroso.
Me encanta que la gente opine, y que intercambiemos ideas que nos abren el pensamiento a todos, no?
CAriños Sergio, y perdoname...sí?


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> Yo creo que dirías "güebo", "sanagoria", "mondiola", "bayonesa", "la calor", " "el pescau"", "la lumbri', plural "lumbrice" (que ya había compartido con Uds.  )


 
¿Dónde nos conocimos? Me conocés mejor de lo que yo pensaba.

_[¿Cómo hacen para poner los íconos en el texto? Yo quise poner un "thumbs up" y no pude. Al principio, hace unos meses, lo pude hacer unas cuantas veces, pero ahora no salen. No sé porqué. Si trato de poner un ícono, me aparece el nombre del archivo en el texto, pero no el ícono. Yo hago exactamente lo mismo que hacía cuando salían bien, pero por algún motivo que se me escapa, ahora no salen.] _


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> ¿Dónde nos conocimos? Me conocés mejor de lo que yo pensaba.
> 
> _[¿Cómo hacen para poner los íconos en el texto? Yo quise poner un "thumbs up" y no pude. Al principio, hace unos meses, lo pude hacer unas cuantas veces, pero ahora no salen. No sé porqué. Si trato de poner un ícono, me aparece el nombre del archivo en el texto, pero no el ícono. Yo hago exactamente lo mismo que hacía cuando salían bien, pero por algún motivo que se me escapa, ahora no salen.] _




El analis, las alverjas, el orin.... pero esto ya es desastroso, no tiene nada que ver con la reforma ortográfica... o sea... digo...gente ignorante hay en todas partes con reforma o sin reforma.  Y quizás las personas que dicen estas palabras son personas alejadas de la buena educación, quizás porque no tuvieron la buena fortuna de poder ir a una escuela (bueno, igual hay cada uno dando vueltas por el mundo!!).  Así que Sergio, no creo que vos digas "sanagoria, lumbri, analis, manise, pieses, etc).  Sos un tipo muy inteligente y muy educado... vaaamos...    Ahí te mando un dedito...


----------



## Rayines

Hola Sergio: sé que para poner los íconos hay que configurarlo. Yo lo hice hace un tiempo, pero no me acuerdo cómo. Por las dudas, escribí el mensaje cliqueando en *Reply post *o en *Go advance*, pero no en *Posr Quickly Reply*.
Luego fijate abajo, en "Miscellaneous Options", tienen que estar marcadas las dos primeras, pero la 3ra. "Disable smilies in text" *no*, porque creo que es la que te impide que aparezcan los smilies. No estoy segura. Espero que funcione, sino preguntale a los moderadores, o en el foro que se llama *Comments and Sugestions.*


----------



## sergio11

Gracias, Inés, creo que me dí cuenta de qué estaba haciendo mal. Los estaba agarrando de abajo, de donde dice "Post Icons" en vez de agarrarlos del menú de arriba, y creo que ya va a funcionar.     

This was a test.


----------



## Rayines

Claro!, los de abajo te sirven para introducir tu mensaje (queda delante del título): Fijate en el mío.


----------



## sergio11

Rayines said:
			
		

> Claro!, los de abajo te sirven para introducir tu mensaje (queda delante del título): Fijate en el mío.


 

Muchas gracias a Inés y a todos los que me siguen enseñando cosas. Todavía aprendo, aún a esta edad.


----------



## Misao

Hola a todos!

Aqui os reproduzco un articulo de Arturo Perez Reverte que aparecio en El Semanal sobre esta cuestion en particular. A mi me parecio interesante y muy divertido. Sobre todo si lo lees en voz alta.(perdonad que no ponga las tildes, pero alguien configuro el teclado del ordenador para polaco y no encuentro nada )
Alla va

*LIMPIA, FIJA Y DA ESPLENDOR.
Arturo Pérez-Reverte. Publicado en El Semanal, 6 de Febrero de 2000.*

"Acabo de recibir un e-mail de Pepe Perona, el maestro de Gramática, reproduciendo otros que le ha enviado no sabe quién. Desconocemos el nombre al autor original, así que, en esta versión postmoderna del manuscrito encontrado, me limito a seguir el juego iniciado por una mano genial y anónima. 


* Moderator Intervention: post content has been edited as to comply with WR rules.



			#14 Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Eustache

> Aqui os reproduzco un articulo de Arturo Perez Reverte que aparecio en El Semanal sobre esta cuestion en particular. A mi me parecio interesante y muy divertido. Sobre todo si lo lees en voz alta.(perdonad que no ponga las tildes, pero alguien configuro el teclado del ordenador para polaco y no encuentro nada )
> Alla va


 
está muy gracioso!... pero claro que es dificíl pensar en realizar un reforma de ese tipo, en algún momento nuestra lengua irá a desaparecer tal como la conocemos ahora para dar paso a las diferentes versiones regionales.

Así pasó con las raices idiomáticas Indo-Europeas, con el latín y con el español de hace 500 años... la evolución es inevitable, pero este es un proceso lento y no forsado que debemos de asumir. Dicha evolución nos permite a nosotros hablar de "Vos" que es una expresión muy rica, y que además refleja la identidad de un pueblo.

Tengo la dicha de vivir en CR donde no se habla de TU, se habla de vos.... y particularmente tengo la oportunidad de vivir en de la capital de mi país donde hablamos de Usted (y aún a un perro nos dirimos de Usted: "Fido venga acá".OJO, el Usted no simboliza respeto entre nosotros). Pues es invesamente proporcional al "you"

Nosotros los lationamericanos somos naciones recien formadas, en donde nuestra identidad como pueblos no se ha definido del todo, pues tenemos menos de 2 siglos de estarla forjando. Es muy importante que dicha identidad cultural se cultive, especialmente en el idioma.

En Costa Rica se promueve de una manera tácita dicha formación, pues es de mucho orgullo ser llamados "tic@s", pues nuestros diminutivos se realizan con el prefijo "tic@" y no "it@". Además el uso del voceo y el Ustedeo es una parte básica de la enseñanza y no tanto el "tu" pues nadie lo usa.

Art tiene razón en parte, es importante reflejar nuestra identidad cultural en el idioma, pero no comparto la idea de una reforma global, pues estariamos estandarizando pueblos, solo por el simple hecho de no desligarnos totalmente de "nuestro idioma"...

Esta, me parece, es una tarea que cada pueblo debe enfrentar solo, y para que así se enseñe "argentino" en Argentina  , "español" en España y "tico" en Costa Rica


----------



## asm

Moderator:


?Hay alguna posibilidad de que encontremos el "link" para leer el contenido de este articulo?

ASM




			
				Misao said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Aqui os reproduzco un articulo de Arturo Perez Reverte que aparecio en El Semanal sobre esta cuestion en particular. A mi me parecio interesante y muy divertido. Sobre todo si lo lees en voz alta.(perdonad que no ponga las tildes, pero alguien configuro el teclado del ordenador para polaco y no encuentro nada )
> Alla va
> 
> *LIMPIA, FIJA Y DA ESPLENDOR.*
> *Arturo Pérez-Reverte. Publicado en El Semanal, 6 de Febrero de 2000.*
> 
> "Acabo de recibir un e-mail de Pepe Perona, el maestro de Gramática, reproduciendo otros que le ha enviado no sabe quién. Desconocemos el nombre al autor original, así que, en esta versión postmoderna del manuscrito encontrado, me limito a seguir el juego iniciado por una mano genial y anónima.
> 
> 
> *Moderator Intervention: post content has been edited as to comply with WR rules.*


----------



## Artrella

> En Costa Rica se promueve de una manera tácita dicha formación, pues es de mucho orgullo ser llamados "tic@s", pues nuestros diminutivos se realizan con el prefijo "tic@" y no "it@". Además el uso del vo*s*eo y el Ustedeo es una parte básica de la enseñanza y no tanto el "tu" pues nadie lo usa.
> 
> Art tiene razón en parte, es importante reflejar nuestra identidad cultural en el idioma, pero no comparto la idea de una reforma global, pues estariamos estandarizando pueblos, solo por el simple hecho de no desligarnos totalmente de "nuestro idioma"...
> 
> Esta, me parece, es una tarea que cada pueblo debe enfrentar solo, y para que así se enseñe "argentino" en Argentina  , "español" en España y "tico" en Costa Rica





Hola Tico!! Un pura vida para vos, ta tuanis!!  

Yo *no propongo una reforma global*, mi querido Tico, solamente se me ocurre que tener dos letras que tienen el mismo sonido y otra que no tiene ninguno, es inútil.  Solamente eso es lo que yo propongo.
El tema de las regionalizaciones me parece un poco ir contra la corriente, pues estamos en plena globalización, y quizás la tendencia sería ir hacia un único idioma, no como el Esperanto... que quedó en el olvido, sino que aprovechando los medios de comunicación tan rápidos y eficaces que tenemos ahora, como este foro, la Internet... en unos años más si seguimos así vamos a hablar un mismo idioma... me parece...no?


----------



## lauranazario

asm said:
			
		

> Moderator:
> ?Hay alguna posibilidad de que encontremos el "link" para leer el contenido de este articulo?
> ASM


La persona cuya cita de material externo fue editada NO incluyó un enlace de referencia con el escrito en cuestión.

The person whose post was edited due to extensive usage of quoted material did not include a link in his original message.

Moderator LN


----------



## Outsider

*Asm*, if you do a google search with the first paragraph of the text, you should be able to find it.


----------



## Eustache

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Tico!! Un pura vida para vos, ta tuanis!!
> 
> Yo *no propongo una reforma global*, mi querido Tico, solamente se me ocurre que tener dos letras que tienen el mismo sonido y otra que no tiene ninguno, es inútil. Solamente eso es lo que yo propongo.
> El tema de las regionalizaciones me parece un poco ir contra la corriente, pues estamos en plena globalización, y quizás la tendencia sería ir hacia un único idioma, no como el Esperanto... que quedó en el olvido, sino que aprovechando los medios de comunicación tan rápidos y eficaces que tenemos ahora, como este foro, la Internet... en unos años más si seguimos así vamos a hablar un mismo idioma... me parece...no?



hola Art pero mira, pues claro a mi me parece bien que el idioma se adapte a los parlantes y no los parlantes al idioma.

pero a lo que me referia mi queria Art es que estos cambios afectarían a gente que en realidad no los quiere, por esto me inclinaba a la regionalización.

Pero por otro lado te cuento que mantener un solo idioma es como tratar de que todos coman pasta, sabiendo de ante mano que en cada pais no se come solo pasta.

saludos


----------



## sergio11

Eustache said:
			
		

> hola Art pero mira, pues claro a mi *me parece bien que el idioma se adapte a los parlantes y no los parlantes al idioma*.
> 
> saludos


 
Así es como muchos inmigrantes vienen a un país y no quieren aprender el idioma del país; quieren que los del país aprendan su idioma.  Yo conozco a muchas personas que han vivido en un país por treinta años o más y no han aprendido el idioma local. 

Es la misma filosofía de muchos estudiantes que se niegan a aprender lo que les enseñan sus maestros y prefieren seguir en su ignorancia. 

La línea divisoria entre evolución del lenguaje por un lado, y holgazanería, indiferencia e ignorancia por el otro es muy difícil de trazar.  Los argumentos de un lado son muy atrayentes a las masas ignorantes y haraganas, indisciplinadas y aversas a cualquier esfuerzo intelectual.  Por el otro lado, los argumentos por un idioma más sistematizado y normado son más difíciles de explicar y comprender, y son repugnantes para aquellos que se sienten enjaulados, encadenados y esclavizados cada vez que se les da una regla.  Quieren que se les deje decir lo que ellos quieran y como ellos quieran, y que nadie se entremeta. 

Sé que va a haber muchas quejas por esto que acabo de decir, especialmente de escritores, porque los escritores se creen con autoridad para decir cómo se debe usar el idioma, aunque nunca en su vida hayan aprendido una sola regla gramatical.  Si alguien alguna vez escribió un libro, bien o mal, tuvo la buena fortuna de que ese libro se vendiera y ganó mucho dinero, ya se cree "el" Dios y "el" Guru del idioma: puede decir impunemente todas las barrabasadas que se le ocurran. Sale en los diarios, la gente lo sigue, le pide autógrafos y le paga por decir atrocidades, lo cual aumenta su ignorancia, orgullo, vanidad y arrogancia.  

Debo haberme hecho muchos "amigos" con este posting.  En adelante voy a tener que dormir con perros de guardia y una escopeta al lado.


----------



## Like an Angel

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Así es como muchos inmigrantes vienen a un país y no quieren aprender el idioma del país...


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Sergio, tanto con lo que decís en este post como en los otros, pero ¿No creés que la _h_ es una molestia? Aunque a mí me costaría muchísisisisisismo leer _abía, acer, oy_, etc., etc., etc., sin tal letra, creo que no aporta nada y hace que los estudiantes se vuelvan locos con algo que, en mi opinión, no tiene sentido. No sé como funciona el cerebro de las personas, si es por holgazanes o qué que hay cosas que les cuesta grabar, pero ¿Para qué torturar a esos pobres niños, como nos torturaron a nosotros y a tantas generaciones, escribiendo una letra que, a no ser que este antecedida por c, no tiene sonido?


----------



## Artrella

> Originally Posted by sergio11
> Así es como muchos inmigrantes vienen a un país y no quieren aprender el idioma del país...



Los inmigrantes tienen que aprender el idioma del país donde habitan porque si no no se pueden comunicar, trabajar, educarse, etc.
PERO su idioma no debe ser desmerecido.  Como hizo Sarmiento >> Civilización o Barbarie >> el idioma de los extranjeros era considerado "barbarie" mientras que el castellano del Río de la Plata era "civilización".  Se obligaba a los inmigrantes a "olvidarse" de sus idiomas y se los forzaba a "aprender" el nuestro en las escuelas.  Así también, y no hace mucho tiempo cuando mi papá vino de su España natal, no lo dejaban usar sus dos apellidos, tuvo que discutir mucho con burócratas retrógrados, y por fin pudo lograrlo.  En cambio mi tía lleva sólo un apellido.  
Qué es esto? Lo diferente es "barbarie", es "de segunda"?? No! lo diferente es cultura también.


----------



## asm

Sergio11 

Estoy de acuerdo, pero solo muy parcialmente. Cuando un fenomeno se repite constantemente, de generacion a generacion, y de pueblo a pueblo, pienso que es mucho mas dificil de dar una explicacion.
?Porque los inmigrantes muchas veces no logran aprender un idioma, mientras otras veces otros si lo hacen? Creo que las motivaciones son muy diferentes y las explicaciones pueden variar mucho.
Sera que hay informacion genetica que ayuda que unos hablen y otros no hablen el nuevo idioma? Hay patrones que pueden predecir quien si y quien no logran dar el salto? QUe dicen los expertos en linguistica, en sociologia, en ciencias politicas y en economia? 
El argumento que me vendieron de chico de que los pobres son flojos y por eso son pobres ya no me lo trago, y eso se aplica para lo que mencionas. El exito en el menejo del idioma esta muy ligado (obviamente no al 100%) con la clase social y al "roce" que se tiene con los adultos que te rodean (hablando en el desarrollo de los ninos). 

Lamentablemente para mucha gente el aprender un idioma nuevo esta mas alla, no necesariamente de sus fuerzas, porque puede ser que si pueden, sino de lo que estan dispuesto a pagar por ese logro. En otras palabras el aprender es "mas caro" que el no aprender. Y eso estimado Sergio es un concepto elemental de economia, si no estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio ...

A mi nunca me ha gustado que los inmigrantes latinos que viven en los EUA no aprendan ingles, me parece muy mal que no lo hagan. Pero he dejado de criticarlos como antes desde que me "cayo el veinte" de que yo tambien tengo muchas cosas para las cuales no estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio, y que son  importantes. 
He de confesar que tengo unos kilitos de mas, que en ocasiones me pongo a jugar en la computadora en lugar de hacer mis deberes (soy estudiante tambien), no me he dado el tiempo suficiente para hacer ejercicio y mejora mi salud, tampoco le dedico el tiempo suficiente a mi familia para que todos estemos mejor, etc. 
Puedo seguir con una lista sin fin de cosas de las que alguien, con mas calidad humana, me puede criticar. Asi como me pasa esto a mi, que no estoy dispuesto a pagar el precio, asi tambien les pasa esto a ellos.

Muy lamentablemente los "precios" que cada quien estamos pagando por algo son muy diferentes, quizas tu ya pagaste el precio para aprender ingles y vives en los EUA con excelente nivel, seguramente te costo mucho (a mi me ha costado muchisimo, pero ahi la llevo) y te lo respeto.

Mi punto es que criticar a las masas de holgazanes que se niegan a salir de su ignorancia no nos va a ser mejores, ni a ti, ni a mi, y mucho menos a ellos. Lo que si puede hacernos mas utiles, a ti, a mi  y a ellos, es que les ayudemos. 
Has pensado en ser voluntario en clases de ESL? ahi les haces mucha falta, ellos podrian aprender no solo de tu ingles, sino tambien de la voluntad que se requiere para vencer la adversidad, puedes platicarles como fue tu expriencia, como salir adelante, etc. 
Quizas les puedas hablar de las teorias economicas que les pueden ayudar a entender que si pueden aprender y que la holgazaneria no es otra cosa que un mecanismo de defensa ante situaciones en las que nos sentimos desesperados (helpless).





			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> Así es como muchos inmigrantes vienen a un país y no quieren aprender el idioma del país; quieren que los del país aprendan su idioma. Yo conozco a muchas personas que han vivido en un país por treinta años o más y no han aprendido el idioma local.
> 
> Es la misma filosofía de muchos estudiantes que se niegan a aprender lo que les enseñan sus maestros y prefieren seguir en su ignorancia.
> 
> La línea divisoria entre evolución del lenguaje por un lado, y holgazanería, indiferencia e ignorancia por el otro es muy difícil de trazar. Los argumentos de un lado son muy atrayentes a las masas ignorantes y haraganas, indisciplinadas y aversas a cualquier esfuerzo intelectual. Por el otro lado, los argumentos por un idioma más sistematizado y normado son más difíciles de explicar y comprender, y son repugnantes para aquellos que se sienten enjaulados, encadenados y esclavizados cada vez que se les da una regla. Quieren que se les deje decir lo que ellos quieran y como ellos quieran, y que nadie se entremeta.
> 
> Sé que va a haber muchas quejas por esto que acabo de decir, especialmente de escritores, porque los escritores se creen con autoridad para decir cómo se debe usar el idioma, aunque nunca en su vida hayan aprendido una sola regla gramatical. Si alguien alguna vez escribió un libro, bien o mal, tuvo la buena fortuna de que ese libro se vendiera y ganó mucho dinero, ya se cree "el" Dios y "el" Guru del idioma: puede decir impunemente todas las barrabasadas que se le ocurran. Sale en los diarios, la gente lo sigue, le pide autógrafos y le paga por decir atrocidades, lo cual aumenta su ignorancia, orgullo, vanidad y arrogancia.
> 
> Debo haberme hecho muchos "amigos" con este posting. En adelante voy a tener que dormir con perros de guardia y una escopeta al lado.


----------



## sergio11

asm said:
			
		

> Sergio11
> Estoy de acuerdo, pero solo muy parcialmente...


 
Esto parece una de esas conversaciones que podríamos tener si estuviéramos sentados en un Starbucks tomando un capuccino con varios amigos que no tienen nada que hacer.

Por supuesto que tienes razón en mucho de lo que dices en esa respuesta.  Lo que dije yo es muy extremo, porque me pareció que lo de cambiar la ortografía también era extremo y una respuesta de ese tipo era la que cuadraba.  Cuando nos acaloramos en una discusión no es infrecuente que usemos exageraciones, nos vayamos a extremos y digamos cosas que a veces no diríamos si lo pensáramos mejor.


----------



## Eustache

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Así es como muchos inmigrantes vienen a un país y no quieren aprender el idioma del país; quieren que los del país aprendan su idioma. Yo conozco a muchas personas que han vivido en un país por treinta años o más y no han aprendido el idioma local.


 

Saludos sergio11, pues me parece que tomaste lo que dije por otro lado... y tienes razón acerca de los inmigrantes, pero ese no es el punto, porque sean o no sean inmigrantes todos ellos contribuyen a la evolución del lenguaje, y aunque a muchos letrados de mediados del siglo pasado no les agradaba la idea de eliminar la ch, ll de nuestro diccionario eso ocurrió porque el idioma evoluciona.

Así que digas lo que digas no puedes negar el hecho de que el dioma cambia debido a que los parlantes lo modifican, porque si esto no fuera así aun estaríamos hablando como en los tiempos del Quijote y eso no pasa


----------



## cuchuflete

Esta integrasion probokara agradesimiento general de kienes hablan kasteyano, desde Balensia hasta Bolibia. Toda "b" será de baka, toda "b" será de burro.

#


# La hache, kuya presensia es fantasma en nuestra lengua, kedara suprimida por kompleto: asi, ablaremos de abichuelas o alkool... y se akabaran esas komplikadas y umiyantes distinsiones entre "echo" y "hecho". Ya no abra ke desperdisiar mas oras de estudio en semejante kuestion ke nos tenia artos.

E encontrado estos trozitoz akí, http://juancholandia.dyndns.org/humor/muestraArticulo.aspx?Articulo=186&Seccion=100


El que no tenga sentido de umor...pues que me eche del ilo.


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> El que no tenga sentido de umor...pues que me eche del ilo.


 
Muy bueno cuchuflú, todavía me duele la panza de la risa, pero hay cosas que con el tiempo van a cambiar, nos guste o no


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Muy bueno cuchuflú, todavía me duele la panza de la risa, pero hay cosas que con el tiempo van a cambiar, nos guste o no


 
Con el tiempo, Marianis, con el tiempo.  Considerando la negación de las poblaciones en general a aceptar cambios bruscos, yo dudo que haya una reforma abrupta.

besos


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Hola MJ! si, ya lo sé, llevará quizás muuuucho tiempo, pero llegará... todavía recuerdo cuando me oponía a decir la *ch*, la *rr* y la *ll* del abecedario que nos habían enseñado de pequeños porque me parecía una "burrada" de los que decían saber...


----------



## sergio11

Eustache said:
			
		

> ...Así que digas lo que digas no puedes negar el hecho de que el idioma cambia debido a que los parlantes lo modifican, porque si esto no fuera así aun estaríamos hablando como en los tiempos del Quijote y eso no pasa


 
Por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo con eso, claro que no lo puedo negar.  A lo que me refiero es a que alguien diga de un día para el otro, "vamos a cambiar la ortografía porque a mí me gusta más de esta otra manera".

Like an Angel dice lo mismo, 



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ...pero hay cosas que con el tiempo van a cambiar, nos guste o no ...


a lo cual Phryne da la respuesta apropiada,



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> ...Con el tiempo, Marianis, con el tiempo. ...


 
En cuanto a la ch, la rr y la ll, yo también pienso que era una burrada de los que decían saber.



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Hola MJ! si, ya lo sé, llevará quizás muuuucho tiempo, pero llegará... todavía recuerdo cuando me oponía a decir la *ch*, la *rr* y la *ll* del abecedario que nos habían enseñado de pequeños porque me parecía una "burrada" de los que decían saber...


 
A mí me parece que esto es un ejemplo de cómo la tecnología nos obliga a cambiar a veces.  En un "word processor", si uno tenía el programa configurado para inglés o cualquier otro idioma y se le ocurría escribir en castellano, para hacer el ordenamiento alfabético (sorting) en español habría que hacer bastante malabarismo.  Habría que ir a "Tools", "Language", "Set Language", etc., y después al terminar, volver a hacer todo eso para cambiar al inglés, y no sé incluso si había programas de ordenamiento alfabético con la ch y la ll.  Es posible que ni siquiera se hubiera podido hacer.  Me imagino que a los de la RAE se les ocurrió que si eliminaban la ch y la ll, se les facilitaría el trabajo y lo podrían hacer en cualquier computadora, estuviera configurada para el español o no.  (No sé si fue así; es simplemente una especulación)


----------



## antoniovf

Mi opinion al respecto es que se puede reformar, pero muy poquito a poco y ademas... muy poco. ¿Por que? Como mucho creo que se podrian suprimir algunas excepciones un tanto absurdas sobre la acentuacion, que siempre se me olvidan, como supongo le pasa a mucha gente. Por otra parte sobre las letras y los fonemas, creo que tenemos que tener mucho cuidado por un motivo. Por ejemplo la b y la v, si las cambiamos todas por b, podria ser un gran error, porque nos "descoordinariamos" con otros idiomas cercanos como portugues, italiano o frances, incluso del ingles, donde pueden existir esas palabras escritas con b y v. Por ejemplo la palabra voluntad, en ingles existe voluntary, y en italiano el verbo volere, que significa querer, y precisamente de ahi viene la palabra voluntad. Seria un tremendo error ahora decir boluntad. Cuanto mas nos parezcamos a esos otros idiomas, mas facil sera aprenderlos y mas facil sera que aprendan el nuestro, y que comprendan y comprendamos el significado de sus palabras, de las nuestras, del origen de nuestras palabras, etc... Si nos vamos alejando mas dificil sera para todos y nosotros seriamos los primeros perjudicados. Por otra parte tambien cambiaria la grafia co respecto al latin y griego cosa que tampoco creo que sea buena. Hay que saber ver las cosas con perspectiva historica, y mantener esa grafia, por otro lado no tan complicada, aunque un poco, nos ayuda a entender o estudiar idiomas como el latin, que es de donde procede nuestra lengua al fin y al cabo.


----------



## sergio11

antoniovf said:
			
		

> Mi opinion al respecto es que ...   ...mas dificil sera para todos y nosotros seriamos los primeros perjudicados... ....al fin y al cabo.


 
 Muy bien dicho, Antoniovf.  Concuerdo contigo.


----------



## Artrella

antoniovf said:
			
		

> Mi opinion al respecto es que se puede reformar, pero muy poquito a poco y ademas... muy poco. ¿Por que? Como mucho creo que se podrian suprimir algunas excepciones un tanto absurdas sobre la acentuacion, que siempre se me olvidan, como supongo le pasa a mucha gente. Por otra parte sobre las letras y los fonemas, creo que tenemos que tener mucho cuidado por un motivo. Por ejemplo la b y la v, si las cambiamos todas por b, podria ser un gran error, porque nos "descoordinariamos" con otros idiomas cercanos como portugues, italiano o frances, incluso del ingles, donde pueden existir esas palabras escritas con b y v. Por ejemplo la palabra voluntad, en ingles existe voluntary, y en italiano el verbo volere, que significa querer, y precisamente de ahi viene la palabra voluntad. Seria un tremendo error ahora decir boluntad. Cuanto mas nos parezcamos a esos otros idiomas, mas facil sera aprenderlos y mas facil sera que aprendan el nuestro, y que comprendan y comprendamos el significado de sus palabras, de las nuestras, del origen de nuestras palabras, etc... Si nos vamos alejando mas dificil sera para todos y nosotros seriamos los primeros perjudicados. Por otra parte tambien cambiaria la grafia co respecto al latin y griego cosa que tampoco creo que sea buena. Hay que saber ver las cosas con perspectiva historica, y mantener esa grafia, por otro lado no tan complicada, aunque un poco, nos ayuda a entender o estudiar idiomas como el latin, que es de donde procede nuestra lengua al fin y al cabo.




No concuerdo con esta visión pues es una visión hacia "afuera".. para vos un motivo de no cambiar las "v" y "b" es porque nos sería más difícil estudiar latín, griego y otros idiomas como portugués o italiano.  Pero... hay gente que ni siquiera puede aprender el castellano... vos creés que a esa gente le preocupa el latín?  Ni siquiera saben qué es.  La gente que estudia latín en este mundo es la menos, los que no saben escribir son los más.


----------



## Outsider

I agree with *antoniovf*, and I will also add that changing spelling as little as possible allows us to more easily understand older texts in our own language. So it's not just an "outward" argument.

*Artrella*, no one has yet shown that a slightly non-phonetic spelling is a serious hindrance to learning one's language. You are simply assuming it.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> I agree with *antoniovf*, and I will also add that changing spelling as little as possible allows us to more easily understand older texts in our own language. So it's not just an "outward" argument.
> 
> *Artrella*, no one has yet shown that a slightly non-phonetic spelling is a serious hindrance to learning one's language. You are simply assuming it.




Well, Outsider you cannot have "scientific evidence" ... my assumption comes from my experience seeing children at school.  I cannot show any document that proves my position.


----------



## cuchuflete

> Artrella, no one has yet shown that a slightly non-phonetic spelling is a serious hindrance to learning one's language. You are simply assuming it.



Excellent point Outsider. English is absolutely non-phonetic, and has it's fair share of literate people. I don't read Chinese or Japanese or Hebrew or Arabic, but I am guessing that they are not nearly so phonetic as Spanish. 

I don't accuse anyone in the egalitarian/majoritarian camp of elitisim, but the imposition of a new spelling system would exclude the millions who have trouble
distinguishing between a y and an ll from being able to read their own culture's literature! Dumbing down for the ease and convenience of those people would help doom them to isolation from the then foreign language of old orthography Spanish!


Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Outsider

I will try to make my position clearer.

I have little doubt that a more phonetic writing system is quicker to learn than a less phonetic one (though it must be said that I haven't got any evidence to show it, either). 

However, a writing system is not just about representing the way we speak. It's a compromise between several different functions. One of those functions it to give some idea of how to pronounce words, definitely, but another one is to keep some unity in the language across space and time. And I would even argue that another of its functions is to help the student learn other languages that use the same script in the future, if he wishes to do so.

Given this, and given that we know that children are capable of learning to write in any script, no matter how unphonetic -- just look at English -- I don't see why the fact that there is not a perfect correspondence between spelling and speech in our languages should be cause for concern.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider I respect your opinion and I am very grateful you have strongly contributed to this thread.  I love discussing things with people.

Unfortunately I don't agree with your opinion.  But I am very happy we can exchange ideas which make us more open minded, which enrich our way of thinking.

My point of view is one of the sociological kind.  I think the easier a language is to learn, the more people will be able to have education, people who cannot learn Latin or ancient Greek because they don't have the means to do that.  And I cannot see the difficulty in changing some letters, you know? for the same reasons you have already given.  Children can learn anything, and old people who already spell with the 2 *b* and *v... * well... didn't we get used to dealing with computers?  And in my case when I was a child computers were not for ordinary people,  I learnt how to deal with them... and I am not a child any more.
I think that we cannot remain static, things keep changing in the world, and I think that if there is something that can improve our lives... so much the better!!!


----------



## Outsider

But are you sure that there would be a significant improvement? 
And what about the new problems that a completely phonetic spelling could create? Wouldn't that just be trading one kind of problem for another?


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> But are you sure that there would be a significant improvement?
> And what about the new problems that a completely phonetic spelling could create? Wouldn't that just be trading one kind of problem for another?




Well, how are you sure that there won't be a significant improvement?  I don't see the problem, honestly.  Why doing away with the "h" would be such a terrible problem?  Could you explain the "cons" of this and of unifying v and b?  What are those problems you see in future?  I cannot see them, maybe I'm wrong and in your showing me the problems... maybe you can convince me of my mistake...for the time being I cannot see *important * "cons"... but I see the "pros"


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> But are you sure that there would be a significant improvement?
> And what about the new problems that a completely phonetic spelling could create? Wouldn't that just be trading one kind of problem for another?


 
Outsider, this is exactly my point! We'll end up with too many variations of Spanish or impose people to conform to rules their speech don’t necessarily obey: for instance, Spaniards complying with Americanisms. 



People who want to restructure the written language not only do not see this as a problem so they insist on only changing the _b_/v and getting rid of the _h_, but also they believe that these changes will ease children’s learning of orthography. 



My point is the opposite, obviously. My belief is that reading and writing is more about remembering symbols than phonetics. To prove this, we have any language in the world, given that Spanish is one of the most phonological languages anybody can think of. So, not only will it not take any pressure off during the process, but also it will confuse readers who are used to the use of this letters. Moreover, changes in languages just happen, nobody forces them, and nobody should either.



As a final point, this thread is about discussing, not convincing. After all, anybody can think whatever they choose to. 


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> As a final point, this thread is about discussing, not convincing. After all, *anybody can think whatever they choose to*.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Right!! Well said MJFriend!!    Yet, I don't see so much trouble... but you know this discussions surely take place in the academic fields... and maybe they have been discussing this item for years now... the same might have happened when they agreed on the "vos" inclusion in the DRAE... so we have to be positive, and try to see this matter in the whole... with all the implications it would bring...

Saludos!!! Y gracias a todos por esta interesantísma discusión acerca de nuestro querido idioma!!!


----------



## asm

Are grammar rules to keep tradition or are they to make sense to the writer/speaker? If we have more than one way to speak spanish, why we cannot adapt to the b/v change? 
What we say about the written language is already done with the spoken language, all diversity we are afraid of is what we already have. I know that a big disadvantage is that it coud turn into 1,098 different languages, but that is only a possible outcome.
I just want the written and spoken language to "get married" again, only to make sense to all of us who are trying to learn it.

What is funny is that while the spoken language is for everybody, the written one is just for a "few" (you know what I mean by saying this).
If we are OK by the way spoken language evolved, why not the spelling?
The RAE is adding new words almost every day, but the structures are always the same.



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Outsider, this is exactly my point! We'll end up with too many variations of Spanish or impose people to conform to rules their speech don’t necessarily obey: for instance, Spaniards complying with Americanisms.
> 
> 
> 
> People who want to restructure the written language not only do not see this as a problem so they insist on only changing the _b_/v and getting rid of the _h_, but also they believe that these changes will ease children’s learning of orthography.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is the opposite, obviously. My belief is that reading and writing is more about remembering symbols than phonetics. To prove this, we have any language in the world, given that Spanish is one of the most phonological languages anybody can think of. So, not only will it not take any pressure off during the process, but also it will confuse readers who are used to the use of this letters. Moreover, changes in languages just happen, nobody forces them, and nobody should either.
> 
> 
> 
> As a final point, this thread is about discussing, not convincing. After all, anybody can think whatever they choose to.
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos.


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Well, how are you sure that there won't be a significant improvement?


I never asserted that there wouldn't be a significant improvement, either. 
I suspect that there wouldn't, but I can't know without research.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't see the problem, honestly.  Why doing away with the "h" would be such a terrible problem?  Could you explain the "cons" of this and of unifying v and b?  What are those problems you see in future?


To be fair, I don't think that eliminating the silent _h_ from Spanish would make a big difference. Italian has done that, after all. Eliminating the distinction between _b_ and _v_ would be more problematic, in my view, because it would force people who later decided to learn English or French (or Italian) to memorize which words are spelled with a _b_ and which are spelled with a _v_ from scratch, which is a considerable amount of words (and English is so important, these days...) But I understand that this may not be the most compelling argument for someone who's teaching children to write. 

Two more interesting cases are those of the _ll/y_ distinction and the _s/z,c_ distinction. While some Spanish speakers distinguish between the letters on the two sides of the dash in pronunciation, many do not. Worse: even those who do make the distinction don't always pronounce the letters the same way. So, if you were 100% faithful to pronunciation, you'd end up with multiple spellings for the same word: _hacer/haser, manzana/mansana, mismo/mihmo, tortilla/tortiya/tortixa_. You would have to either use a different spelling for each accent (think how messy that would be for foreigners learning the language!) or pick one accent as an arbitrary standard -- which would put you back in square one, as far as all the other accents were concerned.


----------



## Phryne

Hola ale!




			
				asm said:
			
		

> Are grammar rules to keep tradition or are they to make sense to the writer/speaker?


 We are not discussing grammar here. We are discussing orthography (how to spell words). Grammar accounts for what speakers say. Orthography doesn’t. It’s just aribitrary, like the sign and signifier. I can spell "house" like _house_, _casa_ or ИЄωφД. 




> If we have more than one way to speak spanish, why we cannot adapt to the b/v change?


 The problem with having many variations of Spanish is that how do we set limits on how to write according to pronunciation. Should we ask a Spaniard to spell _Sapatos selestes en Saragosa_ just because we Americans pronounce _s_, _c_ and _z_ the same way? Or should we just use regionalisms and accept that Cubans do not pronounce the “–ado” ending as _ado_, but as _ao_ and then, allow them to spell _samarreao_ for “zamarraeado”, or _kuete_ for "cohete"? In case we accept differences, don’t you think that too many spellings make things very difficult to read? In case we don’t accept those regionalisms, don’t you think it’s unfair to force certain people to speak like some of us do? 




> What we say about the written language is already done with the spoken language, all diversity we are afraid of is what we already have. I know that a big disadvantage is that it coud turn into 1,098 different languages, but that is only a possible outcome.


 Are 1,098 different languages a positive outcome??????? I thought you wanted to make things easier…




> I just want the written and spoken language to "get married" again, only to make sense to all of us who are trying to learn it.


 How can they get married if we end up with 1,098 different languages? Conversely, isn’t Spanish one of the most coherent languages regarding orthography? Then, what should Chinese people, Arabs, Frenchmen, and Israelis do with their absolutely hardly coherent spelling??? 




> What is funny is that while the spoken language is for everybody, the written one is just for a "few" (you know what I mean by saying this).


 Written language will always be for a few. Maybe because you already read and write you find the writing system to make sense, but it doesn’t. As mentioned before, it’s totally arbitrary, and it’s not natural as speaking language is. This applies to all of us, regadless of our economic status. Anyhow, a few changes are not going to make things easier for learners, as the language is already quite coherent as it is. We had this very same conversation before, if we Spanish speakers complain about our language what do you think other languages should do about their writing? English, for instance, is still quite coherent with the spelling but much more unpredictable than Spanish and still I have not heard any linguist saying that Jamaicans have learning problems due to the spelling. 



> If we are OK by the way spoken language evolved, why not the spelling?





> The RAE is adding new words almost every day, but the structures are always the same.


 Languages evolve alone. No Argentine was ever forced to accept the “vos” form. It changed without RAE or any linguist telling us to do so! Languages and their written version evolve alone, little by little and not coercively. 

Can we agree to disagree?  


Saludos!


----------



## Artrella

> *asm* =Are grammar rules to keep tradition or are they to make sense to the writer/speaker? If we have more than one way to speak spanish, why we cannot adapt to the b/v change?
> What we say about the written language is already done with the spoken language, all diversity we are afraid of is what we already have. I know that a big disadvantage is that it coud turn into 1,098 different languages, but that is only a possible outcome.
> I just want the written and spoken language to "get married" again, only to make sense to all of us who are trying to learn it.
> 
> *What is funny is that while the spoken language is for everybody, the written one is just for a "few" (you know what I mean by saying this).*
> If we are OK by the way spoken language evolved, why not the spelling?
> The RAE is adding new words almost every day, but the structures are always the same



Well, asm, sometimes to have a lot of educated people does not allow powerful groups to have power over people.  Because education = thinking.
And _thinking people _ is exactly what powerful ones don't want around.
But I think we can discuss about education and society in another thread... don't you think so?

Bye!!


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> But I understand that this may not be the most compelling argument for someone who's teaching children to write.


 It's their strongest argument, but it's quite flumsy, since a lot of people have problems spelling in the first place because they pronounce _kuete_ for "cohete", or _keré salí?_ for "querés salir?". We have to admit that we all speak quite different from each other!!!! Should we accept all differences? 




> (think how messy that would be for foreigners learning the language!) or pick one accent as an arbitrary standard -- which would put you back in square one, as far as all the other accents were concerned.


 Trust me, it annoys any native. It takes me twice as long to read something spelled phonetically, for I can't understand without some serious thought what the heck is "asia asia alkol"!!


----------



## Outsider

Phryne said:
			
		

> Trust me, it annoys any native. It takes me twice as long to read something spelled phonetically, for I can't understand without some serious thought what the heck is "asia asia alkol"!!


That may just be because you're not used to it, though.


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> That may just be because you're not used to it, though.





That's the point! Should we all get used to by force? Aren't we actually trying to make things easier? … because it doesn't make things easier for me and certainly does not comply with the normality of language change which indicates that language changes through time, slowly….


----------



## Outsider

Language change is gradual, but spelling, which is just a convention, can be reformed in a short period of time. Spanish spelling has been reformed in the past.


----------



## Artrella

I think that people may feel annoyance in writing "alkool"-as Phyrne said- because we have been taught that this is a mistake.  So we assume that we are ignorants if we write that.  But if a reform were carried out, that would not be a mistake, so we would not be ignorants, we will be up-to-date people.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> I think that people may feel annoyance in writing "alkool"-as Phyrne said- because we have been taught that this is a mistake. So we assume that we are ignorants if we write that. But if a reform were carried out, that would not be a mistake, so we would not be ignorants, we will be up-to-date people.


MY vonita friend Nil, although I’m addressing to your message, this reply is for everybody. 

I thought of following issue after this thread: 


Because Spanish has some letters that corresponded to almost the same sound (b and v, c and qu), then arises that "la baca loka" is phonetically correct but not orthographically accepted do we have to change the rules so people are allowed to write like this and don't look "ignorant", or maybe--it's just a thought--is it us who have to change our attitude and allow other forms of writing to stop for once labeling people as "ignorant" for the bad spelling? 

Sometimes I feel that all of you who welcome the reform want not to see people misspelling, as if the problem of education would just go away. It’s very noble of you, I must admit, but maybe it’s us who need to change and begin to understand that ignorance, or education doesn’t rest on spelling! 


Un gran saludo a todos. 

PS: Nil, en tal caso sería _alkol_, no _akool_ ya que poca gente y en pocas circumstancias nos esmeramos en pronounciar ambas "o".


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> Language change is gradual, but spelling, which is just a convention, can be reformed in a short period of time. Spanish spelling has been reformed in the past.


 
Gran verdad gran! 

If you can shed some light on this, I would like to know how important those reforms were and how long ago this happened considering the latest views of linguistics which are far more flexible. 

saludos


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> MY vonita friend Nil, although I’m addressing to your message, this is a reply for everybody.
> 
> I thought of following issue after this thread:
> 
> 
> Because Spanish has some letters that corresponded to almost the same sound (b and v, c and qu), then arises that "la baca loka" is phonetically correct but not orthographically accepted do we have to change the rules so people are allowed to write like this and don't look "ignorant", or maybe--it's just a thought--is it us who have to change our attitude and allow other forms of writing to stop for once labeling people as "ignorant" for the bad spelling?
> 
> Sometimes I feel that all of you who welcome the reform want not to see people misspelling, as if the problem of education would just go away. It’s very noble of you, I must admit, but maybe it’s us who need to change and begin to understand that ignorance, or education doesn’t rest on spelling!
> 
> 
> Un gran saludo a todos.
> 
> PS: Nil, en tal caso sería _alkol_, no _akool_ ya que poca gente y en pocas circumstancias uno se esmera en pronounciar ambas "o".




MJ, gracias a Dios todos tenemos opiniones diferentes y eso es lo que nos hace crecer como seres humanos y abrir nuestras mentes hacia otras ideas.
Quizás cada uno de los que opinamos en esta cadena, tenemos en mente un aspecto de la reforma propuesta, y hacia ese nos enfocamos, lo cual no quiere decir que el que opina distinto está equivocado.  Lo bueno de esto es que si se juntan las opiniones se puede sacar provecho de lo mejor de cada una y lograr un consenso que nos beneficie a todos.

Gracias amiga por tus opiniones que son muy inteligentes y tienen mucho fundamento.. y vos de esto sabés mucho... no MJ??? Besotes!!


----------



## cuchuflete

With the malicious intent of adding confusion to an otherwise perfectly coherent discussion, I offer a question:

When reading something written by a person who doesn't spell very well, are there usually other violations of standards, such as improper use of parts of speech, badly conjugated verbs, or other grammatical difficulties?  If so, which, if any of these problems (!) most impedes understanding, the grammatical difficulties or the mis-spelled words?

Suppose the RAE and other powers that be declare, this evening, that the b and v are completely interchangeable and equally correct?  Will the poor and badly educated suddenly learn grammar?  Will they be better able to think critically?  Will they be able to afford to buy a book?


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> With the malicious intent of adding confusion to an otherwise perfectly coherent discussion, I offer a question:
> 
> When reading something written by a person who doesn't spell very well, are there usually other violations of standards, such as improper use of parts of speech, badly conjugated verbs, or other grammatical difficulties? If so, which, if any of these problems (!) most impedes understanding, the grammatical difficulties or the mis-spelled words?
> 
> Suppose the RAE and other powers that be declare, this evening, that the b and v are completely interchangeable and equally correct? Will the poor and badly educated suddenly learn grammar? Will they be better able to think critically? Will they be able to afford to buy a book?


 
hello Cuchus!

I've tried to ask the same questions, but I guess I wasn't eloquent enough! 

I'm looking forward to some answers here!!

abrazos!


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> With the malicious intent of adding confusion to an otherwise perfectly coherent discussion, I offer a question:
> 
> When reading something written by a person who doesn't spell very well, are there usually other violations of standards, such as improper use of parts of speech, badly conjugated verbs, or other grammatical difficulties?  If so, which, if any of these problems (!) most impedes understanding, the grammatical difficulties or the mis-spelled words?
> 
> Suppose the RAE and other powers that be declare, this evening, that the b and v are completely interchangeable and equally correct?  Will the poor and badly educated suddenly learn grammar?  Will they be better able to think critically?  Will they be able to afford to buy a book?




Well, Cuchuflete, I think that a spelling reform has nothing to do with grammar.So certainly it won't help to improve any other grammatical difficulties.  I think we are mixing things.  One thing is spelling and another different thing is grammar.

And as regards the second part of your post, I consider that education DOES allow people to buy books and to think in the long run.  Nothing in this world is magical, but we have to provide the tools for people to work and to have participation in the important decisions.  I don't like people thinking for me, I like to think by myself, and the ability to think is given by education.  I think that if there is an easier way for people to learn how to write and read, we have to apply it.

Of course this won't save the world.  Look, there are very instructed people invading countries and killing people.  And I'm sure they went to Universities and they have a lot of books at home. 

I have this point of view... what can I do?? I try to help the people who no one wants to help, but this reform is just a little thing compared to what is really necessary to help people... that is an off topic subject we can discuss some time.

I insist, for me this reform is not that problematic.  Maybe I am too optimistic?
Possible...

Thank you for your opinion!!


----------



## Outsider

Phryne said:
			
		

> If you can shed some light on this, I would like to know how important those reforms were and how long ago this happened considering the latest views of linguistics which are far more flexible.


Here are two texts that mention spelling reforms in the Spanish language:



> En el siglo XV Nebrija escribe su _Gramática de la lengua castellana_ y fija en ella la primera norma ortográfica que reproduce y retoca el humanista Gonzalo Correas en el siglo XVII.  Aquí se consagra que la diferencia entre b y v es sólo ortográfica pero no fonética. [...] en 1741 la Real Academia Española publica la Ortografía que está prácticamente vigente hasta el siglo XX. [...]
> 
> http://www.salonhogar.com/espanol/lenguaje/lengua/ortografia_sirve.htm





> [...] in 1994, the tenth congress of the Association of Spanish Language Academies agreed to sort ch and ll as ordinary pairs of letters by request of UNESCO and other international organizations, while keeping them as distinct letters for other purposes. [...]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_language#Writing_system


----------



## Outsider

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> With the malicious intent of adding confusion to an otherwise perfectly coherent discussion, I offer a question:
> 
> When reading something written by a person who doesn't spell very well, are there usually other violations of standards, such as improper use of parts of speech, badly conjugated verbs, or other grammatical difficulties?  If so, which, if any of these problems (!) most impedes understanding, the grammatical difficulties or the mis-spelled words?


I don't think I can make a comparison, but three things that annoy me are long texts in all-caps, without paragraph breaks, or without capitalizing letters after a period. They make me feel like turning my eyes away.
But of course that's just because I'm used to a different kind of writing.


----------



## Outsider

By the way, I found the rules of Spanish spelling at the RAE's website (pdf file!) It's an interesting read.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> I don't think I can make a comparison, but three things that annoy me are long texts in all-caps, without paragraph breaks, or without capitalizing letters after a period. They make me feel like turning my eyes away.
> But of course that's just because I'm used to a different kind of writing.




Yes!!! That's awful!! I don't like when they say "Si yo tendría plata me iría de viaje!" aarrgghhh!!! but... we have to teach them with patience... 
Question>> do you in Portugal have something like the RAE??  Could you tell me about that if it exists?  I would like to see it... in Italy you have L'Accademia della Crusca... it is like the RAE.. you can send questions and everything!!


----------



## asm

I agree, however, when I wrote my message I wasn't thinking of social differences (by now you should know that social differences ARE an issue in my life and I cannot stand on them). I was just thinking that there are people who cannot read, at all, not even recognizing that those symbols represent sounds, and those symbols put together represent words, and words by themselves, and words put together are thoughts. 
About your statement  "Because education = thinking.
And _thinking people _is exactly what powerful ones don't want around" I agree in general, but sometimes education is also power (even more now, in this era, knowledge = assets, money, resources, etc.). That is why some people want education, but only if that does not bring social concerns and things like that.
Education is an excellent topic for a new topic (but if I start one or get involved in one I will get lost, I need to work in my dissertation and this topic needs more than time ).




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Well, asm, sometimes to have a lot of educated people does not allow powerful groups to have power over people. Because education = thinking.
> And _thinking people _is exactly what powerful ones don't want around.
> But I think we can discuss about education and society in another thread... don't you think so?
> 
> Bye!!


----------



## Artrella

asm said:
			
		

> Education is an excellent topic for a new topic (but if I start one or get involved in one I will get lost, I need to work in my dissertation and this topic needs more than time ).




Sure, education and society go together.  So this is to discuss maybe in some other place, not here.


----------



## asm

1234567890


			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola ale!
> 
> We are not discussing grammar here. We are discussing orthography (how to spell words). Grammar accounts for what speakers say. Orthography doesn’t. It’s just aribitrary, like the sign and signifier. I can spell "house" like _house_, _casa_ or ИЄωφД. [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> Agree, lapsus estupidus (yo el stupidus). I should say spelliing
> 
> [CODE][color=black][/color][/CODE] The problem with having many variations of Spanish is that how do we set limits on how to write according to pronunciation. Should we ask a Spaniard to spell _Sapatos selestes en Saragosa_ just because we Americans pronounce _s_, _c_ and _z_ the same way? Or should we just use regionalisms and accept that Cubans do not pronounce the “–ado” ending as _ado_, but as _ao_ and then, allow them to spell _samarreao_ for “zamarraeado”, or _kuete_ for "cohete"? In case we accept differences, don’t you think that too many spellings make things very difficult to read? In case we don’t accept those regionalisms, don’t you think it’s unfair to force certain people to speak like some of us do? [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> ?Los cubanos escriben pescado y dicen pescao? segun entiendo si, asi es. Porque tienen que escribir lo que no dicen? Es como los argentinos, si ya anadieron el vos, porque los cubanos no derogan la "d" intervocal? Pero quizas tengas razon. Pobres espanoles cuando hablan con los americanos (del continente), no nos entienden cuando les decimos que doce elefantes se columpiaban sobre la tela de una arana. Tienen que preguntar, dos o doce? El problema ya existe!
> 
> [CODE][color=black][/color][/CODE] Are 1,098 different languages a positive outcome??????? I thought you wanted to make things easier…
> [CODE][/CODE]
> Yes, there are so far 893.45 so far, and counting. I mentioned it was only a possible outcome, but it could be that the reform could help unify certain things.
> 
> 
> [CODE][color=black][/color][/CODE] How can they get married if we end up with 1,098 different languages? Conversely, isn’t Spanish one of the most coherent languages regarding orthography? Then, what should Chinese people, Arabs, Frenchmen, and Israelis do with their absolutely hardly coherent spelling??? [CODE][/CODE]
> My ignorance is vast, I do not know if chinese people have hard time learning their symbols system. My guess is that their language is not for everybody, but I do not know.
> 
> [CODE][color=black][/color][/CODE] Written language will always be for a few. Maybe because you already read and write you find the writing system to make sense, but it doesn’t. As mentioned before, it’s totally arbitrary, and it’s not natural as speaking language is. This applies to all of us, regadless of our economic status. Anyhow, a few changes are not going to make things easier for learners, as the language is already quite coherent as it is.[CODE][/CODE]
> 
> Agreeeeeeeee!!!!!!! If we are set "by nature" to learn a language (at least one), it is not intuitive the written language. That's the reason the human being was so long living without any system at all.
> 
> 
> [CODE][color=black][/color][/CODE] We had this very same conversation before, if we Spanish speakers complain about our language what do you think other languages should do about their writing? English, for instance, is still quite coherent with the spelling but much more unpredictable than Spanish and still I have not heard any linguist saying that Jamaicans have learning problems due to the spelling. [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> I win, you win, they loose. VIVA EL ESPAÑOL!!!!!!!
> THere are two variables here that we have been using without being explilcit. ONe is the difficulty of the language, the other is the cultural perspective towards education, it is a measure of how that society values education. It is not only you, it is also your environment. Whether the culture nurtures or not education will shape the educational/academic drive, not only for one or two, but for the complete group.
> 
> 
> 
> [CODE][/CODE]
> Languages evolve alone. No Argentine was ever forced to accept the “vos” form. It changed without RAE or any linguist telling us to do so! Languages and their written version evolve alone, little by little and not coercively.
> [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> 
> I cannot argue this, I have never been to Argentina  (I will put it in my wish list); however, if a Mexican kid comes to Argentina, will he/she be able to write "tu eres" in a spelling bee contest and not being corrected?
> 
> [CODE][/CODE]
> Can we agree to disagree?  [CODE][/CODE]
> 
> ¿Cómo podría no estar de acuerdo en el desacuerdo con una "nena" tan inteligente que me ha hecho pensar tanto?
> 
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> ...we have to teach them with patience...


 
I love it when people arrive at the answers to their own questions by themselves, even if it takes sixteen pages of postings.   

I knew that an intelligent girl like Art would eventually discover the truth.


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Question>> do you in Portugal have something like the RAE??  Could you tell me about that if it exists?  I would like to see it... in Italy you have L'Accademia della Crusca... it is like the RAE.. you can send questions and everything!!


I'm not sure. We don't have an entity as influential as the R.A.E., but I know that several spelling reforms were made throughout the last century.  

The Wikipedia lists the Instituto Internacional da Língua Portuguesa, but it seems to be a recent creation.


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> I love it when people arrive at the answers to their own questions by themselves, even if it takes sixteen pages of postings.
> 
> I knew that an intelligent girl like Art would eventually discover the truth.





No, no, no , no my dear Sergio   ... these are two different things.  I will try to teach people with patience because this is the way I like teachers to teach me...so as a student I know how it is when a teacher does not teach you in the correct way. 

Thank you for your words... especially "girl"  ha ha ha !!!  And let me add something, these sixteen pages show very intelligent opinions from different people, which I read carefully and made me think a lot. I have to admit that you and the rest of the forists have put me to think different item I hadn't considered before.  Yet, I think that a reform is possible and not so difficult to be carried out.


Saludos desde esta Argentina soleada!!


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. We don't have an entity as influential as the R.A.E., but I know that several spelling reforms were made throughout the last century.
> 
> The Wikipedia lists the Instituto Internacional da Língua Portuguesa, but it seems to be a recent creation.




Dear Outsider thank you for the link!!  Do you know where I can read some material about the reforms? Or maybe you can explain some of the reforms that have been done?  Just a couple??
Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

You can read about the spelling of Portuguese and its reforms here, here and here.

With regards to what you had asked earlier, I found a text confirming that we do not have an institution like the R.A.E.

From one of the links:



> Mas o maior problema apontado por especialistas é que a inexistência de uma grafia comum impede a livre circulação de livros e material didático entre os oito países. Hoje, uma publicação portuguesa tem de passar por uma revisão para ser lançada no Brasil, enquanto um livro de um autor latino-americano pode ser publicado ao mesmo tempo, com a mesma edição, na Espanha e em toda a América de língua espanhola [...]


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> You can read about the spelling of Portuguese and its reforms here, here and here.
> 
> With regards to what you had asked earlier, I found a text confirming that we do not have an institution like the R.A.E.
> 
> From one of the links:




Thank you very much Outsider!! I will read those links!


----------



## sergio11

Since you are so revved up with orthographic reform ("embalada", as we say in Spanish), you may want to check some Tagalog Web pages and see whether you like it.  They got rid of many of those dual letters with even remotely similar sounds.  I am sure you know that Tagalog is the official language of the Philippines, spoken by at least 80 million people.  

Their alphabet only consists of the following letters and in this order: 

a, b, k, d, e, g, h, i, l, m, n, ng, o, p, r, s, t, u, w, y

Take a good look at it.  Even though the majority of their words are unknown to us, you will be able to recognize many Spanish words, such as kapé, kopya, klub, bapór, baso, otél, ponógrapo, telépono, síne, Miyérkules, Huwebes, Biyernes, Pebréro, Marso, Húnyo, Húlyo, Nubyembre, Disyembre, bentiladór, telebisyón, nérbiyos, etc. 

I will try to remember to ask my Philipino friends whether this simplified alphabet and spelling have solved the problems we are seeking to solve. 

Anyway, they still have to teach the other letters of the Latin alphabet, so that people may be able to read Chevrolet, Ford, Jeep and Volvo on their cars and Coca-Cola on their drinks.  

Saludos

_P. S.  I am not posting this to belittle any Tagalog speaking person.  Please, take it as a mere illustration of an orthographic reform, without any value judgment attached.  Besides, they have only a few Spanish words which have had their spelling changed in this system. The vast majority of the words in the language have no Spanish or Latin roots and are unaffected by the change.  I think it is perfectly justified to do this type of reform at the right time, even if I don't agree that its time has come for Spanish as yet._


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Since you are so revved up with orthographic reform ("embalada", as we say in Spanish), you may want to check some Tagalog Web pages and see whether you like it.  They got rid of many of those dual letters with even remotely similar sounds.  I am sure you know that Tagalog is the official language of the Philippines, spoken by at least 80 million people.
> 
> Their alphabet only consists of the following letters and in this order:
> 
> a, b, k, d, e, g, h, i, l, m, n, ng, o, p, r, s, t, u, w, y
> 
> Take a good look at it.  Even though the majority of their words are unknown to us, you will be able to recognize many Spanish words, such as kapé, kopya, klub, bapór, baso, otél, ponógrapo, telépono, síne, Miyérkules, Huwebes, Biyernes, Pebréro, Marso, Húnyo, Húlyo, Nubyembre, Disyembre, bentiladór, telebisyón, nérbiyos, etc.
> 
> I will try to remember to ask my Philipino friends whether this simplified alphabet and spelling have solved the problems we are seeking to solve.
> 
> Anyway, they still have to teach the other letters of the Latin alphabet, so that people may be able to read Chevrolet, Ford, Jeep and Volvo on their cars and Coca-Cola on their drinks.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> _P. S.  I am not posting this to belittle any Tagalog speaking person.  Please, take it as a mere illustration of an orthographic reform, without any value judgment attached.  Besides, they have only a few Spanish words which have had their spelling changed in this system. The vast majority of the words in the language have no Spanish or Latin roots and are unaffected by the change.  I think it is perfectly justified to do this type of reform at the right time, even if I don't agree that its time has come for Spanish as yet._





Sergiooo!!! You are great!!! I don't think I will have time to learn Tagalog now.. But I have some Philippino friend here .. maybe I will ask him..
Gracias de esta "embalada" con las reformas!!


----------



## antoniovf

*Ya se que esto puede sonar evidente, pero hay pruebas cientificas de que no es igual de dificil la ortografia de distintos idiomas y que claro, cuanto mas sencilla sea, menos problemas.
La mejor de las comparadas ITALIANO, 25 fonemas representadols de 33 maneras, frances no lo dice, ingles alucinante: 40 fonemas, 1120 maneras de escribirlos, sin comentarios, de ahi las enormes dificultades para entender a los hablantes de habla inglesa, al punto de que ellos mismos no se entienden y tienen que andar todo el tiempo con el "spelling" por ejemplo para escribir apellidos etc...Es  mejor a la larga entenderse y hacerse entender lo mas facilmente posible. Para que hablar de idiomas asiaticos con miles de caracteres, muy bonitos y todo lo que quieras, pero un atraso alucinante con unos costes economicos que para que hablar.miles y miles de signos... (De verdad os digo, tenemos una inmensa suerte de tener un idioma latino). De una cosa estoy convencido, algun dia se cambiaran a los alfabetos foneticos, vendra por si solo cuando unas lenguas se comparen con otras y vean la enorme dificultad que supone todo eso para ellos mismos y los demas.*​ *Bueno, no me quiero enrollar, volviendo a lo nuestro. 
Sigo pensando como dije antes que no nos interesa para que nos entiendan mejor y entendamos mejor a los demas, alejarnos en nuestra grafia de otros idiomas, sobre todo los idiomas latinos como portugues, italiano, frances; incluso no latinos como el ingles. Creo que se debe estudiar muy profundamente, cientificamente, muy seriamente cualquier pequeño cambio en la ortografia. Quizas se pudiera quitar la h inicial de muchas palabras, esto estaria en sintonia con el italiano y el portugues (creo) pero como ignorante en la materia, no me atrevo ni a afirmar esto, porque no se que otras repercusiones negativas podria tener.  Alguien me ha contestado que eso es una razon "externa", bueno y eso que mas da que sea externa o interna, es una razon. Si estuvieramos en un mundo de paises aislados podria ser pero ya no es el caso. Tambien se dice que hay que pensar en los que tienen que aprender la ortografia española, y nunca aprenderan otros idiomas por falta de medios. Esto me parece que no tiene sentido, me parece una tonteria hacer tabla rasa por abajo!, que razonamiento es ese? Y hay que tener vision de futuro! Cada vez es mas y sera mas y mas las personas que tendran o que tendremos que aprender o por lo menos leer cosas en otros idiomas, cuanto mas se parezca la ortografia de esos idiomas al nuestro mas facil, no seamos tan idiotas de ponernoslo nosotros solos mas dificil y ponerselo mas dificil a los demas. Tenemos que tener en cuenta que el español o castellano se esta expandiendo en los estados unidos, en europa se esta convirtiendo en la segunda lengua de estudio desbancando al frances, son millones los que lo quieren aprender. Es cierto que se podria simplificar un poco, pero sigo diciendo, me temo que no mucho y aunque hay que intentar mejorar, y que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, estamos en este aspecto muy bien, y a ver si por arreglarlo por un sitio, lo estropeamos por el otro... 
*​ *
*​ *ESTE ES EL ARTICULO....*​ *La dislexia  varía según la dificultad de la ortografía  *​ *Un estudio que  se publica hoy en Science muestra las bases neurocognitivas de la dislexia.  Parece ser que, dependiendo de la dificultad ortográfica que presente una  lengua, la incidencia de dicha anomalía puede se mayor o menor. Los idiomas  analizados han sido el inglés, el francés y el italiano. 
*​ La dislexia es un  problema de origen genético y biológico; un déficit en el procesamiento  fonológico debido según parece a una asociación causal entre las alteraciones  cerebrales y las dificultades para leer. No obstante, es un hecho establecido  que los países con un sistema de escritura más complejo e irregular presentan  unos índices de dislexia más elevados. Dicha circunstancia se refleja en un  estudio de prevalencia de la citada anomalía que muestra que los niños italianos  de 10 años tienen la mitad de dislexia que los estadounidenses. 

El  profesor Eraldo Paulesu, de la Universidad Biocca, en Milán, ha efectuado un  estudio que se publica hoy en Science y cuyos resultados reflejan por primera  vez las bases neurológicas de la dislexia en tres lenguas: francés, inglés e  italiano; la anomalía se manifiesta en diferentes formas según la regularidad de  la ortografía. 

El inglés y el francés presentan una ortografía  irregular. En inglés existen 1.120 formas de representar 40 fonemas utilizando  diferentes grafemas. Hacer que las letras se conviertan en sonidos es un proceso  ambiguo, porque, en determinados idiomas, se tiene que haber aprendido antes  cómo se pronuncian. Sin embargo, en italiano sólo existen 33 grafemas que  representan 25 fonemas. Esto significa que los mismos grupos de palabras  representan sonidos similares, lo que hace que el lenguaje escrito sea más  lógico y fácil de leer. 

En el trabajo también se ha visto que los  disléxicos italianos, franceses e ingleses llevan a cabo los estudios que  implican la memoria fonológica a corto plazo con la misma dificultad, mientras  que los disléxicos italianos efectúan con mayor facilidad los test de lectura,  mejor que ingleses y franceses. 

*Visualizar la lesión*

Para  determinar si dicha disparidad tiene bases neurológicas, los investigadores  emplearon la PET para visualizar el flujo sanguíneo de una región cerebral y la  actividad cuando los pacientes se exponían a un material escrito. Los resultados  mostraron que tanto los italianos como los franceses e ingleses presentaban las  mismas dificultades para entender y leer los textos. 

El autor del  trabajo indica que es necesario distinguir entre ortografía y lenguaje. Los  datos del trabajo muestran que las lenguas con ortografías complejas presentan  dificultades de lectura tanto para los disléxicos como para los no disléxicos.  Por eso, la reforma de Webster de Estados Unidos apuesta por reformar las  ortografías complejas para mejorar estos problemas. 

*Base  neurológica
*
Uta Frith, del Instituto de Neurociencia Cognitiva  de la Universidad de Londres, ha comentado que esta investigación prueba la  existencia de unas bases neurológicas de la dislexia. Además, el estudio de  Paulesu destaca el impacto que la complejidad ortográfica puede tener en que los  disléxicos alcancen una correcta lectura, así como en la severidad de la  enfermedad y la facilidad de diagnóstico. Esto significa que los italianos  pueden tener un número considerable de casos no detectados de dislexia. Sin  embargo, algunos casos de dislexia moderada pueden parecer peores en ortografías  irregulares, como son el francés y el inglés.

_Science 2001; 291:  2.165-2.167_
​


----------



## Artrella

Antonio, no creo que se trate de tabla rasa para abajo, sino de evitar redundancias (obviamente inútiles).
Vos considerás a la teoría minimalista de Chomsky como una tabla rasa hacia abajo?
Entiendo tu opinión, y lo he pensado varias veces, pero no me parece que este sea el caso.


----------



## antoniovf

No conozco la teoria minimalista de chomsky asi que no puedo responderte a eso, ademas creo que yo eso no lo pongo en cuestion, cuanto mejor sea la correspondencia entre fonemas y grafia mejor, mira el estudio cientifico ese del que hago referencia. Pero simplificar no SIEMPRE es bueno, puede ser empobrecerse, aislarse, por ejemplo, y eso es bueno? El castellano, en correspodencia entre grafia y fonemas, debe estar entre el italiano y el frances, asi que creo que no estamos tan mal. No es para conformarse, y estoy de acuerdo en que alguna simplificacion se podra hacer, pero creo que no es tan sencillo ni tan facil como lo planteais, simplemente tu has planteado que varias representaciones graficas para un fonema, simplifiquemos, que un grafema no se pronuncia, quitemoslo. Las cosas no son tan simples Artella, hay condicionantes historicos, sociologicos, culturales, regionales, de todo tipo, y podria ser como comento arreglar las cosas por un lado y estropearlas por el otro, lo que perjudicaria a todos, sin distinciones economicas o culturales. Alejarnos de otras grafias nos perjudica a todos, peor nos entenderan y peor les entenderemos. Alguien ha dicho que es un argumento "externo", vale y ¿y por eso no vale el argumento? Pero si estamos en un mundo cada vez mas interrelacionado! Es muy importante hacerse entender. Imagina el enorme atraso que supone el no tener un alfabeto fonetico para chinos, japoneses, mientras que los filipinos como se ha dicho tienen un alfabeto latino. Con unos pocos signos representamos todos los sonidos y las palabras, los japoneses y chinos necesitan miles! Tenemos una inmensa suerte en este sentido, y estar lo mas cerca posible de brasileños, franceses o italianos creo que es muy importante incluso mas para vosotros los argentinos! que teneis al lado brasil por un lado y que teneis unos lazos muy fuertes con italia. ¿Os quereis alejar de italia por ejemplo o acercaros? ¿Y de brasil?


----------



## Artrella

Antonio, me encantó tu mensaje!! Realmente me gustaron mucho tus palabras, y la forma en que expusiste tus argumentos,  y tenés razón en lo que decís, no cuestiono nada. 

No sé, yo no lo pienso tanto desde el punto de vista de lo histórico, a veces la historia debe ceder paso a lo moderno.  Si no fijate que seguiríamos escribiendo como Miguel de Cervantes... como la época de las colonias acá en América, y eso ha cambiado... y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros... esa es mi idea... 

Casi casi, cambio de idea...muy buenos tus posts Antonio!


----------



## antoniovf

pidele a todos los argentinos con apellidos italianos que cambien la grafia, los que tienen doble T que pongan una, los que tengan v que pongan b, etc... Te diran que para nada lo piensan hacer, son sus raices, historia etc...


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Antonio, me encantó tu mensaje!! Realmente me gustaron mucho tus palabras, y la forma en que expusiste tus argumentos, y tenés razón en lo que decís, no cuestiono nada.


 Valga la redundancia, a mí también me gustaron los postings de Antoniovf. 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...a veces la historia debe ceder paso a lo moderno...


 La historia siempre cede paso a lo moderno, te guste o no, lo reconozcas o no. Lo que pasa es que algunos quieren fabricar algo moderno artificialmente, destruir la historia y cortar los lazos con todo lo anterior.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...seguiríamos escribiendo como Manuel de Cervantes...


 ¿Quién es Manuel de Cervantes? 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...seguiríamos escribiendo como Manuel de Cervantes...


 Si quisiste decir como Miguel de Cervantes, ¿sería tan desastroso escribir como uno de los más grandes genios de la literatura universal de todos los tiempos?



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros...


 Cambiar por el sólo hecho de cambiar y hacerles la vida imposible a millones de hispanoablantes no me parece muy meritorio, porque eso va a pasar, se quiera o no.



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...Casi casi, cambio de idea...


 Estamos esperando, Artrella. Estamos esperando.


----------



## Isolde

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Sergio, tanto con lo que decís en este post como en los otros, pero ¿No creés que la _h_ es una molestia? Aunque a mí me costaría muchísisisisisismo leer _abía, acer, oy_, etc., etc., etc., sin tal letra, creo que no aporta nada y hace que los estudiantes se vuelvan locos con algo que, en mi opinión, no tiene sentido. No sé como funciona el cerebro de las personas, si es por holgazanes o qué que hay cosas que les cuesta grabar, pero ¿Para qué torturar a esos pobres niños, como nos torturaron a nosotros y a tantas generaciones, escribiendo una letra que, a no ser que este antecedida por c, no tiene sonido?


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Sergio y creo que se puede subrayar "holgazanería".  Pretender cambiar la ortografía actual para facilitar la tarea a los niños en la escuela no me parece buena idea.  Hoy en día, si un niño no tiene una calculadora en la mano, no sabe realizar una simple operación. Por lo tanto, para qué se enseña la matemática en las escuelas?

Y que les ha hecho la pobre "H"?  No recuerdo haber sido torturada para aprenderla. 

El corto post de Fabian es adecuado:

"Saludos a todos ¿Por qué se quiere matar a la Ortografía? Dejaríamos a nuestro idioma insípido. Tener una Ortografía aceptable requiere de varios años de estudio y de MUCHA MUCHA LECTURA, que en mi caso es lo que me ayudó a escribir más o menos bien (nadie es perfecto, ¿verdad?) . El promover matar la Ortografía es PROMOVER LA PEREZA POR ESTUDIAR y LEER, en mi particular punto de vista. Gracias por leerme y ¡hasta luego!"

Un idioma sin ortografía es como un plato de "ravioles" sin relleno y sin salsa...


----------



## Artrella

antoniovf said:
			
		

> pidele a todos los argentinos con apellidos italianos que cambien la grafia, los que tienen doble T que pongan una, los que tengan v que pongan b, etc... Te diran que para nada lo piensan hacer, son sus raices, historia etc...




Hola Antonio, no...eso no.. los apellidos no siguen las reglas ortográficas de la RAE.  Primero porque son nombres propios, y segundo porque la RAE no abarca otros países como Italia o cualquier otro.
Los apellidos son apellidos, y la historia de cada persona le pertenece, y no puede ser cambiada por nada ni nadie.  Cuando papá vino acá desde España, le quisieron cambiar su apellido y se negó hasta que el "cuadrado mental" que le estaba haciendo los documentos aceptó usar sus dos apellidos tal cual figuraban en su partida de nacimiento.

Pero... me estás convenciendo....


----------



## asm

Millones de immigrantes que vinieron a los EUA, sobre todo de Europa Oriental, cuando cruzaron por la isla Ellis cambiaron su apellido. Muchas veces solo para que sonara "Americano",  pero muchas otras veces tuvieron que cambiar todo, incluso ocultando el origen de sus nombres. Y eso que fue "America".





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Antonio, no...eso no.. los apellidos no siguen las reglas ortográficas de la RAE. Primero porque son nombres propios, y segundo porque la RAE no abarca otros países como Italia o cualquier otro.
> Los apellidos son apellidos, y la historia de cada persona le pertenece, y no puede ser cambiada por nada ni nadie. Cuando papá vino acá desde España, le quisieron cambiar su apellido y se negó hasta que el "cuadrado mental" que le estaba haciendo los documentos aceptó usar sus dos apellidos tal cual figuraban en su partida de nacimiento.
> 
> Pero... me estás convenciendo....


----------



## cristóbal

asm said:
			
		

> Millones de immigrantes que vinieron a los EUA, sobre todo de Europa Oriental, cuando cruzaron por la isla Ellis cambiaron su apellido. Muchas veces solo para que sonara "Americano",  pero muchas otras veces tuvieron que cambiar todo, incluso ocultando el origen de sus nombres. Y eso que fue "America".



Si me permitís intervenir, a pesar del hedor 'americano' y angloparlante que sale de mi teclado... sólo quería decir unas cosas...

Mi apellido no cambió cuando vinieron mis antepasados (de Alemania).  Sí que cambió la pronunciación un pelín... pero el apellido es igual.  Pero vamos, yo os pregunto a vosotros, ¿qué diablos suena "americano?"  Tenía una profesora española que nos preguntó (a nosotros, todos americanos) ¿Por qué no tenéis apellidos americanos?
Bueno, espero que te puedas imaginar como fue la respuesta:
"¿Pero qué es un apellido americano?"
Ella replicó:
"Bueno... Smith... Jones... ¿Yo qué sé?"
Nosotros todos juntos:
"Esos son apellidos INGLESES.  No existe ningún apellido 'AMERICANO'."

De todos modos, no siento como si hubiera perdido mis raíces ni mucho menos.  Lo que sí creo es que es una pena, una lástima, y incluso un crimen cambiar la lengua por medios artificiales para complacer a algún grupo, etc.  

"a veces la historia debe ceder paso a lo moderno"

Pero...
Art, ¿no sabes de dónde viene lo moderno?  No lo hemos descubierto en una mina centenares de kilómetros bajo tierra, ni es la historia un objeto que se pueda tirar, modificar, re-escribir, amoldar (eso es lo que hacen los tiranos, las ideologías, etc.) ... es el resultado de mucha mucha historia.  

"y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros"

Me parece que lo que tú quieres es efectivamente inventar la historia.  La historia nunca "cede paso a lo moderno" porque también lo moderno es parte de la historia y nada más.  Dentro de un siglo ya no será lo moderno.  Es más, todo lo que tú quieres que pase ahora pasará, de un modo o de otro, dentro de tiempo, si lo dejas pasar.  O sea, o cambias la lengua artificialmente ahora o dejas que se cambie a sí mismo, lo cual hará, seguro, porque si recoges esa historia que has tirado ahí a la papelera, verás que como bien has dicho, ya no hablamos como Cervantes, ni Shakespeare, ni tampoco Chaucer, menos mal, porque yo no entendería nada...  Pero eso no es resultado de ningún movimiento político o social, es resultado de la HISTORIA!  Déjalo y ya verás.  El tiempo lo cura todo, ¿No?


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pero...
> Art, ¿no sabes de dónde viene lo moderno?  No lo hemos descubierto en una mina centenares de kilómetros bajo tierra, ni es la historia un objeto que se pueda tirar, modificar, re-escribir, amoldar (eso es lo que hacen los tiranos, las ideologías, etc.) ... es el resultado de mucha mucha historia.
> 
> "y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros"
> 
> Me parece que lo que tú quieres es efectivamente inventar la historia.  La historia nunca "cede paso a lo moderno" porque también lo moderno es parte de la historia y nada más.  Dentro de un siglo ya no será lo moderno.  Es más, todo lo que tú quieres que pase ahora pasará, de un modo o de otro, dentro de tiempo, si lo dejas pasar.  O sea, o cambias la lengua artificialmente ahora o dejas que se cambie a sí mismo, lo cual hará, seguro, porque si recoges esa historia que has tirado ahí a la papelera, verás que como bien has dicho, ya no hablamos como Cervantes, ni Shakespeare, ni tampoco Chaucer, menos mal, porque yo no entendería nada...  Pero eso no es resultado de ningún movimiento político o social, es resultado de la HISTORIA!  Déjalo y ya verás.  El tiempo lo cura todo, ¿No?




Nosotros escribimos la historia día a día.  Quizás me equivoqué al decir "cambiar la historia", sí realmente esa no es una frase feliz.  Quise decir, escribir la historia, seguir el curso de los tiempos, una no se puede quedar estancada en la tradición cuando se necesita avanzar.  Justamente, la historia es historia, pasado.  Los tiempos cambian y las cosas están continuamente evolucionando, por lo cual creo que nosotros debemos evolucionar también en todos los aspectos.   

Cris... casi casi ... cuántas páginas más necesitaré??


----------



## sergio11

cristóbal said:
			
		

> El tiempo lo cura todo, ¿No?


Espero que después de todo este bombardeo de ideas opuestas, nadie se haya lastimado.  Es todo un intercambio amistoso. No os lo toméis a pecho. Estoy seguro de que ésta no va a ser la última vez que discutamos esto. Este tema va a volver a asomar la cabeza muchas veces. Y no me asombraría que, si hacemos una búsqueda en el foro, encontremos otros hilos que traten del mismo tema.

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Espero que después de todo este bombardeo de ideas opuestas, nadie se haya lastimado, ¿no? Es todo un intercambio amistoso. No os lo toméis a pecho. Estoy seguro de que ésta no va a ser la última vez que discutamos esto. Este tema va a volver a asomar la cabeza muchas veces. Y no me asombraría que, si hacemos una búsqueda en el foro, encontremos otros hilos que traten del mismo tema.
> 
> Saludos




Noo!! nadie se pelea!! Sergio... en un rato nos encontramos todos en el bar de la esquina y nos tomamos unos cafecitos... te prendés con la barra??


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Noo!! nadie se pelea!! Sergio... en un rato nos encontramos todos en el bar de la esquina y nos tomamos unos cafecitos... te prendés con la barra??


 
¡Por supuesto que me prendo!  No habría placer más grande que encontrarnos todos los foreros en un café de barrio y charlar hasta la mañana siguiente.


----------



## asm

Cristobal

Mi comentario de los nombres solo iba en relacion a lo que mencionaron con respecto al cambio de apellidos, no pretendia iniciar otro hilo sobre el ya muy comentado hilo que tenemos por aca. Tu apellido no cambio, en el "spelling", mi apellido les da comezon a los americanos, no lo pueden pronunciar, te aseguro que en tres generaciones mis descendientes no lo van a ligar, foneticamente, con el de sus parientes hispanoparlantes; quizas le cambien el spelling para que suene mejor. Sé que muchos si cambiaron, algunos solo modificaron el apellido para que sonara bien (y no muy diferente a lo "americano"), otros sin embargo, adoptaron todo nuevo, cambiaron nombre y apellido. Pero en fin, eso es otro hilo, no quiero polemizar con el problema de la migracion, ya de por si es un tema espinoso.
Estamos en el problema de la ortografia y queremos decidir (ja ja, decidir) si la h se queda o se va. Este es, con otro nombre, el juicio "contra" la h. Que por lo visto tiene muchos defensores, algunos de oficio, otros de corazon, y muchos otros de corazon.





			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> Si me permitís intervenir, a pesar del hedor 'americano' y angloparlante que sale de mi teclado... sólo quería decir unas cosas...
> 
> Mi apellido no cambió cuando vinieron mis antepasados (de Alemania). Sí que cambió la pronunciación un pelín... pero el apellido es igual. Pero vamos, yo os pregunto a vosotros, ¿qué diablos suena "americano?" Tenía una profesora española que nos preguntó (a nosotros, todos americanos) ¿Por qué no tenéis apellidos americanos?
> Bueno, espero que te puedas imaginar como fue la respuesta:
> "¿Pero qué es un apellido americano?"
> Ella replicó:
> "Bueno... Smith... Jones... ¿Yo qué sé?"
> Nosotros todos juntos:
> "Esos son apellidos INGLESES. No existe ningún apellido 'AMERICANO'."
> 
> De todos modos, no siento como si hubiera perdido mis raíces ni mucho menos. Lo que sí creo es que es una pena, una lástima, y incluso un crimen cambiar la lengua por medios artificiales para complacer a algún grupo, etc.
> 
> "a veces la historia debe ceder paso a lo moderno"
> 
> Pero...
> Art, ¿no sabes de dónde viene lo moderno? No lo hemos descubierto en una mina centenares de kilómetros bajo tierra, ni es la historia un objeto que se pueda tirar, modificar, re-escribir, amoldar (eso es lo que hacen los tiranos, las ideologías, etc.) ... es el resultado de mucha mucha historia.
> 
> "y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros"
> 
> Me parece que lo que tú quieres es efectivamente inventar la historia. La historia nunca "cede paso a lo moderno" porque también lo moderno es parte de la historia y nada más. Dentro de un siglo ya no será lo moderno. Es más, todo lo que tú quieres que pase ahora pasará, de un modo o de otro, dentro de tiempo, si lo dejas pasar. O sea, o cambias la lengua artificialmente ahora o dejas que se cambie a sí mismo, lo cual hará, seguro, porque si recoges esa historia que has tirado ahí a la papelera, verás que como bien has dicho, ya no hablamos como Cervantes, ni Shakespeare, ni tampoco Chaucer, menos mal, porque yo no entendería nada... Pero eso no es resultado de ningún movimiento político o social, es resultado de la HISTORIA! Déjalo y ya verás. El tiempo lo cura todo, ¿No?


----------



## asm

COmo ya es mi costumbre, sigo votando por Artella. Veo que los argumentos de Antonio son muy solidos. SOlo quiero aportar lo siguiente:



1.- El texto que nos envio Antonio soporta - si lo hacemos artificialemente elegir entre nuestras dos posiciones - la idea de que sistemas ortograficos mas sencillos reducen problemas en la lectura. Dicho de otra forma, este estudio podria ser usado para argumentar a favor del cambio y simplificacion, no en su contra.



2.- Este foro lo he visto como un espacio de compartir ideas (y vaya que en ocasiones no nos deja ni dormir, preguntenle a la chica que durmio con "los bullies"). Sin embargo este foro no sirve en lo absoluto para tomar decisiones. Por lo mismo a la hora de argumentar siempre nos "aventamos" un poco desprotegidos, con ideas que tienen deficiencias, con logica que en ocasiones no es tan funcional, con cosas que nos laten, etc. Es por eso que es frecuente que nos estemos metiendo goles unos a otros. Muchas veces decimos que este argumento es mejor que el anterior, no sin luego lamentar que no lo dijimos como lo queriamos decir. 

Digo esto porque siento esto como partido de tenis. Los argumentos van y vienen, todos sentimos que vamos anotando puntos, incluso pensamos que el marcador nos favorece, pero ??????? ¿estamos seguros? 



3.- Veo que los dos puntos de vista tienen parte de la razon, y mucho depende desde donde estemos parados. Si pensamos mas en la tradicion, en lo que ya se ha escrito y en lo que es el status quo, no tengo ninguna duda de que es mejor quedarse donde estamos. Si la vision es mas al futuro, pensando en mas gente, incluso en la que no tiene tanto acceso a la educacion formal, entonces nos iriamos a buscar gomas (borradores) para borrar las h's (ahoritita, como diriamos en Mx). 



4.- El problema, ademas de ser linguistico, es politico, historico, social, educativo, economico, etc. Los problemas que se generan por no tener el cambio tienen implicaciones en todos estos cambios. Sin embargo los problemas que se generarian por tener dicho cambio tambien provocarian un sinnumero de inconvenientes. Muchisimos. Si los foreros no nos ponemos de acuerdo, imaginenese el "mundo exterior!".



5.- Yo soy de la idea del cambio, acepto sin embargo la idea de conservar las cosas como estan (una posicion intermedia podria incluir la idea de que el cambio se va a dar, pero solito, sin que nadie lo force. Pero eso de que nadie lo force me parece un poco ambiguo, serian las fuerzas de la historia, la economia, la educacion, etc, las que lo modificarian, asi que solito, solito, no creo). Pero en fin. 

Quiero pedir a los que no comparten esta postura que no nos tomen a mal ni piensen que somos “mal hechos” o “lousy people”; nada mas alejado de la realidad. No estamos bajando la barra ni haciendo la tabla rasa para abajo, simplemente tenemos una perspectiva diferente. 

Para algunos las reglas para escribir son el estandar a alcanzar, para otros (yo incluido) son la herramienta para llegar. SI lo comparo con el salto de altura, unos dicen que la ortografia seria la barra que hay que saltar, para mi no, para mi son los zapatos ( o las piernas, o el entrenamiento, o la entrega de corazon, o lo que quieras) o lo que hace que el atleta se lance hacia arriba para lograr llegar lo mas alto que pueda. 

Por supuesto que reconozco que algunos saltan mas alto que otros, pero ese no es el chiste, sino hacer que cada quien salte lo mas alto possible. Muy lamentablemente esta vision no es compatible con algunos que piensan que los pobres son flojos o poco inteligentes, etc. 

Lamentablemente estas personas no han visto la realidad a traves de los ojos de los que no tienen oportunidades en este rigido sistema. Pero como el sistema si permite que “algunos” progresen queremos que todos lo hagan, con esas condiciones!!!!!! En fin, este es otro tema y no seguire con el en este post, solo añadire que espero que quien critique a los pobres “holgazanes” solo por eso, sin tomar en cuenta toda su historia, su economia y sus motivaciones, ojala este suficientemente puro y limpio para hacerlo; a mi de chico me ensenaron dos principios: 1) que el que este libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra, 2) que para criticar la paja en el ojo ajeno hay que ver primero si no tenemos una “viga” en el propio. 





6.- Los que proponemos la simplificacion pensamos que en esta nueva epoca moderna necesitamos mas fondo y menos forma (seguramente los que ya se fueron no se van a enojar por quitarles las “h” a sus escritos) y que el sistema debe responder mas a la forma en la que hablamos (un hecho que ya se dio). NO es hacer mas irresponsable al holgazan, quizas es brindarle oportunidades a las “personas” para que no lleguen a ser holgazanes (esto tiene sus bemoles, lo se, hay riesgos). 



7.- Vivan los Fenicios, que despues de viajar por tanto lugar se dieron cuenta de que las palabras podrian ser representadas por simbolos, y que estos simbolos podrian tener una equivalencia fonetica. Ellos hicieron historia, cambiaron mucho a sus antepasados, seguramente les dio dolor de cabeza a sus contemporaneos. Muchos escribas de la epoca se quedaron sin chamba (trabajo) por esto novedosos fenicios que se les ocurrio poner las cosas mas faciles, para que el lenguaje escrito fuera simplemente mas sencillo y al alcance de MAS PERSONAS!



8.- SE que mi posicion tiene defectos, problemas insalvables, incongruencias y errores, pero espero que aceptemos que para donde nos movamos habra algo similar, quizas mas, quizas menos. De hecho el no movernos es en si un “movimiento” que tiene sus propias tribulaciones.



 







			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Antonio, me encantó tu mensaje!! Realmente me gustaron mucho tus palabras, y la forma en que expusiste tus argumentos, y tenés razón en lo que decís, no cuestiono nada.
> 
> No sé, yo no lo pienso tanto desde el punto de vista de lo histórico, a veces la historia debe ceder paso a lo moderno. Si no fijate que seguiríamos escribiendo como Miguel de Cervantes... como la época de las colonias acá en América, y eso ha cambiado... y ahora nos toca cambiar la historia a nosotros... esa es mi idea...
> 
> Casi casi, cambio de idea...muy buenos tus posts Antonio!


----------



## Isolde

Todo esto se inició cuando Artrella preguntó si se debería cambiar la ortografía de nuestro idioma para facilitar la lectura y escritura a los niños.  De esto hace ya 19 "páginas" y se ha conversado sobre los aspectos económicos, sociales, políticos y demás.

Pregunto:  ¿Tendríamos que tomar en cuenta lo subjetivo?

Nací, me crié, me educaron y trabajo con diferentes idiomas.  Un idioma para mí no es simplemente un medio de comunicación, no es un conjunto de reglas gramaticales, no son palabras que tienen que escribirse con una ortografía que algunos quieren hacer obsoleta.  Un idioma es un amigo, es parte de mi identidad. Soy un ser humano con "H", tengo un hogar con "H", me gusta la honestidad con "H" y detesto la hipocresía con "H".  Empiezo las cartas a mis amigos con "Querido" - no "Kerido" y aprendí en la escuela sobre Cervantes y Don Quijote - no sobre Serbantes y Don Kijote.

A ese amigo ahora lo quieren cambiar... Aún pregunto ¿Porqué?

1.  El ser humano (con "H" o sin ella...) nunca va a cambiar. Mencionaron que se facilitaría la lectura a aquellos que no tienen acceso a la educación formal...esto creo que es un factor económico y político. No es responsabilidad de la Sra Ortografía.  El cambiar la ortografía no va a crear más escuelas, pagar para más profesores, ni propagar más cultura.  Al contrario, me parece que crearía tal caos que pasarían muchas lunas antes que el orden se restableciera.

2.  ¿Quiénes ganarían gracias a todo este cambio?  ¿Se imaginan la maquinaria que habría que poner en marcha para efectuarlo?  ¿La cantidad de escuelas que se podrían construir y mejorar, así como el material didáctico que se podría comprar con el dinero que se gastaría para realizar dicho cambio? Conociendo a nuestros políticos...¡La de departamentos gubernamentales que se crearía!  Puedo ya imaginarme:  "Ministerio de la Nueva Ortografía" o "Departamento para Eliminar la "H".  Decretos-Ley a diestra y siniestra...nuevos reglamentos para que los profesores revaliden sus títulos y puedan enseñar la "nueva ortografía".  ¿Se tendrían que imprimir nuevamente todas las obras ya publicadas?  ¿Surgirían más partidos políticos, como "Partido Demócrata-Ortográfico"?  Y esto sólo para comenzar...

3. ¿Cambiar la ortografía para que a cierto grupo de gente/niños se le facilite la educación y pueda surgir o desarrollarse mejor?  Hace poco leí un artículo sobre un hombre de negocios que tenía una cadena de tiendas, habiendo empezado sólo con una...este buen señor no sabía ni leer ni escribir... Quizá ni conoce la palabra "ortografía".

4. Hablamos sobre "holgazanería".  El que es holgazán lo será con "H" o sin ella...El que no quiere estudiar, ni aprender, por más que se le dé una calculadora para Matemáticas, un mapa para Geografía, lo sienten junto a Einstein en Física, o, en este caso, le proporcionen una ortografía simplificada y ociosa NO va a estudiar.

Para concluir un ejemplo de lo que sería la nueva ortografía:

   Era un aire suabe, de pausados jiros,
   el ada Armonia ritmava sus buelos,
   e ivan frases bagas y tenues suspiros
   entre soyosos de los biolonselos.

Y espero que Rubén Darío no sea uno de los foreros!

Cheers!


----------



## Artrella

Realmente no entiendo por qué algunas personas (*y esto lo digo con todo el * *respeto que se merecen*) se hacen un mundo de problemas por algo tan sencillo.
En lugar de ver que las cosas se simplifican... ven que el mundo se derrumba.
Quizás sea yo muy optimista, o sea yo muy inocente y no me dé cuenta de nada.
Leo posts de mucha gente que parece tener miedo al cambio, gente que parece resistirse férreamente a una mejora.

_Por favor esto lo digo sin ningún ánimo de ofensa_, solamente trato de entender qué es lo que les pasa a estas personas por sus cabezas... pero como no soy entendida en asuntos de la mente humana, ya ven.. éstas son las humildes conclusiones que puedo obtener.

Y agrego esto:  realmente estoy super feliz de haber tenido tantas excelentes participaciones en esta cadena (la que publiqué temerosa de que no gustara en el foro) y de que tanta gente se haya ocupado de este tema con tanta inteligencia y madurez.  La verdad es esa, me encanta estar rodeada de gente como todos ustedes.  Gracias por darme la oportunidad de intercambiar mis humildes ideas con todos.  Saludos amigos!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

The rhetoric has escalated. Those in opposition to the proposal are now accused of being against change, modernism, the education of the poor....

Change may be beneficial, but when it is, that is not simply a function of altering something inherited. I tend to enjoy change, because it is challenging. That is not to say that I embrace it as automatically superior to that which it replaces. It is, at times, and despite fine intentions, a flop with counterproductive outcomes. 

One of the participants in this conversation spoke of an experiment with simplified spelling in Argentina. Was it successful? If so, by what measure? 

I'm really interested in some empirical evidence. So far we have discussed the proposition mostly in terms of speculative outcomes. This may be a very fine idea, or one that provides little benefit at great cost. Some facts would be helpful, to round out the impassioned enthusiasm for and against it.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## cristóbal

Hace sólo unos trescientos años que un cura de Valencia escribió el tratado de cantería con el que estoy trabajando ahora.  En su tratado, utiliza una ortografía totalmente ajena a la que yo he aprendido en los millares (vale, nueve...) de años de enseñanza en español que he tenido.  Unas palabras de este sacerdote:
assi, aora, vn, estrivos, rempujo, vtilidad, abanzadas, azia, curvidad, quadrante... y muchas muchas más...  
sin mencionar el hecho de que sus acentos estén totalmente desarreglados y mal puestos (para lo moderno, claro...)

parece la ortografía de un niño, ¿no?  La historia siempre pasa factura... ¿Por qué no dejáis que lo haga?  (maldito subjuntivo... si queréis eliminar algo, empezad con esto, luego todas esas conjugaciones.)


----------



## Artrella

*Artículo* *acerca de la Reforma Ortográfica*


----------



## antoniovf

... A ver si lo puedo explicar de forma muy sencilla.
-Hay que ver si los cambios, como ha dicho alguien (disculpen no tengo a la vista ahora mismo los mensajes anteriores), podria crear mas problemas de los que soluciona con unos costes tan grandes que habria que ver quien sale ganando en realidad.
-Nuestras normas, con algunas incongruencias, son mucho mas sencillas que los de la inmensa mayoria de los idiomas del mundo, y los niños y los que estan aprendiendo, tienen sus dificultades, cierto, pero son muy pocas comparadas con las enormes dificultades de las personas de otras culturas, como china, japon, polacos, alemanes, ingleses incluso franceses. 
-Como mucho creo que se podria estudiar el quitar excepciones a las reglas de acentuacion, que creo que son demasiadas las que hay y quizas quitar las haches iniciales (en consonancia con italiano y creo que portugues), pero tampoco esto ultimo lo tengo muy claro, porque habria que ver si merece la pena escribir ciertas palabras de forma diferente al ingles o frances (un ejemplo: history). Si tenemos en cuenta otros idiomas, mucho mas las diferencias regionales, por ejemplo, los argentinos pronuncian de forma parecida c,s, y z, lo que no esta claro es si distinguen mejor esos sonidos de los españoles, porque les suenan de la escritura, lo que tambien podria ser. Ellos no lo usan pero habria que ver si los distinguen. De hecho creo que si "imitan" el acento español el conocer la grafia seguramente les ayuda mucho. En definitiva no podrian hacerse cambios que faciliten las cosas a los argentinos (aparentemente)... y las dificulten a los españoles, o a otros grupos con otros acentos, que pasarian a tener el problema de representar diferentes fonemas con la misma grafia. 
-En definitiva, los que estudian y comparan los idiomas a fondo lo sabran mejor que yo, cre que seria muy poco lo que se puede cambiar. 
-Alguien a introducido una nueva polemica, el subjuntivo, que le parece que habria que quitarlo. Esto me parece una autentica barbaridad, ya que perderiamos una enorme capacidad expresiva que otros idiomas como el ingles, no tienen. ¿Es una simplificacion o un empobrecimiento? Yo creo que mas bien lo segundo. Y como dije antes, italiano, portugues y frances tienen subjuntivo. Supongamos que lo quitamos y que tuviera exito. Los que estudien frances o portugues, o italiano se preguntarian que esa cosa tan rara del "subjuntivo" de esos idiomas, y les costaria mucho aprenderlo y entenderlo,y tampoco entenderian por ejemplo, la mayor parte de la poesia en lengua castellana ¿Merece la pena? Yo quiero seguir entendiendo a Benedetti señores.


----------



## Artrella

antoniovf said:
			
		

> ... A ver si lo puedo explicar de forma muy sencilla.
> -Hay que ver si los cambios, como ha dicho alguien (disculpen no tengo a la vista ahora mismo los mensajes anteriores), podria crear mas problemas de los que soluciona con unos costes tan grandes que habria que ver quien sale ganando en realidad.
> -Nuestras normas, con algunas incongruencias, son mucho mas sencillas que los de la inmensa mayoria de los idiomas del mundo, y los niños y los que estan aprendiendo, tienen sus dificultades, cierto, pero son muy pocas comparadas con las enormes dificultades de las personas de otras culturas, como china, japon, polacos, alemanes, ingleses incluso franceses.
> -Como mucho creo que se podria estudiar el quitar excepciones a las reglas de acentuacion, que creo que son demasiadas las que hay y quizas quitar las haches iniciales (en consonancia con italiano y creo que portugues), pero tampoco esto ultimo lo tengo muy claro, porque habria que ver si merece la pena escribir ciertas palabras de forma diferente al ingles o frances (un ejemplo: history). Si tenemos en cuenta otros idiomas, mucho mas las diferencias regionales, por ejemplo, los argentinos pronuncian de forma parecida c,s, y z, lo que no esta claro es si distinguen mejor esos sonidos de los españoles, porque les suenan de la escritura, lo que tambien podria ser. Ellos no lo usan pero habria que ver si los distinguen. De hecho creo que si "imitan" el acento español el conocer la grafia seguramente les ayuda mucho. En definitiva no podrian hacerse cambios que faciliten las cosas a los argentinos (aparentemente)... y las dificulten a los españoles, o a otros grupos con otros acentos, que pasarian a tener el problema de representar diferentes fonemas con la misma grafia.
> -En definitiva, los que estudian y comparan los idiomas a fondo lo sabran mejor que yo, cre que seria muy poco lo que se puede cambiar.
> -Alguien *h*a (esto porque todavía no salió la  reforma...   introducido una nueva polemica, el subjuntivo, que le parece que habria que quitarlo. Esto me parece una autentica barbaridad, ya que perderiamos una enorme capacidad expresiva que otros idiomas como el ingles, no tienen. ¿Es una simplificacion o un empobrecimiento? Yo creo que mas bien lo segundo. Y como dije antes, italiano, portugues y frances tienen subjuntivo. Supongamos que lo quitamos y que tuviera exito. Los que estudien frances o portugues, o italiano se preguntarian que esa cosa tan rara del "subjuntivo" de esos idiomas, y les costaria mucho aprenderlo y entenderlo,y tampoco entenderian por ejemplo, la mayor parte de la poesia en lengua castellana ¿Merece la pena? Yo quiero seguir entendiendo a Benedetti señores.



Lo que pasa es que si uno no arriesga un poco nunca va a saber si mereció o no la pena... si nos quedamos siempre en la posición cómoda de no probar...Decime algo Antonio, vos entendés "El Lazarillo de Tormes" en su español original... fijate cómo ha cambiado el idioma español hasta nuestros días...  y sin embargo lo entendemos.  Mi ciudad se llamaba "Santa María de los Buenos Ayres"  y hoy se llama "Buenos Aires"... yo lo entiendo perfectamente... si vos vas por ciertas ciudades que conservan los carteles de las calles de la época colonial vas a ver esa hermosa letra "D" con la "E" incluída en ella... vos la entendés?... creo que sí...no?

Fijate si se entiende este texto en español antiguo... por lo que yo sé la ortografía ha cambiado.. y se sigue entendiendo perfectamente..

_Et aquellos otros que buscavan mal a aquel su privado dixiéronle una manera muy engañosa en cómo podría provar que era verdat aquello que ellos dizían, et enformaron bien al rey en una manera engañosa, segund adelante oidredes, cómo fablase con aquel su privado. Et el rey puso en su coraçón de lo fazer, et fízolo._*fuente* 

No sé, son diferentes puntos de vista.  Yo creo que no sería tan terrible este cambio...


----------



## Artrella

A forero asked for evidence in real life , well ...the substitution of the "tú" and "vosotros" for "vos/ustedes" and their respective conjugations, according to our "voseo" has helped a lot. I won't forget when I was at school and we had to "act" the "tú" within the boundaries of that school and then go home and feel free and relaxed using our "vos".
This is a page of my Artrellita's school book. You can see how the conjugation of the verbs according to the "voseo" are highlithed in red.
I think this is really positive!

 You can also read the "misspellings" in her writing..."ban" instead of "van" and "bacaciones" instead of "vacaciones"...ha ha ha!!  She likes the long "b"! and "baca*s*iones"....uuuhhhh!!!



*Libro de * *Artrellita*


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> A forero asked for evidence in real life , well ...the substitution of the "tú" and "vosotros" for "vos/ustedes" and their respective conjugations, according to our "voseo" has helped a lot. I won't forget when I was at school and we had to "act" the "tú" within the boundaries of that school and then go home and feel free and relaxed using our "vos".



Artis, we used to learn how to conjugate "tú" but we didn't have to *use *it. I was never asked or forced to speak to the kids in my class with "tú". 

Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong, but when people want evidence, I think they want to know the consequences of a reform, or they would like to see the "damage" that we are incurring in without a reform. (I'm sorry, I have to quote the damage, since I don' think the consequences are that bad.)

besos


 MJ


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Artis, we used to learn how to conjugate "tú" but we didn't have to *use *it. I was never asked or forced to speak to the kids in my class with "tú".
> 
> Anyway, correct me if I'm wrong, but when people want evidence, I think they want to know the consequences of a reform, or they would like to see the "damage" that we are incurring in without a reform. (I'm sorry, I have to quote the damage, since I don' think the consequences are that bad.)
> 
> besos
> 
> MJ




Ayyy MJ!!! Me hacés quedar como una momia de 700.000 años!!! En mi "era" me hacían decir "tú" en el cole...aarrgghh y pronunciar la "ll/y" , "cabalio", "io",
"zapalio"!!!!!!!!!!
Lo que yo quiero mostrar con mi post anterior, es que funcionó tan bien el tema de la inclusión del "voseo" en el DRAE, que ahora los libros pueden ser escritos y enseñados tal cual hablamos nosotros en la vida "extraescolar" lo cual es la mejor manera de aprender, ligando los conocimientos impartidos en el aula con la experiencia real de la vida cotidiana.  Y es más, si vos te fijás en cómo están resaltadas estas palabras, verás que lo que se pretende aqui es enseñar las conjugaciones verbales... en este caso sería un imperativo??, un pedido?? una orden??
No veo que ningún chico o grande se queje o haya tenido algún daño en su sistema "cognitivo".

Besis amiguita!!


----------



## Phryne

> 3.- Veo que los dos puntos de vista tienen parte de la razon, y mucho depende desde donde estemos parados. Si pensamos mas en la tradicion, en lo que ya se ha escrito y en lo que es el *status quo*, no tengo ninguna duda de que es mejor quedarse donde estamos. Si la vision es mas al futuro, pensando en mas gente, incluso en la que no tiene tanto acceso a la educacion formal, entonces nos iriamos a buscar gomas (borradores) para borrar las h's (ahoritita, como diriamos en Mx).



Disculpame que te marque esto, pero me resulta un tanto delicado usar el concepto de "status quo" cuando sabemos que está ligado a prácticas políticas reaccionarias. Yo no creo que nadie aquí hable de continuar con el castellano de Cervantes, sino que somos muy escépticos en creer que tal reforma vaya a solucionar problemas coyunturales, realmente le alivie a alguien el proceso de aprendizaje y por sobre todo, creemos--o yo creo, al menos--que o reformamos medio pelo y no cambiamos nada, o reformamos todo y terminamos con un cocoliche de castellano casi inteligible de región a región. 

Creer que no nos gusta el cambio es confundir las cosas. Yo propicio el cambio, pero siempre y cuando sea favorable y no nos meta en camisa de once varas como veo que hará en este caso (como el crudo ejemplo de Filipinas contado por Sergio).


----------



## shoestring

I guess I understand the the reason for all of this discussion, but at the same time it seems fairly ridiculous.  As far as I can tell, Spanish speakers have it quite easy when it comes to spelling.  Having more than one letter that represents the same sound in a few select cases doesn't require much extra attention or thought.  Everyone here that has learned English knows that spelling in our language requires just as much memorization as it does logic.  And then there are languages like Thai, which has 44 consonants for about 1/3 as many consonant sounds and 28 vowels which are essentially half that many sounds.  So please, appreciate that having to know when to use B or V is really not that big of a deal!


----------



## cuchuflete

Here's a thought.  Those who are proponents of simplified orthography should simply begin to write the way they choose to.  The RAE and it's brother/sister institutions may take note.

Languages and standards evolve.  The rate at which they do so varies with popular usage.  Yes, that is a trite statement.  If you believe that the current system is flawed, don't use it. Substitute your own. Observe the results.


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ayyy MJ!!! Me hacés quedar como una momia de 700.000 años!!! En mi "era" me hacían decir "tú" en el cole...aarrgghh y pronunciar la "ll/y" , "cabalio", "io",
> "zapalio"!!!!!!!!!!


 Oops! Bueno, pero no te sientas mal, habrán sido locuras de tu colegio, tal vez. 1. Sos sólo un poquito mayor que yo. 2. Mi mamá que sí es bastante mayor que vos nunca fue forzada a hablar de "tú". No es cosa de edad... 
Por otro lado, mi maestra también decia "vvvvaca" o pronunciaba la "ll" distintas a las "y griegas" supongo que para que podamos recordar mejor porque nunca me hicieron hablar así. 
[/quote] Lo que yo quiero mostrar con mi post anterior, es que funcionó tan bien el tema de la inclusión del "voseo" en el DRAE, que ahora los libros pueden ser escritos y enseñados tal cual hablamos nosotros en la vida "extraescolar" lo cual es la mejor manera de aprender, ligando los conocimientos impartidos en el aula con la experiencia real de la vida cotidiana. Y es más, si vos te fijás en cómo están resaltadas estas palabras, verás que lo que se pretende aqui es enseñar las conjugaciones verbales... en este caso sería un imperativo??, un pedido?? una orden??
No veo que ningún chico o grande se queje o haya tenido algún daño en su sistema "cognitivo".  [/QUOTE]
Es que a mí no me que parece la reforma ortógrafica sea lo mismo que incluir el voseo. No incluir el voseo significaba no representar el habla de más de 40 millones de personas (o la cifra de gente que habla de vos). La escritura, en cambio, aún tiene coherencia porque más allá de que la "hache" a veces parezca que no tiene razón de ser por ser muda, se lee de la misma forma en todos los casos (salvo después de la "c"), o la "v" siempre se lee "b". Es decir, ambas tienen lógica y es consistente su sónido fónico. En dicho caso nadie me está forzando el habla como si lo están haciendo si pretenden que hable de "tú". 

Me quedó la misma duda de siempre. No hay una sola región en el mundo hispano que pronuncie la "v" como labiodental?

besis, Artis


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Here's a thought. Those who are proponents of simplified orthography should simply begin to write the way they choose to. The RAE and it's brother/sister institutions may take note.
> 
> Languages and standards evolve. The rate at which they do so varies with popular usage. Yes, that is a trite statement. If you believe that the current system is flawed, don't use it. Substitute your own. Observe the results.




  I like this!


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Here's a thought.  Those who are proponents of simplified orthography should simply begin to write the way they choose to.  The RAE and it's brother/sister institutions may take note.
> 
> Languages and standards evolve.  The rate at which they do so varies with popular usage.  Yes, that is a trite statement.  If you believe that the current system is flawed, don't use it. Substitute your own. Observe the results.




You are right.  That has happened before, and nobody died of it.


----------



## cristóbal

I thenk I wihl stahrt to writ lik thihs.
Iht maks mohr sehns to me. 

¿K os parethe?


----------



## sergio11

cristóbal said:
			
		

> I thenk I wihl stahrt to writ lik thihs.
> Iht maks mohr sehns to me.
> 
> ¿K os parethe?


This is exactly what Cuchuflete was referring to when he said "...observe the results..."  Lo captaste bien, Cristóbal.   



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Ayyy MJ!!! Me hacés quedar como una momia de 700.000 años!!! En mi "era" me hacían decir "tú" en el cole...


Only 700,000 years old? I am older than that and was never forced to use the "tu' and the "vosotros" in school. We learned it, but we never had to use it.  



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...aarrgghh...


Te felicito, Artrella; veo ya empezaste a simplificar la ortografía. Yo habría esperado por lo menos unas cuantas "a"-es y unas cuantas "r"-es más.


----------



## Isolde

Originalmente publicado por *cuchuflete*
_Here's a thought. Those who are proponents of simplified orthography should simply begin to write the way they choose to. The RAE and it's brother/sister institutions may take note._

_Languages and standards evolve. The rate at which they do so varies with popular usage. Yes, that is a trite statement. If you believe that the current system is flawed, don't use it. Substitute your own. Observe the results._


Cuchuflete....orthographic anarchy??? 



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> You are right. That has happened before, and nobody died of it.


 
Wouldn't be so sure.....whilst people in high places waste resources, money and time implementing reforms that will bring little or no improvement to the life of the citizens of a country...people actually die because of a miriad of reasons, and it certainly has nothing to do with mobilizing a whole machinery in order to change the Orthography of a language mostly spoken in third world countries. It is a matter of having our priorities right.

It's only a passing thought...

Cheers!


----------



## Artrella

Isolde said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be so sure.....whilst people in high places waste resources, money and time implementing reforms that will bring little or no improvement to the life of the citizens of a country...people actually die because of a miriad of reasons, and it certainly has nothing to do with mobilizing a whole machinery in order to change the Orthography of a language mostly spoken in third world countries. It is a matter of having our priorities right.
> 
> It's only a passing thought...
> 
> Cheers!





Isolde... you are right...I've lived in Lima for 4 years... and I those times people had to "buy" water in certain "pueblos jóvenes"... and here in my country children die of starvation...
Priorities?  Yes I know and I fully agree with you...


----------



## sergio11

As I had promised, I asked my Philipino friends whether their simplified alphabet had made things easier for learning, and they told me that it did not make any difference, because 1) in the remote areas of the country where there are no schools, it doesn't matter whether you have a 15 letter alphabet or a 200 letter alphabet; they don't have access to it either way, and 2) where there are schools, everybody learns the full Latin alphabet anyway; *ALL* want to learn English and they have no problem learning it. 

Of course, Spanish and Tagalog are not the same, and the experience may not be portable from one language to the other, but it is something to take into account.


----------



## uaxuctum

Phryne said:
			
		

> El "vos" apareció solo. Vaya uno a saber cómo fue que la gente lo adoptó reemplazando al "tú" Esa historia la desconozco.


No, por supuesto que el _vos_ no apareció solo como por arte de magia. 

Busca en la web (*) el ensayo _El voseo en la historia y en la lengua de hoy - Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual_, de Norma Beatriz Carricaburo, donde encontrarás toda la historia del voseo detallada con pelos y señales.

------
(*) Lo siento, no se me permite poner directamente el enlace al mismo aquí ya que incomprensiblemente me sale un mensaje diciendo que retire todo enlace del texto antes de poder enviar el comentario, pese a que según la norma nº14 del foro referente a citar contenido se dice explícitamente que lo adecuado es evitar citar y en su lugar poner un enlace:

_14. No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. *A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.*_

Algún moderador por favor que me explique la obvia incongruencia entre la política explícita del foro acerca de los enlaces y la realidad palpable a la hora de intentar enviar un mensaje que contenga un enlace y que es que el mismo se rechaza automáticamente con el siguiente mensaje:

_The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:

Your Post contains one or more URLs, please remove them before submitting your message again.
_

_Please also understand that no promotion of websites, products or services is permitted in these forums._
_(If you repeatedly receive this error, delete your entire message and start again to completely remove the URL.)_


----------



## supercrom

No te preocupes, uaxuctum.
Lo que sucede es que tienes que ser un miembro con un mínimo de cuarenta mensajes para poder publicar un enlace.
Te sugiero que coloques el mismo en letras separadas con espacio... o sin el "http://(www)", puedes explicar algo más si deseas.

*Supercrom*


----------



## supercrom

> Originalmente escrito por *Phryne*
> El "vos" apareció solo. Vaya uno a saber cómo fue que la gente lo adoptó reemplazando al "tú" Esa historia la desconozco.


 Y me olvidé, tienes razón el voseo no apareció de la nada, ni del aire (como los huevos de las gallinas ponedoras). La utilización del *vos* (plural) y del *tú* (singular) se da desde el latín... más bien yo diría que es un uso conservador el del español argentino.

*Supercrom*


----------



## uaxuctum

Phryne said:
			
		

> Me quedó la misma duda de siempre. No hay una sola región en el mundo hispano que pronuncie la "v" como labiodental?


Dejando de lado el caso de ciertas zonas bilingües como Cataluña en donde se origina por contacto cotidiano con la otra lengua con la que convive, la pronunciación de la "v" ortográfica como fricativa labiodental es un fenómeno de pronunciación ortográfica (lo mismo que pronunciar la t de "listen" en inglés) e hipercorrección (como al decir "bacalado" por "bacalao") y denota afectación y desconocimiento de la historia de la lengua.

La distinción fonémica entre /b/ y /v/ no es propia del español moderno, sino del español medieval, habiéndose perdido todo rastro allá por el siglo XVI (más o menos cuando se perdieron las sibilantes sonoras que también son sonidos propios del español medieval y no del moderno). Es más, es probable que el sonido de fricativa labiodental no haya formado parte nunca del sistema fonológico del español, ni siquiera del medieval, correspondiendo en tal caso el fonema medieval /v/ no a una fricativa labiodental (como la del inglés o el italiano) sino a una fricativa bilabial (igual a como pronunciamos la b/v intervocálica en el español moderno, por ejemplo en "ave" y "haba") que se opondría a /b/ oclusiva bilabial (como la b/v moderna tras nasal, por ejemplo en "ambos" y "envío"), hasta que finalmente ambas confluyeron en el fonema actual en el que dichos sonidos son alófonos (esto es, variantes no distintivas del mismo fonema cuya distribución depende del contexto fonético, análogamente a los alófonos oclusivo y fricativo/aproximante de /d/ y /g/).

El fenómeno moderno de diferenciar en el habla las grafías "b" y "v" pronunciando la segunda como fricativa labiodental se originó al parecer en la zona del Río de la Plata entre gente que quería dárselas de muy culta sin realmente serlo (quizá influyó la inmigración italiana), y de ahí se ha ido irradiando a otras zonas del continente gracias a la percepción completamente errada pero bastante popular de que hacer dicha distinción es signo de cultura y educación (cuando en realidad es signo de pedantería y de desconocimiento de la historia y realidad de la lengua).


----------



## Artrella

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> El fenómeno moderno de diferenciar en el habla las grafías "b" y "v" pronunciando la segunda como fricativa labiodental se originó al parecer en la zona del Río de la Plata entre *gente que quería dárselas de muy culta sin realmente serlo * (quizá influyó la inmigración italiana), y de ahí se ha ido irradiando a otras zonas del continente gracias a la percepción completamente errada pero bastante popular de que hacer dicha distinción es signo de cultura y educación (cuando en realidad es *signo de pedantería * y de desconocimiento de la historia y realidad de la lengua).




Bueno!! Una razón más para "erradicar la pedantería y  los falsos intelectuales" a través de una reforma ortográfica que solo deje una de las dos letras para que "los que se las dan de cultos" no tengan con qué.


----------



## supercrom

Perdóname si suena algo pedante esto, pero... las lenguas naturales son justamente eso, producto de la necesidad natural de un medio de comunicación lingüístico que una comunidad tiene respecto de sus experiencias y demás situaciones que rodean su medio de vida.
Es por ello que las lenguas naturales no suelen ser uniformes, mientras que las artificiales sí, como es el caso del esperanto.
Ahora, acerca del inglés tenemos al gran G. Bernard Shaw (autor del famoso Pygmalion) que intentó reformar el alphabeto inglés sin éxito, a pesar de ser alguien respetado y apreciado. Su alfabeto se basaba en la pronunciación, esto es, en lo fonético. Ver más info con un clic en: http://shawalphabet.com/.

*Supercrom*


----------



## sergio11

supercrom said:
			
		

> Ahora, acerca del inglés tenemos al gran G. Bernard Shaw (autor del famoso Pygmalion) que intentó reformar el alphabeto inglés sin éxito, a pesar de ser alguien respetado y apreciado. Su alfabeto se basaba en la pronunciación, esto es, en lo fonético. Ver más info con un clic en: http://shawalphabet.com/.
> 
> *Supercrom*


 
No sé qué habrá querido hacer Shaw, pero simplificar no era.  Es un alfabeto rarísimo y dificilísimo, que para colmo tiene 73 letras.   Es más fácil aprender el alfabeto griego y ruso juntos que aprender eso.


----------



## rayb

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> Dejando de lado el caso de ciertas zonas bilingües como Cataluña en donde se origina por contacto cotidiano con la otra lengua con la que convive, la pronunciación de la "v" ortográfica como fricativa labiodental es un fenómeno de pronunciación ortográfica (lo mismo que pronunciar la t de "listen" en inglés) e hipercorrección (como al decir "bacalado" por "bacalao") y denota afectación y desconocimiento de la historia de la lengua.
> 
> La distinción fonémica entre /b/ y /v/ no es propia del español moderno, sino del español medieval, habiéndose perdido todo rastro allá por el siglo XVI (más o menos cuando se perdieron las sibilantes sonoras que también son sonidos propios del español medieval y no del moderno). Es más, es probable que el sonido de fricativa labiodental no haya formado parte nunca del sistema fonológico del español, ni siquiera del medieval, correspondiendo en tal caso el fonema medieval /v/ no a una fricativa labiodental (como la del inglés o el italiano) sino a una fricativa bilabial (igual a como pronunciamos la b/v intervocálica en el español moderno, por ejemplo en "ave" y "haba") que se opondría a /b/ oclusiva bilabial (como la b/v moderna tras nasal, por ejemplo en "ambos" y "envío"), hasta que finalmente ambas confluyeron en el fonema actual en el que dichos sonidos son alófonos (esto es, variantes no distintivas del mismo fonema cuya distribución depende del contexto fonético, análogamente a los alófonos oclusivo y fricativo/aproximante de /d/ y /g/).
> 
> El fenómeno moderno de diferenciar en el habla las grafías "b" y "v" pronunciando la segunda como fricativa labiodental se originó al parecer en la zona del Río de la Plata entre gente que quería dárselas de muy culta sin realmente serlo (quizá influyó la inmigración italiana), y de ahí se ha ido irradiando a otras zonas del continente gracias a la percepción completamente errada pero bastante popular de que hacer dicha distinción es signo de cultura y educación (cuando en realidad es signo de pedantería y de desconocimiento de la historia y realidad de la lengua).


 
Muy interesante, uaxuctum. De verdad, no tenía idea que la distinción entre  la b y la v, que nos inculcan a sangre y a fuego en nuestras escuelas en Chile, no era sino una mera pedantería rioplatense.

Lo que sí siempre me ha intrigado es por qué si en francés se distingue claramente la b de la v, en Francia se habla de "pays basque" y en España de "país vasco". Otro tanto ocurre en Miami, donde en inglés se habla de Kay Biscaine y en español de Cayo Vizcaíno. ¿Quizás sí sabes por qué?


----------



## Phryne

rayb said:
			
		

> Muy interesante, uaxuctum. De verdad, no tenía idea que la distinción entre la b y la v, que nos inculcan a sangre y a fuego en nuestras escuelas en Chile, no era sino una mera pedantería rioplatense.


Bueno... en Chile puede estar inculcada por otros motivos y no necesariamente relacionados con las costumbres rioplatenses. 
Y en lo que respecta al Río de la Plata, es muy posible que haya sido pronunciado por los italianos como sugiere uaxuctum, y no como signo de "pedantería". Eso no lo sabemos. Sin embargo, de las pocas personas que conocí en mi vida que sí decían _*v*aca_ una era mi abuela, muy casualmente descendiente de italianos e italoparlante. Los italianos nos dejaron el acento, muchas palabras y mucho  lunfardo, no me extraña que por un tiempo hayan pronunciado las *v* como fricativas labiodentales. También quiero aclarar que cuando llegaron los inmigrantes, tanto hablar italiano, cocoliche (le mezcla del italiano con el castellano) o con acento italiano no era considerado "fino", por lo tanto me parece que si ese es su origen, de pendate no tuvo nada.

saludos


----------



## Phryne

uaxuctum said:
			
		

> No, por supuesto que el _vos_ no apareció solo como por arte de magia.
> 
> Busca en la web (*) el ensayo _El voseo en la historia y en la lengua de hoy - Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual_, de Norma Beatriz Carricaburo, donde encontrarás toda la historia del voseo detallada con pelos y señales.





			
				uaxuctum said:
			
		

> El fenómeno moderno de diferenciar en el habla las grafías "b" y "v" pronunciando la segunda como fricativa labiodental se originó al parecer en la zona del Río de la Plata entre gente que quería dárselas de muy culta sin realmente serlo (quizá influyó la inmigración italiana), y de ahí se ha ido irradiando a otras zonas del continente gracias a la percepción completamente errada pero bastante popular de que hacer dicha distinción es signo de cultura y educación (cuando en realidad es signo de pedantería y de desconocimiento de la historia y realidad de la lengua).



 Muchas gracias por los datos!!!!!


----------



## supercrom

Obviamente sólo fue una propuesta (incluso su uso es complejo), ¡pero claro que es más fácil la economía de pocas letras para generar mayores representaciones de sonidos!, desde luego que con cuidado y siendo siempre consecuentes. Sin embargo, procesos evolutivos usuales en todo ente vivo (como la lengua, en realidad los hablantes la mantienen así) modifican algunos componentes como el fonético.

*Supercrom*


----------



## rayb

Phryne said:
			
		

> Bueno... en Chile puede estar inculcada por otros motivos y no necesariamente relacionados con las costumbres rioplatenses.
> saludos


 
Yo no digo que en Chile no haya sido también un influjo rioplatense. De repente sí, en verdad no lo sé. Total, hemos recibido tantos influjos rioplatences que por qué no éste también.


----------



## Artrella

> English spelling is frequently based on factors besides pronunciation.  For example, the "c" represents three different sounds in "electrical", "electricity" and "electrician", but is spelled the same in all to show that the words are related.



I've read this in *this * *place*.  This link was provided by Everness in his thread "Nucular.." (Cultural Issues).

Now I come to think, that English speakers have to keep the same letter because of meaning and not because of the sound.  
Do we have sth similar in Spanish?  I cannot think of an example... can you?


----------



## supercrom

> Originally posted by *Nil*
> Do we have sth similar in Spanish? I cannot think of an example... can you?


 For example: pes*c*o, pes*c*ador, but pes*qu*é.
ele*g*í, eli*j*o,
ciru*g*ía, ciru*j*ano.
pare*c*er, pare*z*co
and many more.
Maybe sinta*x*is, sintá*ct*ico

We pay attention to the sound, and, according to it, we use a different letter.
It is possible you find some counterexamples (now I cannot remember any).

*Supercrom*


----------



## jmx

Artrella said:
			
		

> I've read this in *this **place*. This link was provided by Everness in his thread "Nucular.." (Cultural Issues).
> 
> Now I come to think, that English speakers have to keep the same letter because of meaning and not because of the sound.
> Do we have sth similar in Spanish? I cannot think of an example... can you?


Un ejemplo en castellano de ortografía 'histórica' podría ser *p*sicología. No creo que nadie pronuncie esa 'p', sin embargo a mí me parece bien en este caso que se conserve, para mantener la 'internacionalidad' de la raíz.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Un ejemplo en castellano de ortografía 'histórica' podría ser *p*sicología. No creo que nadie pronuncie esa 'p', sin embargo a mí me parece bien en este caso que se conserve, para mantener la 'internacionalidad' de la raíz.




Coincido en eso de la_ internacionalidad _, quizás porque sea una palabra relacionada con las ciencias. Yo prefiero "psicología", es como que si le saco la "p" está "mal dicho",pero yo pronuncio  la "p"!  
Lo mismo que _septiembre_y _setiembre_.  Prefiero "septiembre" y lo pronuncio "septiembre", ahora tendría que investigar un poquito para ver por qué se produjo este cambio, que llevó a la Academia a considerar dos sonidos para la misma palabra.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

Yo *sí* pronuncio la 'p' de septiembre. Y más aún la de séptimo. La RAE dice :

"... conforme al uso de lenguas modernas de cultura es recomendable la conservación del grupo ps- ...
De manera análoga, se recomienda conservar el grupo -pt- en palabras como séptimo, septiembre, etc.".

En mi opinión el enunciado es deliberadamente ambiguo. Parece darse a entender que la gente siempre pronuncia "setiembre", pero no es así.

De todos modos uno nunca sabe lo que hacen los demás. Yo pensaba que nadie pronunciaba la 'p' de psicología, y acabo de descubrir que estaba equivocado. Una pregunta, Artrella, ¿ la pronuncias siempre o sólo cuando pones cuidado ?


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo *sí* pronuncio la 'p' de septiembre. Y más aún la de séptimo. La RAE dice :
> 
> "... conforme al uso de lenguas modernas de cultura es recomendable la conservación del grupo ps- ...
> De manera análoga, se recomienda conservar el grupo -pt- en palabras como séptimo, septiembre, etc.".
> 
> En mi opinión el enunciado es deliberadamente ambiguo. Parece darse a entender que la gente siempre pronuncia "setiembre", pero no es así.
> 
> De todos modos uno nunca sabe lo que hacen los demás. Yo pensaba que nadie pronunciaba la 'p' de psicología, y acabo de descubrir que estaba equivocado. Una pregunta, Artrella, ¿ la pronuncias siempre o sólo cuando pones cuidado ?





Siempre!! Lo mismo que septiembre...no me gusta el sonido sin la "p" me parece como de poca educación...no me preguntes por qué, porque no lo sé, es una sensación, quizás sea porque al ser más difícil de pronunciar me parezca como "más educado"...
Cuando pronuncio "psicología" no es que la "P" me sale como un grito...pero sí le da un sonido diferente a la "s"...distinto de si la pronunciara con "s" inicial... la "p" inicial apaga el sonido fricativo de la "s".

En cuanto a septimo, septiembre... escucho a mucha gente de algunos países de Latinoamérica decir "séctimo" "sectiembre"...

*Una pregunta*... cómo pronunciamos la palabra *"OBVIO*"... por qué necesitamos esas dos letras "B" y "V" juntas?  Qué diferencia hay entre poner sólo una de ellas (cualquiera) y las dos juntas?  Para qué poner las dos?


----------



## jmx

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Una pregunta*... cómo pronunciamos la palabra *"OBVIO*"... por qué necesitamos esas dos letras "B" y "V" juntas? Qué diferencia hay entre poner sólo una de ellas (cualquiera) y las dos juntas? Para qué poner las dos?


Yo lo pronuncio [óbjo] pero quizá a veces algo así como [óbbjo]... no estoy seguro... en el lenguaje espontáneo, me sale más natural 'evidente'. De todos modos tampoco se me ocurre un motivo para cambiar la palabra.

Ah, por si no lo he dicho antes, soy contrario a reformas radicales de la ortografía. Una falta de ortografía no le hace daño a nadie.


----------



## Artrella

jmartins said:
			
		

> Yo lo pronuncio [óbjo] pero quizá a veces algo así como [óbbjo]... no estoy seguro... en el lenguaje espontáneo, me sale más natural 'evidente'. De todos modos tampoco se me ocurre un motivo para cambiar la palabra.
> 
> Ah, por si no lo he dicho antes, soy contrario a reformas radicales de la ortografía. Una falta de ortografía no le hace daño a nadie.




Lo sé, jmartins..sé que te oponés a la reforma radical... acá se usa mucho entre los jóvenes (y no tan jóvenes  ) decir "Obvvvvvviooo"... y exageran al pronunciar...  Los motivos por los cuales se me ocurre que sería bueno modificar algunas partes de las normas ortográficas ya están plasmados en mis mensajes anteriores.
Y una falta de ortografía no le hace mal a nadie...seguro.. pero qué necesidad hay de tenerla si se podría evitar?


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Siempre!! Lo mismo que septiembre...no me gusta el sonido sin la "p" me parece como de poca educación...no me preguntes por qué, porque no lo sé, es una sensación, quizás sea porque al ser más difícil de pronunciar me parezca como "más educado"...
> Cuando pronuncio "psicología" no es que la "P" me sale como un grito...pero sí le da un sonido diferente a la "s"...distinto de si la pronunciara con "s" inicial... la "p" inicial apaga el sonido fricativo de la "s".
> 
> En cuanto a septimo, septiembre... escucho a mucha gente de algunos países de Latinoamérica decir "séctimo" "sectiembre"...


 
Art, al igual que tú, yo pronuncio y escribo la "p" de "septiembre". Sé que la RAE acepta "setiembre", quizás por lo mismo no me molesta que otros se coman la "p", tanto escrita como oral. En cuanto a "séctimo" y "sectiembre", también lo he escuchado, aunque nunca lo he viso escrito.Tal vez no sea sino un defecto de pronunciación.

En cambio, como nieto e hijo de psiquiatra, nací escribiendo "psiquiatría " y "psicología" con "p", pero sin pronunciar la "p". Más tarde, la RAE aceptó comerse la "p", obviamente ya era muy tarde para mí cambiar la escritura. Máxime que los hospitales, clínicas y escuelas a los que mis antepasados estuvieron vinculados conservaron, al menos hasta el día de hoy, la "p" en su escritura.

Volviendo a tu consulta original, sobre la misma letra asociada a fonemas diferentes, siempre me ha intrigado por qué la "g" delante de "e" e "i" se pronucia como "j". Aun cuando he de reconocer que, en Chile al menos, "ge" se pronuncia errónea y casi imperceptiblemente como "jie".


----------



## Artrella

Siguiendo con el hilo de los cambios de letras para el mismo fonema, rayb, siempre me he preguntado por qué en castellano no se pueden escribir las sílabas "ze" "zi" y tienen que ser cambiadas por la letra "c".

Ejemplo

Pez == _peces_ y no _pezes_

Acá no se estaría "guardando" el sonido, al menos en España, donde diferencian bien los tres sonidos /c/, /s/, /z/.  Es decir aquí no se seguiría el criterio de cambiar la "j" por "g" para mantener el sonido.   Entonces???


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Siguiendo con el hilo de los cambios de letras para el mismo fonema, rayb, siempre me he preguntado por qué en castellano no se pueden escribir las sílabas "ze" "zi" y tienen que ser cambiadas por la letra "c".
> 
> Ejemplo
> 
> Pez == _peces_ y no _pezes_
> 
> Acá no se estaría "guardando" el sonido, al menos en España, donde diferencian bien los tres sonidos /c/, /s/, /z/. Es decir aquí no se seguiría el criterio de cambiar la "j" por "g" para mantener el sonido. Entonces???


 
Art, al menos por ahora, yo no estoy proponiendo nada. Sólo quisiera saber las razones que justifican escribir el mismo fonema con dos letras distintas.

Con todo, si sigo hilvanano este "thread" capaz que pronto me convieratas a tu radicalismo militante.


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Art, al menos por ahora, yo no estoy proponiendo nada. *Sólo quisiera saber las razones que justifican escribir el mismo fonema con dos letras distintas.*
> Con todo, si sigo hilvanano este "thread" capaz que pronto me convieratas a tu radicalismo militante.




Eso mismo quisiera saber yo.  Si hay una explicación fuerte y concreta, yo me quedo tranquila... pero hasta ahora solo veo la inutilidad de mantener varias letras para un mismo sonido.

Dale Rayb! Pasate a mi lado!


----------



## Outsider

Artrella said:
			
		

> Siguiendo con el hilo de los cambios de letras para el mismo fonema, rayb, siempre me he preguntado por qué en castellano no se pueden escribir las sílabas "ze" "zi" y tienen que ser cambiadas por la letra "c".
> 
> Ejemplo
> 
> Pez == _peces_ y no _pezes_
> 
> Acá no se estaría "guardando" el sonido, al menos en España, donde diferencian bien los tres sonidos /c/, /s/, /z/.  Es decir aquí no se seguiría el criterio de cambiar la "j" por "g" para mantener el sonido.   Entonces???


It seems that Medieval Spanish had two sounds, written _z_ and _c, ç_ (_c_ only before _e, i_; _ç_ otherwise). 
However, as the Middle Ages came to an end, Spanish underwent important phonetic changes. The phonetic distinction between _c/ç_ and _z_ disappeared. They became the same sound.
That change created redundancies in the spelling, because _ça, ce, ci, ço, ço_ started to be pronounced the same way as _za, ze, zi, zo, zu_. In time, Spanish authors took advantage of this to get rid of the symbol _ç_, which was no longer necessary: since _ç_ and _z_ were now pronounced the same way, it was conventioned that the latter should replace the former. For example, instead of writing _çapato_, they began to write _zapato_.
The next step was to replace _z_ with _c_ in _ze, zi_, which eliminated all the redundancies, thus making _z_ and _c_ (before _e, i_) complementary: _za, __ce, ci, zo, zu_.
I think this was the general idea, although I understand that there are some exceptions where the spellings _ze, zi_ are allowed.


----------



## asm

Sigue hilvanando y VOTA por Artella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Mi voto es por ella 
La "H" "a"  muerto viva Artella!!!!!!!!!!



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Con todo, si sigo hilvanano este "thread" capaz que pronto me convieratas a tu radicalismo militante.


----------



## Outsider

Someone agrees with me. 



> [...] la ortografía en una lengua no es tan arbitraria como parece y responde no sólo a la representación fonética de las lenguas, sino que sobre todo, supone un elemento de cohesión que fija una norma escrita única en las lenguas que son comunes a países diferentes.
> 
> ¿Para qué sirve la ortografía?


----------



## sergio11

Artrella said:
			
		

> Siguiendo con el hilo de los cambios de letras para el mismo fonema, rayb, siempre me he preguntado por qué en castellano no se pueden escribir las sílabas "ze" "zi" y tienen que ser cambiadas por la letra "c".


 En la mayoría de estos casos la letra original en la raíz de la palabra es la "c", y el agregado de la "z" es un desarrollo posterior, por parte de gente que estaba a favor de la reforma ortográfica de Artrella. Como ves, Artrella, tu idea no es nueva. Se ha ido haciendo a lo largo de toda la historia, y cada tanto se implementa en forma masiva y las academias de las lenguas _(no sé si existen academias como la RAE en otras lenguas)_ deciden que ya es hora de aceptar ese uso como normativo. 

Por lo que yo tengo entendido, raramente sucede al revés, que las academias decidan una cosa y se lo impongan al público. En general, las academias siguen el uso del público. Si ven que un uso se ha generalizado, lo adoptan.

Es mi modesta opinión. Puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Como ves, Artrella, tu idea no es nueva. Se ha ido haciendo a lo largo de toda la historia, y cada tanto se implementa en forma masiva y las academias de las lenguas _(no sé si existen academias como la RAE en otras lenguas)_ deciden que ya es hora de aceptar ese uso como normativo.
> 
> Por lo que yo tengo entendido, raramente sucede al revés, que las academias decidan una cosa y se lo impongan al público. En general, las academias siguen el uso del público. Si ven que un uso se ha generalizado, lo adoptan.
> 
> Es mi modesta opinión. Puedo estar equivocado.



Gracias Sergio!! Me das la razón...ves? cambiaron las reglas (antes de mi propuesta..je je je) y estamos todos bien... el mundo siguió dando vueltas.

En cuanto al uso y las normas, el orden y las imposiciones... creo que si ven el cuaderno de unos cuantos chicos se van a dar cuenta de que la "h" no se USA!!!  

Saludos!


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Gracias Sergio!! Me das la razón...ves? cambiaron las reglas (antes de mi propuesta..je je je) y estamos todos bien... el mundo siguió dando vueltas.
> 
> En cuanto al uso y las normas, el orden y las imposiciones... creo que si ven el cuaderno de unos cuantos chicos se van a dar cuenta de que la "h" no se USA!!!
> 
> Saludos!



Artis... en realidad no te está dando la razón.  Dice que primero la gente cambió el uso, y después la academia lo aceptó. En este caso, nosotros aún usamos la hache, convengamos que aún se considera mal escrito evitarla.... 

Lo que yo no sé es si realmente sucedió así. Tengamos en cuenta cuanta gente es alfabeta hoy y cuánta en época de dicha reforma... 

besos

[/quote=sergio]Por lo que yo tengo entendido, raramente sucede al revés, que las academias decidan una cosa y se lo impongan al público. En general, las academias siguen el uso del público. Si ven que un uso se ha generalizado, lo adoptan.[/quote]


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Artis... en realidad no te está dando la razón.  Dice que primero la gente cambió el uso, y después la academia lo aceptó. En este caso, nosotros aún usamos la hache, convengamos que aún se considera mal escrito evitarla....
> 
> Lo que yo no sé es si realmente sucedió así. Tengamos en cuenta cuanta gente es alfabeta hoy y cuánta en época de dicha reforma...
> 
> besos
> 
> [/quote=sergio]Por lo que yo tengo entendido, raramente sucede al revés, que las academias decidan una cosa y se lo impongan al público. En general, las academias siguen el uso del público. Si ven que un uso se ha generalizado, lo adoptan.


[/QUOTE]



Justo eso Phyrnis... la gente hace bombo y la academia responde... si nosotros hacemos bombo con que saquen la "h" ...la van a sacar... el que no arriesga no gana!!!  (apuesten al dólar...  )


----------



## Phryne

Justo eso Phyrnis... la gente hace bombo y la academia responde... si nosotros hacemos bombo con que saquen la "h" ...la van a sacar... el que no arriesga no gana!!! (apuesten al dólar...  )[/QUOTE]

Yo te apoyo en el bombo, pero nos falta para eso... tal vez sea la generación de Atrellita quien abandone las haches,  porque lo que es por ahora... siguen y seguirán entre nos, los dinosaurios! 

besos


----------



## sergio11

Phryne said:
			
		

> ...Dice que primero la gente cambió el uso, y después la academia lo aceptó....
> 
> ...Lo que yo no sé es si realmente sucedió así....


 Yo tampoco sé si realmente sucedió así. Yo lo dije como algo general, no como una historia específica de este caso de las "c" y las "z". Yo no tengo la precisa. Puede haber sido totalmente distinto. 

Sea yo o cualquier otro, no se tomen nuestras opiniones como si fueran un oráculo de los dioses. Recuerden que por más que discutamos acaloradamente cualquier tema, no somos autoridades, sino simplemente aficionados.


----------



## Phryne

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Yo tampoco sé si realmente sucedió así. Yo lo dije como algo general, no como una historia específica de este caso de las "c" y las "z". Yo no tengo la precisa. Puede haber sido totalmente distinto.



Sergio, yo estoy más que de acuerdo que pudo haber sido así, pero no tengo datos... 



> Sea yo o cualquier otro, no se tomen nuestras opiniones como si fueran un oráculo de los dioses. Recuerden que por más que discutamos acaloradamente cualquier tema, no somos autoridades, sino simplemente aficionados.



LO dirás por vos... Yo tengo en Oráculo!!!


----------



## sergio11

Había prometido preguntarles a mis amigos filipinos en cuanto al alfabeto facilitado.  En un posting anterior dije que uno de mis amigos había dicho que no le hace ninguna diferencia porque todos aprenden inglés de todos modos.

Hoy le pregunté a otra persona y ella me dijo que sí era muchísimo más fácil, pero que a la larga no hacía mucha diferencia por el mismo motivo, que todos aprenden inglés además del tagalog.  Dijo también que no había nunguna dificultad para aprender ortografía en tagalog, ya que no había dualidad de b-v, c-s-z, c-k-q, f-p, etc.  Dijo que ella nunca había oído de dislexia hasta que había venido a los Estados Unidos.  

_(De paso, vean la hebra *"Méjico o México"* y traten de convencer a esa gente de que cambie la ortografía.  )_


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Había prometido preguntarles a mis amigos filipinos en cuanto al alfabeto facilitado.  En un posting anterior dije que uno de mis amigos había dicho que no le hace ninguna diferencia porque todos aprenden inglés de todos modos.
> 
> Hoy le pregunté a otra persona y ella me dijo que sí era muchísimo más fácil, pero que a la larga no hacía mucha diferencia por el mismo motivo, que todos aprenden inglés además del tagalog.  Dijo también que no había nunguna dificultad para aprender ortografía en tagalog, ya que no había dualidad de b-v, c-s-z, c-k-q, f-p, etc.  Dijo que ella nunca había oído de dislexia hasta que había venido a los Estados Unidos.
> 
> _(De paso, vean la hebra *"Méjico o México"* y traten de convencer a esa gente de que cambie la ortografía.  )_





Hola Sergio, obviamente mucha gente se resiste a los cambios...es lo normal, se puede ver dentro de una empresa, una escuela, cualquier organización humana.
La gente poco a poco se convence de las cosas, cuando las ven funcionando, cuando ven que todo mejora y se hace más fácil.  Habría que probar antes de decir NO.  Es mi idea de progreso.


----------



## asm

Añado que "el cambio" no es para resolver todos los problemas (lingUisticos) que se puedan presentar ni para rescatar "toda" la educacion. A mi juicio es para facilitar la congruencia entre los sistemas fonetico y grafico por un lado, y para "facilitar" y optimizar los recursos de ensenanza, para que a su vez el aprendizaje sea mas adecuado.
Para mi, por ejemplo, la h no tiene ningun sentido la escribimos por tradicion pero, incluso en este foro, muchas veces se nos olvida "ponerla". Este es solo un ejemplo.






			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Sergio, obviamente mucha gente se resiste a los cambios...es lo normal, se puede ver dentro de una empresa, una escuela, cualquier organización humana.
> La gente poco a poco se convence de las cosas, cuando las ven funcionando, cuando ven que todo mejora y se hace más fácil. Habría que probar antes de decir NO. Es mi idea de progreso.


----------



## Artrella

Bueno, acá tengo la opinión de una persona madrileña, que aparentemente ha leído un libro en el cual había muchos errores de ortografía... y hablando acerca de la lectura como forma de mejorar la ortografía...esto me dijo...(debo aclarar que esta persona es un escritor:

_*Aprovecho para cuestionar el que con la lectura se aprenda a escribir, consejo sabido, porque si ves escritas palabras sin acento, 'v' por 'b',... si se te queda en el magín el recuerdo visual, luego vete tú a explicar que lo viste así.*_


----------



## Cub

I am interested in the spelling reform. However, there are certain questions to be answered.
How are we going to spell the Spanish word for "rain"? 
1) "liubia," as pronoinced  in Spain
2) "iubia" as pronounced in Mexico
3) "<y>ubia as pronounced in Uruguay (the <y> pronounced as the "s" in "collision")
4) "<sh>ubia as pronounced in Argentina (the <sh> pronounced as the "Sh" in Shakespeare)

On that depends whether you look for it in the dictionary in the L, the I, the Y or the S. 

How are we going to spell "Mexico"?

1) "Mexico" as in English
2) "Méjico" as pronounced in Spain
3) "Mé<h>ico" as pronounced in Mexico (the <h> pronounced as the "h" of "house" in English)

What are we going to do with the "c" and the "s", which are pronounced differently in Spain, but the same way in all other countries? 

1) "ceniza" would be in the "c"
2) "zeniza" would be in the "z"
3) "senisa" would be in the "s"

Regarding the "h", I have noticed that the original words in Latin or in Greek, often don't have an "h", but the derivative word in Spanish does.  I spent some time looking at the words in those languages, and even in German, and I noticed that many of those words don't have and initial "h", but in Spanish and English they do.   So, the people who invented the word, and in some sense "own" the word, don't write it with an "h" but we who adopted it from them, do write an initial "h".  Isn't this ridiculous? 

(I don't know whether someone already raised these questions. There were too many pages to read in detail.)


----------



## Fonεtiks

Creo que si se reformara la ortografía para que de algún modo nuestro idioma esté más de acuerdo a nuestra pronunciación, que ha ido cambiando a través de los siglos, se aceleraría mucho más el proceso de cambio en nuestra pronunciación.

Por ejemplo, comencemos a escribir "zanahoria" como "sanaoria" para hacérnosla fácil. En unos 50 años, nuestro nietos quizá desarrollarán una tendencia a diptongar o cortar y podrían querer reformarla a "sanauria" o "sanoria". No estamos apresurando el cambio? 

Mantener nuestras haches, distinguir ces con zetas y obviar bes y des mal pronunciadas es parte de nuestro legado y mantiene la lengua cohesionada, no es bonito poder escribirnos así en este formato? 

Además, sin afán discriminativo, la sensación que produce una palabra bien escrita no les da un indicador de qué tal cultileída es una u otra persona?


----------



## asm

De acuerdo, pero creo que la lengua debe servir también como un aglutinante cultural, no como un separador.  Si la lengua sirviese para separar a los que tienen pedigrí de los que no, preferiría comer sanorias y ubas que cabiar y champañ.
Quizás tus predicciones son ciertas y la aceleración en los cambios se incremente, pero dichos cambios los tenemos de todas formas. Por mantener el legado, estamos al mismo tiempo segregando a nuestros hermanos que no tuvieron el privilegio de nacer en sábanas de ceda.
El punto original de esta conversación estaba enfocado a la posibilidad de compaginar ambas partes del lenguaje, la escrita y la hablada. Hemos ido dejar una, pero a la otra, la escrita, la conservamos igualita, la encerramos a piedra y lodo y nos negamos a dejarla correr, de la misma forma que se ya se hizo con nuestra forma de hablar.
El esfuerzo para coordinar los cambios es tan grande que la idea, aun aceptada por "todos", sería casi inoperable y casi imposible de lograr. 





			
				Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Creo que si se reformara la ortografía para que de algún modo nuestro idioma esté más de acuerdo a nuestra pronunciación, que ha ido cambiando a través de los siglos, se aceleraría mucho más el proceso de cambio en nuestra pronunciación.
> 
> Por ejemplo, comencemos a escribir "zanahoria" como "sanaoria" para hacérnosla fácil. En unos 50 años, nuestro nietos quizá desarrollarán una tendencia a diptongar o cortar y podrían querer reformarla a "sanauria" o "sanoria". No estamos apresurando el cambio?
> 
> Mantener nuestras haches, distinguir ces con zetas y obviar bes y des mal pronunciadas es parte de nuestro legado y mantiene la lengua cohesionada, no es bonito poder escribirnos así en este formato?
> 
> Además, sin afán discriminativo, la sensación que produce una palabra bien escrita no les da un indicador de qué tal cultileída es una u otra persona?


----------



## Fonεtiks

Estaría feliz de que haya una reforma si la lengua no hubiera dado tantos giros desde México a Argentina. Una vez reformadas sus ortografías, adiós Español, bienvenidos Rioplatense, Antillano Cubano, Antillano Portorriqueño, Antillano-Venezolano, Centroamericano, Peninsular, Andino, Citadino, Elitista, Vulgata, Bokmal, Nynorsk, Chino Simplificado y todo eso.
Grüß


----------



## Papalote

Buenos dîas, foristas

Me permito hacer unos comentarios a los comentarios de ASM (en negrita)

*De acuerdo, pero creo que la lengua debe servir también como un aglutinante cultural, no como un separador. Si la lengua sirviese para separar a los que tienen pedigrí de los que no, preferiría comer sanorias y ubas que cabiar y champañ.*

Comentario un poco clasista, ¿no cree usted? Su comentario implica que no existe un sólo mexicano (por hablar del país dónde ambos nacimos) de clase obrera que sepa escribir o expresarse sin errores. O sea, que es posible enseñarles a leer y escribir, pero hasta ahí nomás, porque son incapaces de recordar reglas de ortografía o de gramática. Y tambien se ignora el hecho de que la juventud mexicana de hoy en dia ha encontrado un  denominador común para expresarse verbalmente. Sólo necesita uno escucharlos con sus _hueyes_ y _cabrones_ para darse cuenta de que es imposible distinguir la clase social de la cúal provienen.  

El hecho que el idoma hablado cambie, y esto es un fenómeno que ocurre en cada generación (y con el internet digamos que el vocabulario cambia a diario  ), no significa que deba cambiar en el escrito. El cerebro humano es capaz de captar el hecho que _humano_ y _hecho_ se escriben con h muda. Ta vez no sea necesario, pero justamente el hecho que todos escribimos el idioma de la misma manera, aunque lo pronunciemos de manera diferente, es lo que nos une.

*Por mantener el legado, estamos al mismo tiempo segregando a nuestros hermanos que no tuvieron el privilegio de nacer en sábanas de ceda.*

Y hé aquí también una de las principales razones por las cuales se debe escribir correctamente. Ceda es, según el DRAE,  *ceda**.*(Del lat. _seta_).*1.* f. *cerda* (ǁ pelo grueso de algunos animales). ,mientras que *seda* es _Líquido viscoso segregado por ciertas glándulas de algunos artrópodos, como las orugas y las arañas, que sale del cuerpo por orificios muy pequeños y se solidifica en contacto con el aire formando hilos finísimos y flexibles._

Escribir sin errores es signo de respeto, a sí mismo y a los demás. Escribir mal no es sólo signo de falta de privilegios al nacer (cosa que pongo en duda) sino de pereza.

Es más, si vamos a hablar de evitar segregar *a nuestros hermanos* (esto tiene sabor a la retórica de Echeverria y sus _compañeros_  ) entonces debemos empezar por eliminar todo lenguaje especializado, como el técnico, el legal, el científico. 

Si la meta para las próximas generaciones es poner todo bajo un denominador común ¿porque insistir en que sea el mas bajo, el que necesita menos esfuerzo, el que no enriquece sino empobrece?

De todos modos mis palabras se las va a llevar el viento ya que la mayoria de los mails que recibo de mis amigos y familia parecen venir de otro planeta, estilo:¨tons, ns vms x ay¨ .

Hasta *

P


----------



## asm

Con este argumento me declaro por muerto. Es claro que el ejercicio mental de cambiar la ortografia es solo eso, un ejercicio mental. 
El tratarlo de hacer en la vida real seria un intento suicida. Sin embargo para alla vamos. Podría asegurar que en la actualidad ya hay diferentes poblaciones que hablan espanol y que no comparten el mismo idioma.




			
				Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Estaría feliz de que haya una reforma si la lengua no hubiera dado tantos giros desde México a Argentina. Una vez reformadas sus ortografías, adiós Español, bienvenidos Rioplatense, Antillano Cubano, Antillano Portorriqueño, Antillano-Venezolano, Centroamericano, Peninsular, Andino, Citadino, Elitista, Vulgata, Bokmal, Nynorsk, Chino Simplificado y todo eso.
> Grüß


----------



## asm

Papalote said:
			
		

> Buenos dîas, foristas
> 
> Me permito hacer unos comentarios a los comentarios de ASM (en negrita)
> 
> *De acuerdo, pero creo que la lengua debe servir también como un aglutinante cultural, no como un separador. Si la lengua sirviese para separar a los que tienen pedigrí de los que no, preferiría comer sanorias y ubas que cabiar y champañ.*
> 
> Comentario un poco clasista, ¿no cree usted?
> depende que quiera decir por clasista. Si el reconocer que la gente pobre tiene menos oportunidades educativas es clasista, entonces sí soy clasista y mi comentario va en congruencia. Nunca dije que "no existe mexicano" de clase obrera que sepa escribir o expresarse sin errores, ni quise dar esa idea. Lo que sí es cierto es que el nivel educativo y el nivel socioeconómico van de la mano; es mucho más difícil para una persona de escasos recursos recibir educación formal que para una persona que nació en "sábanas de *s*eda".
> 
> 
> Su comentario implica que no existe un sólo mexicano (por hablar del país donde ambos nacimos) de clase obrera que sepa escribir o expresarse sin errores. O sea, que es posible enseñarles a leer y escribir, pero hasta ahí nomás, porque son incapaces de recordar reglas de ortografía o de gramática. Y tambien se ignora el hecho de que la juventud mexicana de hoy en dia ha encontrado un denominador común para expresarse verbalmente. Sólo necesita uno escucharlos con sus _hueyes_ y _cabrones_ para darse cuenta de que es imposible distinguir la clase social de la cúal provienen.
> Creo yo que sí es posible distinguir; tengo más de cuatro años sin pisar tierra mexicana, pero cuando estuve por ahí era muy fácil distinguir, al menos los extremos. Nuestra querida patria está tan dividida por cuestiones de clase social que son muchas las variables que pueden usarse para separar a los que tienen de los que no. Lamentablemente la separación llega a tener tintes insultantes y grotescos. Preguntemosle al (muy devaluado) Subcomandante Marcos si cree que los indígenas que él conoce hablan el mismo español que el resto de la población.
> 
> 
> 
> El hecho que el idoma hablado cambie, y esto es un fenómeno que ocurre en cada generación y en cada región, grupo social, partido político, empresa, escuela, etc. (y con el internet digamos que el vocabulario cambia a diario  ), no significa que deba cambiar en el escrito. El cerebro humano es capaz de captar el hecho que _humano_ y _hecho_ se escriben con h muda. Ta vez no sea necesario, pero justamente el hecho que todos escribimos el idioma de la misma manera, aunque lo pronunciemos de manera diferente, es lo que nos une. De acuerdo, la propuesta original sólo buscaba hacer más sencillas las reglas, y sobre todo más congruentes. Acepto que el reto es interesante a nivel intelectual, pero sería un desastre en la realidad.
> 
> *Por mantener el legado, estamos al mismo tiempo segregando a nuestros hermanos que no tuvieron el privilegio de nacer en sábanas de ceda. *
> 
> 
> Escribir sin errores es signo de respeto, AAUCH!!!!!!!!!  a sí mismo y a los demás PERDON POR HABEROS OFENDIDO, ESPERO QUE TAL OSADIA NO SE VUELVA A REPETIR. POR MI PARTE ESPERO QUE ASI SEA . Escribir mal no es sólo signo de falta de privilegios al nacer (cosa que pongo en dudaYO NO LO PONGO EN DUDA) sino de pereza MUY AGRADECIDO, MUY AGRADECIDO, MUY AGRADECIDO.
> 
> Es más, si vamos a hablar de evitar segregar *a nuestros hermanos* (esto tiene sabor a la retórica de Echeverria y sus _compañeros_  Permítame cambiar de modelo ¿si en lugar de decir hermanos digo prójimo, estaría de acuerdo  a cambiar Echeverria por Cristianismo?) entonces debemos empezar por eliminar todo lenguaje especializado, como el técnico, el legal, el científico.
> 
> Si la meta para las próximas generaciones es poner todo bajo un denominador común ¿porque insistir en que sea el mas bajo, el que necesita menos esfuerzo, el que no enriquece sino empobrece? el cambio de reglas no es necesariamente poner las cosas hacia abajo o hacia arriba, es sólo hacerlas congruentes. Si en un momento la hache del huevo tuvo una razón linguística, ahora no la tiene. Seguimos escribiendo dicha letra por tradición, pero nada más. Si en un tiempo había diferencia entre la v y la b, ahora es algo que en lugar de ayudar confunde.
> 
> 
> 
> De todos modos mis palabras se las va a llevar el viento ya que la mayoria de los mails que recibo de mis amigos y familia parecen venir de otro planeta, estilo:¨tons, ns vms x ay¨ .
> 
> Hasta *
> 
> P


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Tico!! Un pura vida para vos, ta tuanis!!
> 
> no como el Esperanto... que quedó en el olvido, sino que aprovechando los medios de comunicación tan rápidos y eficaces que tenemos ahora, como este foro, la Internet... en unos años más si seguimos así vamos a hablar un mismo idioma... me parece...no?


 ¡Vaya artrella, yo que te seguía con fruición en cada una de tus intervenciones en este pingüe hilo y en otros menos prolijos! No podías ser perfecta...  Me acerqué al esperanto hace cinco años y ya nunca lo abandoné... Te aseguro que no ha desaparecido y que he conocido a gente que lo escribe y lo habla en todo el mundo... No me parece ni mucho menos una lengua perfecta, pero me fascinó su sencillez y potencia expresiva. También me ayudó mucho a entender la gramática de mi propia lengua.

Respecto a la reforma ortográfica he leído los artículos del enlace que aquí propuso un amigo forero (perdona quienquiera que seas pero te perdí la pista hace cuatro o cinco páginas), y la reforma que propuso el gran gramático Andrés Bello en 1823 me parece muy acertada. También quiero añadir que el argumento de mantener la raíz etimológica de las palabras es de los pocos que parecen tener cierto peso a la hora de contradecir las virtudes de una reforma ortográfica simplificadora (que no empobrecedora). No obstante, no me parece suficiente al compararlo con las ventajas de carácter teórico que ofrece el cambio. Y digo teóricas, porque una reforma de tal envergadura conllevaría problemas prácticos de difícil solución.

Podéis profundizar en las reformas propuestas por A. Bello leyendo el material que aparece en esta página.


*MI PROPUESTA DE REFORMA ORTOGRÁFICA*​
La _j _sustituye a la _g_ en los casos en que esta última represente el sonido gutural árabe.
Se sustituye _gue_ con _ge _y _gui _con _gi_.
Desterramos la diéresis. (güe = gue, güi =gui).
La _i_ sustituye a la _y_ en los casos en los que ésta hace las veces de simple vocal (tales como cuando actúa como conjunción copulativa y cuando lo hace como semivocal en _rey_ y _ley_).
Suprimimos la _h._
Suprimimos el digrafo _ch_ y lo sustituimos con la letra _c_.
Escribimos con rr en todas las sílabas en que haya el sonido fuerte que corresponde a esta letra.
La _z_ sustituye la _c_ suave (ce y ci).
La _k _sustituye al digrafo_ qu_ y a la _c_ ante _a, o _y _u_.
Sustituimos la letra _x_ con _ks_.
La _y_ sustituye al digrafo _ll_.
La _b_ susituye a la _v; _Seguimos aplicando la regla de "antes de _b _ponemos _m_".



			
				Propuesta de reforma said:
			
		

> ¡Baya "artrella", yo ke te segía kon fruizión en kada una de tus interbenziones en este pingue ilo i en otros menos prolijos! No podías ser perfekta...  Me azerké al esperanto aze zinko años i ya nunka lo abandoné... Te aseguro que no a desaparezido i ke e konozido a jente ke lo eskribe i lo abla en todo el mundo... No me pareze ni muco menos una lengua perfekta, pero me faszinó su senziyez y potenzia ekspresiba. También me ayudó muco a entender la gramátika de mi propia lengua.
> 
> Rrespekto a la rreforma ortográfika e leído los artíkulos del enlaze ke akí propuso un amigo forero (perdona kienkiera ke seas pero te perdí la pista aze kuatro o zinko pájinas), y la rreforma ke propuso el gran gramátiko "Andrés Bello" en 1823 me pareze mui azertada. También kiero añadir ke el argumento de mantener la rraíz etimolójika de las palabras es de los pokos ke parezen tener zierto peso a la ora de kontradezir las birtudes de una rreforma ortográfika simplifikadora (ke no empobrezedora). No obstante, no me pareze sufiziente al kompararlo kon las bentajas de karákter teóriko ke ofreze el kambio. I digo teórikas, porke una rreforma de tal embergadura konyebaría problemas prákticos de difízil soluzión.
> 
> Podéis profundizar en las rreformas propuestas por "A. Bello" leyendo el material ke apareze en esta pájina.


----------



## JGreco

I just wanted to add a few things that were not discussed in these" thirteen pages that I thought would be discussed. As with the differences in spelling that occurs between American and British English i don't think it would be too much of a problem just to simply spell things a little differently in Latin American Castellano to match up with the phonetics. Also, since in Latin America they use a lot of Archaisms maybe certain spellings should be brought back. For example with the word "corazon" which in the original Castillian Spanish is pronounced "corathon". So why not bring back the cedilla and spell "corazon" like "coraçon" in Latin America. It was a feature of Old Castellano and could be a feature in Latin America which would reflect the differences in pronunciation of the "c" between Spain and Latin America. Of those 13 pages that was one of the few things that made sense in my head. Sorry moderators if I am bringing back an old debated argument since I am looking at it with fresh eyes.


----------



## sergio11

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *MI PROPUESTA DE REFORMA ORTOGRÁFICA*[/CENTER]
> 
> La _j _sustituye a la _g_ en los casos en que esta última represente el sonido gutural árabe.
> Se sustituye _gue_ con _ge _y _gui _con _gi_.
> Desterramos la diéresis. (güe = gue, güi =gui).
> La _i_ sustituye a la _y_ en los casos en los que ésta hace las veces de simple vocal (tales como cuando actúa como conjunción copulativa y cuando lo hace como semivocal en _rey_ y _ley_).
> Suprimimos la _h._
> Suprimimos el digrafo _ch_ y lo sustituimos con la letra _c_.
> Escribimos con rr en todas las sílabas en que haya el sonido fuerte que corresponde a esta letra.
> La _z_ sustituye la _c_ suave (ce y ci).
> La _k _sustituye al digrafo_ qu_ y a la _c_ ante _a, o _y _u_.
> Sustituimos la letra _x_ con _ks_.
> La _y_ sustituye al digrafo _ll_.
> La _b_ susituye a la _v; _Seguimos aplicando la regla de "antes de _b _ponemos _m_".


Ya existe un idioma así o muy parecido: el tagalog, que es la lengua oficial de las Filipinas. Todas esas letras que creaban confusión fueron eliminadas. El tagalog clásico no tiene c, f, j, ñ, q, v, x, ni z. Tiene solamente 20 letras.  Se puede ver en http://www.omniglot.com/writing/tagalog.htm

Más información en: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filipino_orthography

Sin embargo, parece que el experimento no anduvo muy bien, porque recientemente volvieron a agregar las letras que habían sacado (!!!).  Creo que las habían eliminado en 1928 y las volvieron a agregar en 2001.  Lo pueden buscar en Google.

Saludos


----------



## Mariarayen

Artrella said:


> Sabemos que uno de los mayores problemas que tienen los chiquitos y los grandes (no españoles) también al escribir es recordar si una palabra se escribe con c, s, z ; b o v; ll o y.
> Mi hija no hace más que escribir "mami *ll*o te amo, sos muy *v*onita..." (y sí... ella es mi Artrellita!).
> Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿por qué hay dos letras que representan el mismo sonido en nuestro idioma? ¿ Por qué no una letra por cada sonido?
> ¿Es útil la ortografía? ¿No sería mucho mejor cambiarla y hacerla coincidir con el habla y de esta forma facilitar el aprendizaje de la escritura?
> Si esto fuera posible, ¿cómo se implementaría en los diferentes países hispanoparlantes? No nos olvidemos de que en España no se podrían eliminar las letras "s" "c" y "z" pues ellas tienen diferentes sonidos allí... pero ¿y en el resto de los países de habla hispana donde nadie diferencia estos tres sonidos? ¿*Qué pasaría en Argentina donde la "ll" y la "y" suenan igual *en contraposición con países en los cuales se pronuncian de distinta manera? ¿Cómo implementar una reforma ortográfica sin desconsiderar los regionalismos?  ¿Para qué sirve la "h" cuando es muda?
> 
> Las preguntas que pongo ante ustedes son la siguientes: ¿Conviene reformar el sistema de reglas ortográficas? o ¿ se debe dejar tal cual está y enfocarse en la enseñanza, la didáctica y solucionar el problema de las faltas de ortografía desde el punto de vista de la educación?
> 
> Apreciaré mucho sus opiniones.  Gracias forer@s. Saludos!



En Argentina la *ll* suena de diferentes maneras según el lugar: un porteño dirá "cabasho" un tucumano "cabaio", un mendocino "caballo" y un entrerriano "cabacho". Si se hiciera lo que vos plantás existirían mínimamente cuatro formas diferentes de escribir una palabra en el mismo país. Consideremos a los demás países y sus pronunciaciones. Sería un desquicio: la torre de Babel.
La única manera de mantener un idioma común es justamente respetando sus reglas ortográficas en la escritura. La pronunciación siempre dependerá del lugar.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Mariarayen said:


> En Argentina la *ll* suena de diferentes maneras según el lugar: un porteño dirá "cabasho" un tucumano "cabaio", un mendocino "caballo" y un entrerriano "cabacho". Si se hiciera lo que vos plantás existirían mínimamente cuatro formas diferentes de escribir una palabra en el mismo país.


​ Escritura fonética: se sabe exactamente lo que cada persona pronunció: ​ caballo: [kaβaʃo], [kaβajo], [kaβaλo],  [kaβaʧo] ​ payaso: [paʃaso], [pajaso], [paʧaso].

​ Escritura fonémica: cada uno lee según su propio acento. ​             caballo o cabayo (dos alternativas y no cuatro)​             payaso (una alternativa y no tres)​ 
Un ejemplo más fácil es la j/g. Consideremos tres pronunciaciones: la de España [χ] la de Sudamérica [x] y la de Centro y Norte América /h/. Nada nos impide que todos escribamos jente y pronunciemos [χente], [xente] o [hente].
​


----------



## asm

Mariarayen said:


> Si se hiciera lo que vos plantás existirían mínimamente cuatro formas diferentes de escribir una palabra en el mismo país.
> La única manera de mantener un idioma común es justamente respetando sus reglas ortográficas en la escritura. La pronunciación siempre dependerá del lugar.


 

He aquI el detalle; si en el mismo idioma hay cuatro formas de decir esta palabra, porquE no se puede hacer lo mismo con la forma escrita. Entiendo las dificultades tEcnicas, lo que no entiendo es que pensemos que estA bien a la hora de hablar y no a la de escribir, mAxime si siempre decimos que la forma de hablar antecede a la forma de escribir.

Interesante el debate, ?no? Creo que no hay respuesta correcta, pero con el pasar del tiempo estaremos hablando diferentes idiomas (pero escribiendolos igual)


----------



## abbaaccddc

asm said:


> He aquí el detalle; si en el mismo idioma hay cuatro formas de decir esta palabra, porqué no se puede hacer lo mismo con la forma escrita.



Pero bastan dos formas: kaballo y kabayo. Cuando leo francés no espero que escriban shampagne. Cuando leo inglés no espero que escriban jistory (aunque me gustaría que no pusieran las haches mudas: veicl mejor que vehicle).


----------



## Outsider

abbaaccddc said:


> Escritura fonémica: cada uno lee según su propio acento. ​


La escritura española ya es fonémica:

caballo: cada uno lee según su propio acento


----------



## abbaaccddc

Outsider said:


> La escritura española ya es fonémica:
> 
> caballo: cada uno lee según su propio acento


La fenémica es la lectura, no la escritura. Cada uno lee según su propio acento(*) pero con la escritura tenemos algunos problemas, muchos de los cuales se han discutido en este hilo.

Casos no fonémicos: je-ji/ge-gi; b/v, a-e-i-o-u/ha-he-hi-ho-hu, hua-hue-hui-huo/gua-güe-güi-guo, i/y. (Y me olvido de sa-se-si-so-su/za-ce-ci-zo-zu y de ll/y).
Reglas complejas: ca-que-qui-co-cu, za-ce-ci-zo-zu, ga-gue-gui-go-gu, *m*b-nc-nd-nf-ng-nj-nm-nn-*m*p-nq-nr-ns-nt-nv-nz.
Letras poco usadas por redundantes: w, k.
Los distintos sonidos de la letra y.
(*) Hay un par de problemas con la lectura.
Los distintos sonidos de la letra x. Está bien _México_ y _mexicano_ por razones sentimentales, pero ¿eran necesarias _Texas_ y _texano_?

Los distintos sonidos de la combinación ui. Esto es bueno porque el que pronuncia distinto /rrwído/ y /kújdo/ usa la misma ortografía que el que pronuncia iguales /rrwído/ y /kwído/.


----------



## Outsider

En lo que concerne ll/y, es fonémica. Los dos grafemas representan fonemas distintos, al menos en algunos dialectos del español.


----------

